# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Reign of Winter: The Snows of Summer [IC]

## lostsole31

_"Every 100 years, the Witch Queen Baba Yaga returns to the nation of Irrisen  to place a new daughter on the throne, but this time, something has  gone wrong. Far to the south, winter cloaks the forest near the village  of Heldren with summer snows. The heroes venture into the wood and discover a magical portal to the frozen land of Irrisen, whose supernatural winter will soon engulf all of Golarion  unless they can discover the fate of the otherworldly witch Baba Yagaa  quest that will take them through snowbound Irrisen to even stranger  lands beyond."
_
*DRAMATIS PERSONAE*
*Name
[Player]
*
*Color
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(Gender ID)
*
*AL
*
*Side 1
*
*Side 2
*

*(Lady) Argentea Malassene
[NPC]
*
*Teal
*
Human [Taldan]
(f)
L?
Combat (?) ?
Combat (?) ?

*Darkhelm, the Peaceful Void
[NPC]
*
*Inigo
*
Astomoi
(f)
NG
???
???

*Drina Fakete
[kvard51]
*
*Violet
*
Human [Varisian]
(f)
NG
Oracle 3
[Spirit Guide]
Sorcerer 3
[Tattooed Sorcerer]

*Moorgram Kelvar
[Ostoril]
*
*Dark Orange
*
Huam [Taldan]
(f)
N
Ranger 3
[Skirmisher]
Witch (Endurance) 3
[Gingerbread Witch]

*Ten-Penny Tacey
[Alcorium]
*
*Fire Brick Red
*
Half-Orc [Cragkin, Taldan]
(f)
CN
Druid 3
[Feyspeaker]
Rogue 3
[Burglar]

*Tenzei
[Denomar]
*
*Saddle Brown*

Human [Tian-Shu]
(m)
LG
Monk 3
[Scaled Fist]
Oracle (Life) 3
[Pei Zin Practitioner]

*Alexandru, Drina's Familiar
[NPC]
*
*N/A
*
Arctic Hare
(m)
N (NG)
Familiar 3
N/A

*Arthog, Ten-Penny's Grizzly
[NPC]
*
*N/A*
Grizzly Bear
(m)
N
Animal Companion 3
N/A

----------


## lostsole31

*Drina Fakete*


 

*Description* 5' 9", 125 lbs.; Green Eyes, Red Hair

Tall and thin, but fit.  Red hair, green eyes w/ freckles across the bridge of her nose and cheeks.  Hands and arms are scarred terribly, as if by burns, and she keeps them covered by long sleeves.

*Personality*

A bit of a know-it-all, Passionate when she is sure she is right.  Not afraid to argue, even with those in authority.

*Home of Record*

Varisia, Avistan

----------


## lostsole31

*Tenzei*


 

*Description* 5' 7", 240 lbs.; Brown Eyes, Bald (but Black body hair and stubble)

A young man with the distinctive features of the Tian. He has a short growth of stubble on his head. As if he once shaved it but has since forgotten.  He is strong of limb and limber, and his clothes are fastidiously clean, but they are frayed and beginning to lose their color.

It is as if this man has been walking for a long time, with very little.

*Personality*

Quiet, almost demure.  When Tenzei makes eye contact he does not hold it for long.  He is polite and kind however. He is a follower, not a leader, and a bit of a pushover.

*Home of Record*

Xiwu, Lingshen, Tian Xia

----------


## lostsole31

*Starday, 20 Erastus 4713 AR (Waxing Gibbous)*

Today's _Poor Rykard Almanac_ entry for expected weather today is a low of 60 and a high of 80 (degrees Fahrenheit), with dry winds coming from the south off of the Inner Sea at 20 mph. A good wind and dry air to keep from feeling the bite of the middle of summer. And Old Rykard the Redundant's famous Almanac - put out once every five years as a periodical mainly for farmers and sailors, is a pretty penny because it comes from powerful divination. Sure, sure, there are those days where strange events and magic throw something off for a day or so. And the weather ends up tracking properly with the estimates in the alamanac within a week, usually w/in 10% of expected.

In the village of Heldren, a small village in Taldor just north of the Border Wood near Qadira, the PCs .... be they short-term residents or very recent arrivals ... have heard rumors of strange, unseasonable pockets of wintry weather appearing across Taldor. Or at least, such is circulated among Heldren's gossip mongers.

The reality of today in Heldren is a low of 55 and a high of 75 and dry. So, that is only a shade cooler and well within the alamanac's tolerance range, right? The only thing a little off is that the winds are from the north 15 mph ... same speed, different direction. But not entirely unseasonable.

But step outside of the town proper, and things take a turn for the weird ... and tragic.

The sleepy village of Heldren has rarely seen so much excitement or concern. Hunters from the nearby Border Wood speak of unnaturally cold weather at the height of summer that descended on the forest just days ago. Heavy snow followed, and those who returned spoke of an uneasy presence in the woods, as well as new, dangerous predators. No one knows what this event means, but the towns soothsayer, Old Mother Theodora, claims dark times lie ahead.

As if in proof of that dire prophecy, a badly wounded mercenary arrived in town yesterday, claiming to be a bodyguard of Lady Argentea Malassene. He told the village council that the noblewomans escort came under attack by bandits and strange, wintry creatures near the edge of the Border Wood. He alone escaped, and Lady Argentea was dragged away into the forest. Now the townsfolk cast fearful eyes toward the snowy forest, worried what else might emerge to threaten their peaceful village.

Where might each of you be during a weekend (Starday = Saturday) when folks get together earlier than normal pub hours to ruminate? Go fishing with friends at the end of the week? Get a little extra business as possible to see to your success? Maybe get ready to court that special someone at a midsummer dance held this evening?

----------


## Kvard51

Drina sets out in the late afternoon towards the towns largest tavern.  She makes sure her colorful dress is swishing and swirling as she takes a roundabout route so people see there is a Varisian Wanderer in Heldren and to give them time to get curious.  Is she a fortune teller?  A Kapenia Dancer?  She wants the crowd excited by her presence and what it might mean, because she means to earn a little coin tonight.

She arrives at the tavern just before dusk, finding a corner table with less than perfect lighting.  She sits, orders a glass of wine, and begins shuffling her cards.  So far she hasnt said a word, but she is open for business.

----------


## Denomar

"*Not far now my friend.  You may rest soon.*"

The gates of Heldren such as they were loomed ahead a hundred meters up the path.  There was the promise of warmth and safety, employment perhaps.  Most importantly food.  The young man's companion did not answer.  He could not, the dead-after all-do not speak.

The young man; Tenzei, was not bothered by the man's limp weight, there was a strength to his arms that belied his portly cheeks and belly.  He wore a brown faded robe and sturdy boots with a rucksack about his shoulders.  His pate covered in a thin fuzz of stubble, as if his head was once shaved but had been neglected.  It was itchy, but Tenzei's arms were full of the corpse of a dead man.  Like a solid boulder rolling down a hill he took step after step forwards until at last the gates were firmly in front of him.  Adjusting his stance, Tenzei raised his eyes to the watchman.

"*Good afternoon.  I am but a soul in search of succor.  This one is a soul in search of rest.  Could you direct me to your house of graves?*"

Tenzei tried to smile warmly and look the man in the eye, but could not maintain the open guileless stare for long.  He dropped his eyes to the ground in front of his feet and waited, nervous yet patient.

----------


## jss1701

Griss looks up from his meal as an unusual woman enters the tavern, and watches as she makes her way to a table.  
He then gets back to eating his dinner.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu takes his time casually strolling around the edges of the village looking for signs of the unnatural or any defilement that might have upset the natural world. Having only recently arrived, the stories of strange weather cause his tail to bristle and his mood to foul. With a somewhat forced smile he greets anyone he encounters and questions what they have heard of the strange weather.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


*Assessment:* Looking for things obviously out of the ordinary. Patches of ice, strange tracks, broken fences, strange noises, strange formations of birds or the like.

----------


## lostsole31

*Drina*

Business is quite slow right now at Heldren's _only_ tavern, the Silver Stoat. It stands right on the town square across from the town hall.

A fixture of village life, the tavern fills up with patrons in the evening as they gather to share gossip, hear news, and reward themselves for a hard days work. Anything thats worth knowing in Heldren gets talked about here, and if asked where he got a particularly juicy bit of gossip or information, a villager will likely say, *I heard it from the Stoat.* 

Husband and wife Menander (male human) and Kale Garimos (female human) run the Silver Stoat as if it were their family kitchentheres always a seat at the table or a space by the hearth for a guest, or a warm bowl of Menanders hearty stew for an empty belly. Menander works in the kitchen, cooking up his famous venison flank steak and numble pie. Kale tends bar, serving up the taverns signature brew, Three Devil Ale, which she brews in-house using imported Chelish hops. Heldren doesnt get many visitors, so there is no true inn in the village, but travelers are welcome to a spot on the floor of the Stoat next to the fireplace for a night, as long as theyre up early and on their way. Those who linger risk a rude awakening from Menanders wet mop in their faces.

Drina, what is your "general intention" while here? Also, will you be eating a meal and having a drink?

*Tenzei*

There are no gates whatsoever to this town. Two roads from the cardinal directions quarter the town, but Tenzei comes in from the north. He passes several homes when he accosts somebody to whom he can pose his query.  They look at Tenzei and his grim wares and points down the street ... past a town square and statue, and Tenzei is directed to a building with a downward-facing bow. Tenzei is not familiar with the symbol, but if that is what the man points to....

As Tenzei approaches the town square, he sees a building to his right on the northwest corner with a sign that says, "General Store," but it looks like they are just closing for the day. To your left on the northeast corner is a sign that says "Town Hall."

You pass through the Town Square. The most notable feature of Heldrens town square is the large statue of a beautiful woman right in the center of the town.

You pass the Town Square. To your right on the southwestern corner is a picture of some type of white weasel-like creature, and the sounds from it inform you that is the obvious village pub. To your left is a simple, two-story house on the corner, obviously the home of someone prominent. Next to that building is the one with the sign of a downwards-facing bow with arrow. Something about the simplicity of this larger building tells you it is likely either the town guard (bow-and-arrow) or some type of spiritual or religious space.

What do you do?

----------


## doko239

Too many rumors.

Isolde rides slowly down the road towards Heldren from her small cottage in the nearby woods, lost in thought. Above, a large black raven flits from tree to tree, branch to branch, keeping pace.

There had been too many rumors lately. Though she had an (admittedly deserved) reputation for severity and inhospitality, sometimes bordering on outright hostility, Isolde's status as a healer and knowledge-keeper caused many of the townsfolk to cautiously seek her advice and aid. They invariably brought news, or whatever was considered to be news in Heldren... which usually consisted of which cows had recently had calves and how the local turnip crop was faring. 

Recently, though, there had been more unusual tales. Stories of unseasonable weather; Sightings of unusual creatures; And now some noblewoman had apparently gone missing. Ordinarily, Isolde would dismiss these tales as the idle ramblings of ignorant villagers, but the details all aligned too closely to be entirely without merit. If even half of these rumors were true, it could mean very unpleasant things in the near future.

More information was obviously required. And, as distasteful as it may be, there was only one place to get that information. Steeling herself for the inevitable stares and whispers, Isolde presses on towards the town.

----------


## Kvard51

Once the wine she ordered is delivered, Drina takes a drink and makes a bit of a show of swishing it around before swallowing, *Ahh!  An excellent wine for so small a village.  And would tonights meal be as fine?*, the fortune teller asked, smiling her best smile at her server.  

*You know what?  Just go ahead and bring supper when you are ready to serve.  This establishment is very clean, and the wine is good.  And would your proprietor mind if I earned a few coppers plying my trade over here in the corner tonight?*, she asked, *I would be happy to Harrow for him for free, should he wish it.  Or his lady wife instead.*

----------


## lostsole31

*Griss*

Griss, the woman you noted is easily recognizable as a Varisian woman, which is not very common in Taldor (but not exceptionally rare, either).

You continue to enjoy (or hate, your choice) your meal of roasted falcon with rosemary, pistachios and malabar chestnuts with a  salad of steamed broadleaf arrowhead, elephant foot yam and cherries. 

Griss, what will you drink with your meal?
*
Amanu*

During his strolls around the edges of he village (which I assume are the edges of the areas the village claims and not the town proper, which is tiny), Amanu will hear a racket like a lot of bees. Though it sounds like more bees than he would think, indicating their might be a hive nearby, it is also the sign of good summer activity. Even the air is a good, dry, warm day. Not too warm, sure, but it was a nice day nevertheless. There is nothing indicative in or around Heldren that there is "unseasonable weather."

Asking around for a few hours during the afternoon and into the late afternoon, Amanu learns a lot of gossip.*Spoiler: Amanu's Rumor Mill*
Show

Everyone says the weather is unseasonably cold for midsummerit even snowed in the Border Wood! Most suspect magic is involved, and some fear Qadiran agents played a role in it.

Old Man Dansby claims that someone keeps stealing from his fields. His farm lies closest to the Border Wood, where half his crops have died from an icy frost and the rest have been carried off.

A farmers son took ill a few days ago after falling through the ice over Wishbone Creek. The boy said he spotted a white stag in the forestand heard it talkingthen tried to follow it.


*Isolde*

Isolde gets into town. It seems there was a minor dance that was going to be held in the Town Square, but with the rumors of strange weather and a waylaid noble's train, there will be a normal Starday-night evening. Which means the only action (or interaction) one is likely to have will be at the Silver Stoat.


*Drina*

Dinner tonight is roasted falcon with rosemary, pistachios and malabar chestnuts with a  salad of steamed broadleaf arrowhead, elephant foot yam and cherries. With a good meal and a glass of (basic b***h) wine, the total comes to 5 silver. All Drina has is gold, so she pays with a gold measure, and gets five silver weight in change.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Let me know if you leave a tip.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina slides a silver back across the table to the server, *"Thank you.  I'm sure I will enjoy the meal."*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei has no choice but to trust the locals.  He strides towards the building marked with a bow and arrow.  Hopefully here he can complete his final duty to his former master.

Gingerly he climbs the steps and right as door yawns before him....

his stomach growls.

That of course will be stage two of business once this sordid affair has been closed.

"*Hello?*" he calls.

----------


## lostsole31

*Denomar*

It may take a bang of the door or two rather than a gingerly voiced salutation, but a man appears, a relatively handsome, bearded half-elf.  He looks at you with a smile, before his eyes track to your Weekend-at-Bernie's drinking buddy.

*"What happened, and who are you, and who was he?"* he says while immediately easing Tenzei of the weight while bringing Grygor to the ground and tending to him.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei politely, but firmly steps back as the handsome half elf reaches for the corpse.

"*I thank you.  But this man is my burden until I can see him at rest.*" He looks into the blank face of the body and then back to the handsome be-whiskered man.

"*I am Tenzei, and this man is, was, Grygor; a slayer of monsters and my master until he is set in repose within the ground.*"  Tenzei's voice is flat, and painstakingly accented, as a result the speech is slow and methodical, almost as if listening to a recording at 90% playback speed.  "*He traveled to this place in search of coin, that he may partake in more things to taste and drink if I am not mistaken.  He was taken in the night by death.  I would guess it was his heart, his liver, or his humors that took him.*"

Tenzei smiles wanly.  "*I was to keep him safe.  I have failed in that charge.  A man said this place was the place to bring one who is deceased.  Can you assist me in showing me where I can bury him as is proper to the customs of this place?  I am afraid that I have no money with which to pay you, but anything on this man's body is yours as recompense.  As his slave they are not mine to take.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*Denomar*

*"I am Elder Natharen Safander, priest of Erastil, but also overseeing our village's shrines here to Abadar, Gozreh, Pharasma, and even Sarenrae. I will see to this man as is proper, but he will be prepared and buried according to Erastilian customs if I see nothing about him but the secular,"* the man says.
*
"Come inside, I will feed you and give you a roof over your head this night. It would do I and my wife Zaander well to have a visitor to dine with, and we can share news. But first, help me move Old Grygor to the viewing room, and on the morrow I shall tend to him as is rite."*

----------


## Denomar

"*I...Thank you.  Your kindness is uncommon for one as Forsaken as I.  Show me the way.*"

Tenzei follows Natharen into the temple, grateful to have found the close to this particularly nasty chapter of his life.

----------


## jss1701

Finishing his meal. Griss steps over to the bar to get a light ale, then walks over to the corner table where the woman is sitting.
"A card reader.  Can't say I've ever met a fortune teller who really could, but maybe you're the first.  May I sit?"

----------


## lostsole31

*Tenzei*

You uncover information regarding the Temple of Erastil in town. [See Discord writeup.]

In addition, while not gossips, Elder Safander and Zaarida - who see to the spiritual concerns of the village and thus interface with a lot of people each day. This, combined with Tenzei's endearingly humble demeanor, gets them to open up about town rumors.*Spoiler: Town Rumors*
Show

Everyone says the weather is unseasonably cold for midsummerit even  snowed in the Border Wood! Most suspect magic is involved, and some fear  Qadiran agents played a role in it.

Old Man Dansby claims that someone keeps stealing from his fields. His  farm lies closest to the Border Wood, where half his crops have died  from an icy frost and the rest have been carried off.

A farmers son took ill a few days ago after falling through the ice  over Wishbone Creek. The boy said he spotted a white stag in the  forestand heard it talkingthen tried to follow it.

A group of rangers in the Border Wood called the High Sentinels usually keep bandit activity curbed. Theyre doing a poor job if brigands could attack a well-armed caravan and abduct Lady Argentea.

Locals say a hunter named Dryden Kepp claimed he saw a giant white weasel on the High Ridge in the forest. No one believed him so he went back to trap it and prove them wrong.

Two weeks ago, Lady Argentea Malassene traveled past Heldren on her way from Oppara to Zimar to meet her betrothed. Rumor has it the two didnt get along and Lady Argentea caused a scandal by calling off the engagement and returning home.

(This will close out Tenzei for the night.)

*Griss (and Drina)*

Griss, it costs four (copper) pennies for your ale, and another five silver weights for your meal (removed from your sheet). Do you offer a tip?
*Spoiler: Griss & Drina*
Show

Griss and Drina are now sitting together, but we will track any small talk they may have in a side-channel so as not to hold everyone up.

----------


## jss1701

Yes, Griss will give the server an extra silver.

----------


## doko239

Isolde regards the empty square with a frown. The villagers really must be spooked if they've abandoned their usual diversions.

Arriving at the Stoat, Isolde hobbles her tired horse outside before entering, the raven quickly landing on her shoulder as she closes the door behind her. Taking a moment to let her eyes adjust to the darkness, she regards the crowd inside, noting faces both familiar and strange. Some more strange than others, as she sees a flamboyant catfolk in the corner of the room. 

Taking a table near the entrance to the inn, Isolde seats herself with her back to the wall, watching the room. She calls to the barmaid:

*"Water".*

Isolde tilts her head as the raven puts its beak to her ear.

*"And bread".*

----------


## lostsole31

> Yes, Griss will give the server an extra silver.


Done.



> Isolde she sees a flamboyant catfolk ...
> 
> Taking a table near the entrance to the inn, Isolde seats herself with her back to the wall, watching the room. She calls to the barmaid:
> 
> *"Water".*
> 
> Isolde tilts her head as the raven puts its beak to her ear.
> 
> *"And bread".*


She does recognize, indeed that it is a catfolk. She knows that most catfolk are personable humanoids that are very adept hunters and climbers.

Isolde will be served bread and a cup of water. She is charged three copper pennies for her repast (removed from sheet). Will she tip?

What is it Isolde would like to accomplish while at the Silver Stoat? Just eating and back to her cottage for the evening?

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

A group small in number, but large in bulk, ambles into the _Silver Stoat_ as twilight begins to set in. There's Carl Schuhmann and his two grown sons, boisterous, happy and red-faced- plainly, they've been doing something active, though from the smell of it they had the courtesy to wash before coming in. Half a head above even big Carl, and broader than Elias, towers a stranger- a snake-headed stranger in robes of a foreign cut. The room tenses for a moment, then eases an instant later as he leaves his weapon by the door and they absorb the relaxed tone of their conversation.

"-I thought everyone from that far out East knew how, is all."

"Many do. But I'm a spearman, not a monk: if someone's close enough to come to grips, things are going _badly_." 

"...why ask to practice with us, then? Sure, I can wrestle, and young Elias has picked up a few tricks, but the little clearing outside my cottage is hardly the House of Untwisting Iron."

The big nagaji shrugs eloquently.

"Many reasons. Because it's tough to find a partner to practice spear-fencing with outside a major city or a military encampment, but you can find folk wrestling anywhere on the face of Golarion. Because sometimes you very much _need_ to know what to do when things are going badly. Because it's excellent exercise even if- _especially_ if-you're not very good at it." 

They find a seat on the table between the fortuneteller's and Isolde, and- hungry from the day's exertions- he orders a helping each of the stew, the steak, and the pie, washing it down with small beer.

As the meal winds down and he massages a knot from his shoulder, his eyes happen to meet one of the other travelers', and there's a lull in the noise of the tavern. He takes the chance to strike up a fresh conversation:

"Big day for a small town. Myself, you. More than one other that I've seen. Some whim of Desna's, maybe?" 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

General intention is to ingratiate himself with the locals and come across as an amiable traveler rather than a threat- as well as establish RPwise that Minh _works_ to keep his physique rather than just 'having Strength 20,' lack of training rules in D&D be damned.

----------


## lostsole31

*Minh*

He is given his meal and small beer.

Towards the end of his banter with the Schulmann boys and anyone else he chats with, he does get the bill. His meal comes to 5 silver weights and 4 copper pennies. When Minh reaches to his pouch, he remembers to his horror that he had run out of money!

What does he do?

----------


## doko239

Isolde accepts the food and drink without comment. Tipping isn't really in her nature, not so much out of malice or spite but because it simply wouldn't occur to her to do so. Setting the plate of bread aside for her raven companion, she stares at her glass of water as she focuses her attention on the surrounding conversation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

For the moment, she will simply sit in the corner and listen to the chatter of the patrons, trying to pick up any mention of the missing noble or any of the other strange occurrences. If she hears any key words being spoken, like "Argentea Malassene" or "missing noble", etc. she will take note of the speaker for later.

Perception: (1d20+9)[*19*] (+7 base, +2 for Awareness)

----------


## lostsole31

*Isolde*

You don't overhear anything along the lines of what you were hoping to overhear. This is really the only scuttlebutt of interest that trips your "that's uncommon" meter...*Spoiler: Isolde's Intelligence Gathering*
Show

Everyone says the weather is unseasonably cold for midsummerit even   snowed in the Border Wood! Most suspect magic is involved, and some fear   Qadiran agents played a role in it.

Old Man Dansby claims that someone keeps stealing from his fields. His   farm lies closest to the Border Wood, where half his crops have died   from an icy frost and the rest have been carried off.

A farmers son took ill a few days ago after falling through the ice   over Wishbone Creek. The boy said he spotted a white stag in the   forestand heard it talkingthen tried to follow it.

The above takes up her night, and it will be assumed that she will return to her cottage afterwards. Evening activities are closed out.
*Minh*

(See last post.)

*Griss & Drina*

Your conversation will come to an end at some point. (Don't worry, you can RP "in a time bubble" for as long as you'd like in the RP channel, as long as it doesn't inform, or be informed by, anything occurring in the IC.)  But because you are socializing together, you won't really do anything else productive that evening.  So your evening activities are closed out.

*Tenzei*

(Evening closed out, as already posted.)

*Amanu*
(see your directed post from before)

----------


## Ostoril

As the hour grows late into the afternoon, Amanu contemplates what he has learned. He makes his way toward The Silver Stoat for some food and drink while he contemplates his next move.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

When the traveler ignores him, Minh shrugs and goes back to his meal without complaint.




> Towards the end of his banter with the Schulmann boys and anyone else he chats with, he does get the bill. His meal comes to 5 silver weights and 4 copper pennies. When Minh reaches to his pouch, he remembers to his horror that he had run out of money!
> 
> What does he do?


Any time spent on the road will involve both fat times and lean, and while Minh is low on free cash, he's not quite as broke as it might seem. Many of the spices and ingredients in his pack are trade goods sought-after across Golarion- and while someone in a village as small as this might rightly raise an eyebrow at being offered vanilla or saffron, _everyone_ needs salt. He takes a small wooden box from his pack and withdraws two folded paper packages that he hands to the waitstaff.

"I'm sure the proprietor won't object to being paid in good, pure salt? From the saltworks at Mut. That for the meal tonight- and I would much appreciate if I could be woken at dawn when the cookfire's lit, and if I could use the _Stoat_'s oven to bake when it's free. I've my own ingredients."

It's a somewhat unusual request, but given that each of the packets is a carefully-measured ounce, he's just effectively offered a few pennies for the privilege of using their stove that morning. Or as a tip, if the request's denied.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Consider my evening closed out.

----------


## lostsole31

*Amanu*

Amanu, many strange faces in the bar, but either they seem engaged in their own discussions, or they seem unsociable in nature at the very least. Tables are taken, and you have to sit at the bar to eat. Your musket gets strange looks, but you are told to put it against the wall, and they point. There is already a strange-looking polearm with many metal projections sitting against the wall.

Do you comply? Meanwhile, you will overhear and see the below...

*Minh*

A man comes over to mystified woman serving you. *"What seems to be the issue?"* he asks her.

*"Husband, this .... person .... refuses to pay in proper coin. He wants to barter with salt."*

The man gives Minh a hard stare. *"How much salt? as I am sure my options are either just let it go ... and I don't get paid; or, I call for the constable ... and I still don't get paid, even if you spend the night in luxury."*

Minh?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods to whoever points to the wall and sets his musket down. He moves to find a seat, keeping an eye on the potential criminal.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

The nagaji keeps his voice calm and level, consciously staying seated to avoid looming over the man.

"*Certainly not. You will be paid in barter, or you will be paid in labor, or you will call the constable and I will calmly submit to prison or lashing or whatever other penalty you have here, then earn the money or sell what I own and then I will pay you. The one thing I will not accept is you going unpaid. 

You have my sincere apologies for my error. I would not have ordered had I remembered my purse was empty.

Where barter is concerned: if two ounces of salt will not do, I have spices that may be of interest. All are kept clean and dry, carefully measured and of good quality. I am a baker of some skill, and take pride in my ingredients and my craft.

As for labor: as I said, I am a more than competent baker. Or, if you've no desire to trust a stranger in your kitchen- understandably- I will cheerfully chop wood and carry water for any reasonable period. You need only look at me to see that I'll do that well enough.

Please, allow me to make this right. I have been careless, but I am not... mā de, what's the right Taldane here...honorless?*"

He meets the man's gaze as straightforwardly as he can.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy check to persuade: (1d20+7)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*Minh*

*"You ate a meal you weren't ready to pay for,"* says the proprieter. *"No way you got this far in your travels from wherever it is you came from and didn't realize that coin is how commerce is conducted except for some occasions in the marketplace or at an exchange. Everyone else in here knows that, and somehow that escapes you. Tell you what. This meal is on me, because it isn't worth the exhaustion ... but the door, and you walking out of it, is on you. Now. And don't come back."*

Minh, you have a feeling that there is no further negotiation or movement of a line in the sand to be had.  What do you do?

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

The snake-man opens his mouth, sighs, and closes it.

*"That's more than reasonable."*

He doesn't bother to reiterate his determination to see the man paid: it's clear that further words won't help. He leaves the _Stoat._

*The important thing is to keep my pack dry. I've made my way with nothing more than flour, water, salt, yeast, and a flat rock before and I can do it again.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The new focus is to find a place to sleep rough that at least keeps my ingredients dry for the morning- and, ideally, me.

----------


## lostsole31

Minh, it is a warm evening that will get cool, but doesn't seem like it should get to be too cold at all. You will sleep well enough with a bedroll. (Closed out for evening.)

Amanu, you get the meal with the Triple Devil Ale?

----------


## doko239

Having gathered little information, Isolde will head back home to consider what she has heard. As most of the rumors are surrounding the Border Wood and adjacent areas, that will likely be a good place to start investigating these strange goings-on, and whether they should be of any concern to her. Dansby's farm is as good a place as any to begin. 

She'll also consider the newcomers in town. They may be useful, either as sources of information from beyond Heldren, or as dumb muscle in case there turns out to be something to these concerns after all.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Isolde will try to recall anything she knows about Old Man Dansby, his farm and the surrounding area (Presumably Knowledge: Local). She'll also consider who in town is likely to know anything concrete about the missing noble girl or the other issues.

----------


## Ostoril

Being sure to make sure his coin purse has not sprung a hole, Amanu orders a meal with the Triple Devil Ale.

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 21 Erastus 4713 AR (Full Moon)*
*Weather: 75/55F. Winds S 5 mph. Dry.*

No matter where you are in town, if you are not an early riser, the pre-call to congregation bell rings out, pealing clearly throughout the town and to cottages and lumpy rocks alike.
Amanu, Griss, & Drina, you wake up on the floor of the Silver Stoat and are shooed out. The proprieter's wife Kale Garamoss tells the three of you that word came by that there is a job offer for "people of your ilk" (whatever that means), but you have to attend morning services if you want the job.

Isolde, the morning bell wakes you if not up already. There's a message tacked to your door, requesting to attend services. Now, that isn't new. Since you came here, you ALWAYS get a passive-aggressive invite from Elder Safander to come to services, but this time it is not in his handwriting (well, his wife, as she usually pens these notes with flowing calligraphy). Rather, it is in simple writing and signed by Ionia Teppen, the head of the town council.

Minh, you waken from your bivouac by the voice of a boy calling you nervously at a distance of 20'. He gives you a message that if you are looking to find work and pay for a meal, if you come to town to the Temple of Erastil, you might be in luck.

Tenzei, you actually awoke early and were asked by Zaarida to help set up things for services in the morning (they bribe you with breakfast). She says that Ionia is interested in you.  For your peace of mind, Grygory was given a _gentle repose_ so Elder Safaren can conduct a proper service for your last master on the morrow (only in health emergencies are people buried on a Sunday). She has no more details.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina carefully untangles herself from the others sleeping on the floor.  Although she hadn't accomplished anything she set out to the night before, it had been an enjoyable evening with her new catfolk friend.  Hopefully, she would remember his name before it became relevant.  Checking her knife and her pouches, she grabs her backpack and heads out to the well pump to wash up.  She would need a few things here before she took much of a job, at least the things she had not had time to recover from her horse when it was shot out from under her.  At least those bandits had received a scare they hadn't bargained for.  Of course, it had scared her more than a little when her arms caught fire, too...

*"Wake up Cat... Griss.  The taverner's wife wants our ilk to find a job.  And it's a beautiful day to do so."*, she says as she comes back through the door.  *"Anyone else heading to Old Deadeye's chapel to see about earning our keep?"*, she asks, looking directly at Amanu with a big grin.

----------


## jss1701

Stretching out, Griss yawns himself awake. 
"Something at the Chapel?  Sounds good, just give me a minute to put myself together."

​After begging a bit of bread from the innkeeper's wife, and cleaning up, Griss heads for the chapel.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei is more than happy to assist.  A meal in payment was an added bonus, he must after all keep the dragon within well fed.

So it is that he finds himself setting out clean buck skins and stringing small bows when the first of the congregation begins to arrive.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
The nagaji stretches, still working out the kinks that come from sleeping rough after an active day.

*"Hmmm. Thank you: I'll be there."*

His campsite already mostly packed up, Minh takes the time to clean up the last few things, then grabs his long, hooked spear from where it leans against a tree trunk and sets off.

*The symbol I saw when I came into town was...a bow, I think. Some elf-god, perhaps? I think I've seen it a few scattered times since arriving in the Inner Sea region, but not much back home. Ah, well- I'll know soon enough.*

----------


## lostsole31

*Temple of Erastil*

Individually, the outsiders with "long weapons" (Amanu, Minh) are asked to put their weapons at the back wall, not to sit in the pews with them or to stand in the back like vagrants (even though, um, actually....  :Small Smile:  )

It is very definitely a service to Erastil, the god of agriculture (and community, smaller commerce and trade, hunting, and archery), though there are shrines to other gods of the Inner Sea as well. (See Discord for writeup on the Temple of Erastil.)

After the service and everyone says their partings, the PCs are all asked to stick around.

Staying behind to speak with them are Councilor Ionnia Teppen (middle-aged female), Elder Natharen Safander (male half-elf cleric of Erastil), & Soothsayer Old Mother Theodora (venerable female human).

*"Either because you've asked around, or you look like dangerous folk in one way or other, we were wondering if you could help us,"* says Councilor Teppen.

The old crone (Old Mother Theodora) speaks up, *"You may have heard the rumors, but if not, we can confirm that there have been rumors that a pocket of unearthly winter weather has recently appeared in the Border Wood. A rider from Zimar arrived in town the previous day bearing ominous tidings."*

*"The rider,"* says Councilor Teppen, *"an Ulfen mercenary named Yuln Oerstag, was part of the guard escorting Lady Argentea Malassene from Zimar to Oppara. As the caravan skirted the Border Wood, however, the noblewoman's carriage came under attacks by bandits and strange, wintry creatures."*

*"Lady Argentea was carried off,"* offers Elder Safander simply. *"Yuln was the only one to escape."*

*"He is badly wounded,"* creaks Old Mother Theodora, *"but he has been able to describe the horrific creatures that attacked the noblewoman's party. A native of the far north, Yuln recognized some fo the icy creatures that emerged from the forest, and the tales he shared with us have us all concerned."*

*"Our village is barely large enough to marshal a decent militia to protect the town,"* says the cleric, *"so we need your assistance."*

"*Would you be willing,"* asks Councilor Teppen, *"to investigate these events? We beseech you to rescue Lady Argentea and determine the source of the threat hiding in the icy heart of the forest. Unfortunately, we have nothing to offer you but free meals at the Silver Stoat and a spot on their floor while you are ardently pursuiing this task, but likely if you succeed Lady Argentea Malassene's will reward you."*

----------


## jss1701

"So, you're offering room and board in exchange for risking our lives to rescue a noblewoman from unknown captors under completely unknown conditions?
Sounds like a bad deal, but I can't resist the mystery of it."

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
The nagaji leaves his spear at the entrance without complaint.

*"...hmmm. Certainly I am dangerous. Sifu would be terribly disappointed if I weren't, really.

The, er-"*

_Cat-man? Cataji? Nekomata?_

*"...that is to say, you make a good point."*

Lacking either their name or knowledge of their species, Minh simply gestures at Griss.

*"Mercenary work done simply for room and board, in the hope that someone will be grateful enough to give a reward, is hardly an attractive proposition."*

_I'd take it up anyway for my own reasons, but it's hardly in my interest to admit it._

*"Still, a problem like like that hardly seems likely to stay politely in the Border Wood and refrain from causing trouble if you don't come to it. I'm inclined to accept...on the condition that in addition to feeding and housing us, you also help to treat any injuries we incur in the course of the thing free of the usual clerical donations, should we make it back to town with wounded comrades. It seems the least you could do."*

He makes a shallow bow to the others present.

*"I am Ming Rong Ngo, a spearman and alchemist of some skill. You are?"*

----------


## Denomar

*"Perhaps I could be of assistance with that particular matter."*

Tenzei returns the bow (lower as is proper for one of his station).  *"I have been trained in the manner of physicians, and now that I have seen my former master to his final rest I am bound to serve any who are in need.  If you will allow me, than if it is within my power I shall not let you come to harm."*

The hefty Tian Shu smiles yet there is something strangely wrong about it you cannot quite put your finger on.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
Minh nods seriously.

*"Excellent. That will be most useful. I would still like our employers' agreement that they'd heal you, should we have the misfortune of returning here with you unconscious and unable to heal yourself and others."*

----------


## lostsole31

Both Old Mother Theodora and Elder Safaren readily agree to help with healing.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu leaves his musket at the back without protest. 

Amanu smiles slightly at the service, while not his own faith, it bares many of the same beliefs and earns the townsfolk his respect.

After listening to the request, Amanu wears a knowing grin. *"Ah, my brothers and sisters, what greater reward could there be than the bounties of nature? Food from the earth, shelter and warmth from the woods? Indeed, such rewards are quite appropriate for protecting the lands from these"* his voice thickens with detest and his grin turn into a grimace *"unnatural intrusions."

*He takes a breath and composes himself. *"I am more than happy to investigate these matters in exchange for my basic needs. It is only a fair trade to support nature as it supports us."* He turns to meet the gaze of all gathered and gestures widely to all that surrounds him. *"I am Amanu, and I shall seek out all who would desecrate that which grants us such bounty as you see before us. I welcome all who would join me in restoring the proper balance to the land."*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei's voice is sober, even a bit sad.

"*I am not certain the gods wish me to die.  They would lose a great source of entertainment.*" Tenzei brushes off the moment of discomfort with a wry chuckle.

"*Despite how you all must feel, it is best to keep me close.  I can only aid those within my reach.*"

----------


## Kvard51

Drina laughs at the solemn and somber bunch, *Looks like I better go along in order to keep things from becoming serious.  Do you boys think we can have fun along the way?  Or do I need to find some sackcloth and ashes for the journey?*, she says with a smile for each of them.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu smiles slightly at Drina. *"I have nothing against good cheer, so long as it does not get in the way of what needs doing. Nature would not gift us sunsets or flowers or sweet honey if we were not meant to enjoy them. In fact, that is precisely why we must protect them at all costs."*

----------


## doko239

Isolde'sr expression darkens at the description of the attack. Not rumors after all, it would seem. 
*
"As tempting as the idea of having a nice warm spot on the tavern floor to curl up on like some mangy dog may be, I can think of a literal infinity of better ways to spend my time. Luckily for you rabble, I happen to have a coincidental interest in this matter, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered to attend this little party of yours. No need to thank me, I wouldn't want you to strain your vocabularies."
*
*"Where is this guard of yours? I have questions for him.**"*

----------


## lostsole31

(We'll assume that Isolde simply asked after the guard.)

Old Mother Theodora says, *"Yuln is currently in a guest room at my place - Willowbark Apothecary. You can question him, but don't pressure him, as he needs his rest."*

Zaarida, Elder Safander's wife, whispers to her husband as she is serving some sweet milk. She looks at Amanu and the words "monkey-man" and "honey" can be overheard easily.*Spoiler: Everyone EXCEPT Tenzei*
Show

Zaarida asks Natharen if the "beekeeper" shouldn't be consulted, but Natharen - and Ionia and the soothsayer - shake their head, citing that the beekeeper cannot be trusted.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks to the whispering congregation. Not much of one for beating around the bush, Amanu speaks up. *"Who cannot be trusted about what? Surely nothing discussed here today is of any particular secrecy and any insights could prove useful."*

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
*"Tenzei, Amanu. Pleased to meet you both. A physician and a...druid?...will be good to have with us."*




> *Do you boys think we can have fun along the way?  Or do I need to find some sackcloth and ashes for the journey?*


*"Well, I-"*




> *"As tempting as the idea of having a nice warm spot on the tavern floor to curl up on like some mangy dog may be, I can think of a literal infinity of better ways to spend my time. Luckily for you rabble, I happen to have a coincidental interest in this matter, otherwise I wouldn't have bothered to attend this little party of yours. No need to thank me, I wouldn't want you to strain your vocabularies."*
> *"Where is this guard of yours? I have questions for him."*


Minh blinks at Isolde, taken aback by her naked hostility.

*"I'm certainly up for a bit of fun with the rest of you 'rabble', but it seems that sentiment is not universally shared.

I am grateful to have you along, ma'am- as one must be grateful to anyone who's there to have one's back through thick and thin, defending each other from terrible creatures. 

If one has any sense."*

A pregnant pause.

*"What talents do you bring to this venture, miss...?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Councilor Teppen answers Amanu. *"Our apiarist is a strange creature with an," and here she is careful as Zaarida leaves the room with some cups cleared from the table, "unfortunate choice of faith."*

Elder Safander's mouth grows a little tight at that comment.

*"Now, now, Elder,"* tries to placate Ionia, *"your wife was brought up in that faith, and indeed we see that her manner of worship is in keeping with a farming village like Heldren. But she also is open enough to learn how to serve you as a helpmate in an Erastilian temple with shrines to others. And she is a fine ambassador for her people, that you met on your young adventures in Qadira."*

Councilor Teppen turns to the party with an intensity that halts Minh's tactful bickering with Isolde.  *"Our beekeeper's parents taught her the ways of her religion ... the religion of our ancient enemy to the east. Even before Taldor lifted the ban on Sarenite worship, it is known that they managed to communicate with other underground Sarenite humans using various codephrases that were a function of body language and hidden writing. She was taught these deceptive ways ... ways lost on an innocent like Goodie Safander. That training in so young a child means that even before you consider what Darkhelm is, that deception had become second-nature."*

*"But,"* cuts in Old Mother Theodora, eyeing Councilor Teppen, *"to her credit, she has led a life of quiet contemplation with her bees. Not bothering nobody except to sell her varieties of honey, beeswax, and pollinator attractors for farmers' fields. That's why some of the farmers call her the 'Peaceful Void.'"*

*"My wife didn't bring her up because these mercenaries need a waterproofing wax,"* says Elder Safander, trying not to let his annoyance with Councilor Teppen show. *"She has .... other talents. That's the only reason I'm not buying your distrust as a Sarenite one as she was raised, but one smacks more of wild Gozreh the way she hermits herself away and focuses more on nature than people in her community."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu lets out a sigh and offer his hands palm up to the world around as he shrugs his shoulders. *"Despite your views of her religion, you tolerate her presence and an unnatural cold would threaten her bees. Surely you do not believe she is responsible or mean to trick you to more harm? Unnatural frost and strange beasts could spell disaster for a fine farming community such as this. Would it not be wise to seek advice of all who may be able to help? If you cannot set aside your differences, at the least I can have a talk with her if you would tell me where to find her."


*Amanu briefly addresses Mihn, *"I am no druid, but a hunter."*

----------


## lostsole31

Councilor Teppen offers, though not apologetically, *"She has lived a life simply, and that is well. But I merely worry that if she were taken from her comfort zone ... that life of deceit might take hold of her in an unpredictable way. Maybe not outright betrayal, but perhaps a cowardice at the worst time. But, sure, Amanu, you might be one of the best to talk with her. I will tell you how to find her bee yard."*

*"Meanwhile,"* says Old Mother Theodora, *"some of you .... like you, Isolde, given your desire to question him ... can come with me to my apothecary to talk with Yuln, if he is able."*
*Spoiler: GM Chanting*
Show

"Split the party! Split the party! Splt the party!"  :Small Big Grin: 

Actually, while a little more problematic in a pbp game, it's doable when it is just doing errands or interactions, as I've proved a couple times in my _Carrion Crown_ game.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu thanks Councilor Teppen and once he gets directions will head off to meet with the beekeeper. He pauses briefly to see if any start to follow and will keep pace with them, but does not invite anyone along. 

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Can I make an assessment to see what I know about Sarenite worshipers?

----------


## jss1701

Griss isn't fond of bees, but thinks hearing what this beekeeper has to say could be valuable.  He will go along.

----------


## Kvard51

*Oh!  Bees sound interesting.* Drinas tone almost makes it seem she is clapping her hands in glee.  *And deceitful Sarenrites!  I absolutely must go with you, Griss.*, she gushes, falling in beside the Catfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*Beecekeeping Expedition (Amanu, Drina, Griss)*

*Spoiler: Amanu, Drina, Griss*
Show

The trio exits the Temple of Erastil (*11*). The next building house south (*12*) has a sign with a saw and a sawhorse. Across the street (*8*) is the livery stable where Drina currently has her horse stabled next to the Silver Stoat (*7*). You turn north, with Ionia Teppen's house (*10*) on the right; Town Square and the statue of the lady in the center (*9*); Town Hall (4) across the street; and, diagonally across the square (*3*) is a sign denoting the General Store.

The party heads west on the road from Town Square, passing a smithy (*2*); the red-and-white pole of a barber (*6*), and passing a well-tended garden in front of a building that shows some a willow tree above a mortar and pestle (*5*). Finally, a dirt path winds its way up a low hill west of town to the single door of this square stone tower (*1*). The tower is 30 feet high, with battlements on its roof and arrow slits along its walls.

This is actually the way that Amanu had come into town, having come from the northern road before it heads east into Heldren. And as before, Amanu will hear bees, but not necessarily as strong or as loud as before, coming from a footpath that heads north. This is the footpath that Councilor Teppen told you leads to the beekeeper.

What do each of you have in hand? Are you taking some type of "combat" precaution or are you just strolling along the road?


*Whaddup, Yulngblood? (Isolde, Minh, Tenzei)*
*Spoiler: Isolde, Minh, Tenzei*
Show


The trio-plus-crone exits the Temple of Erastil (*11*). The next building house south (*12*) has a sign with a saw and a sawhorse. Across the street (*8*) is the livery stable where Drina currently has her horse stabled next to the Silver Stoat (*7*). If you look north, you have Ionia Teppen's house (*10*) on the right; Town Square and the statue of the lady in the center (*9*); Town Hall (4) across the street; and, diagonally across the square (*3*) is a sign denoting the General Store.

The party heads west on the road from Town Square, passing a smithy (*2*); the red-and-white pole of a barber (*6*), and passing a well-tended garden in front of a building that shows some a willow tree above a mortar and pestle (*5*). This last place is where Soothsayer Old Mother Theodora takes you, the Willowbark Apothecary. [Read the Discord writeup on this place, as you'll learn these things while here.]

An elf comes out to greet the soothsayer, as if they were very old acquaintances, but she is otherwise rather reserved.  She knows why you're here, and she doesn't say much, allowing Old Mother Theodora to introduce her as Tessarea Willowbark.

You are brought into the side room where a middle-aged man, currently awake but resting in a cot, is convalescing. He looks like he has been through quite an ordeal (as his picture will show).

Okay, who wants to chat first?

----------


## Toptomcat

*Spoiler: Yuln Oerstag >>> Minh, Isolde, Tenzei*
Show

*Minh*
The nagaji has to stoop slightly to get under the doorframe, and he nods at the man as the intrusion rouses him from half-slumber.

*"Good morning."*

He looks at the Ulfen fellow for a moment, the dramatic differences between his face and that of a typical humanoid's making his expression somewhat difficult to read.

*"Hmmm. That's a good job's been done on your wounds. Clean linen, well folded and comfortably tied- and from what I can see of the shallow one on the cheek, the cuts are well cleaned. My compliments to Miss Willowbark.

We're here to kill what did that to you and find out why they're here. And, ideally, keep them from threatening the town and rescue your charge.

Bandits and ice creatures working together, I hear?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Yuln Oerstag >>> Minh, Isolde, Tenzei*
Show

Yuln ginger waves the three PCs closer, as his voice doesn't have much power to it.

*Would that I could go with you,* he says. *My ancestors would ridicule my lack of valor for fleeing rather than fighting to the end. But I faced enemies that even the greatest warriors in the Linnorm Kingdoms have faltered against, though I think I slew at least one of them before they dragged Lady Argentea away.

We thought they were just bandits at firstoutlaws who hide like wolves in the forest. They were no match for us. But then came the cold fey of the north. They appeared among us and the battle turned quickly. My people speak of the winter-touched all the time, but I never expected to meet them this far south.*

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Drina*
Show

Drina strolls along the path, taking in the sights along the way.  She points out the buildings, gesturing with empty hands as she describes the function of each for her companions.

----------


## Denomar

*Spoiler: Tenzei: Speaking to Yuln*
Show

"*There is a saying amongst my people.*" Tenzei's voice is soft and his eyes downcast in remembrance.  "*Serve like General Kzo and your valor will be for nothing.*"

The insides of the room were pleasantly warm with the small group gathered together.

"*They say that General Kzo was defending a pass in a fortification in the southern provinces when it came under attack by the enemy.  Kzo knew that the armies of the great warlord Daoshan Hei were encamped one hours ride to the north, but he was proud and said 'These walls may not be breached while I command them, even by my own troops.' and the enemy laid siege.  Daoshan Hei marched further north with no word of the event and General Kzo was too proud to leave his walls.  His soldiers starved and the great general was taken prisoner, forced to either die or feast upon the men he had commanded to their deaths.*"

Tenzei's face is full of compassion as he lay a hand upon Yuln's shoulder.  "*You're valor means something because we now have the opportunity to find and rescue your lady.*"

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Amanu*
Show


Amanu walks with his musket in hand, alternating between resting it against his shoulder and more casually resting both arms on it as it passes across his shoulders behind his neck. He keeps his focus on his surroundings looking for trouble, but is clearly not expecting any as he offers idle conversation to his companions.

----------


## doko239

*Spoiler: Isolde speaking to Yuln*
Show

Isolde rolls her eyes at Tenzei's story.

*"Yes, yes, you're very brave. More importantly, you're very not dead. That makes you useful, which is more than can be said for your colleagues."*

Isolde leans in closer to the injured Ulfen and speaks firmly but not unkindly.

*"Tell me what attacked you, where, and when. Spare no details, but waste no time. This is too important to be mistaken."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

There is a possibility, with this guy being an Ulfen from the Lands of the Linnorm Kings, that he will recognize Isolde as a Winter Witch, a Jadwiga, or both. Isolde will be watching his face for reactions, and if he appears to recognize her and/or try to tell the others about her, she will try to shut him up with a wordless glare (presumably an intimidate check).

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Yuln >>> Isolde, Tenzei, Minh*
Show

Yuln doesn't seem to react to Isolde's looks. *"I told you, the 'winter-touched' is what I heard them called in stories. Fey creatures who have sworn themselves to the White Witches of Irrisen, those who stole our lands from us during the Winter War. Tiny sprites no taller than the length of a mans forearm. But dont be fooled by their small stature. Legends say they have taken a sliver of ice into their hearts, and their touch bears the harsh bite of winter.

"But they were small and fast and more detail than that I cannot remember."*

----------


## jss1701

*Spoiler*
Show

Griss is walking along normally, nothing in-hand.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Group B(ee) - Drina, Griss, Amanu*
Show


As you trace along the footpath, you will come to where the path all but disappears. You will see plenty of bees flying around, pollinating the normal, flowering summerweeds. the bees stay well away from Amanu, and Griss might have a bee or two curious near him, but Drina - with her bright colors - is all but under siege and has to be very careful.

They will see the so-called "bee yard" with about 12 colony boxes spread out over a small field. There is a ramshacked shackle, er, a ramshackle shack.

----------


## jss1701

*Spoiler*
Show

Griss is not entirely comfortable with all these bees, but he is interested.  *"Mmmm, honey!"*

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Amanu*
Show

Amanu makes his way towards the shack, keeping an eye out for anything unusual.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Amanu, Drina, Griss*
Show

While there are plenty of bees about as this is a bee yard, it's nothing like what one might expect, and definitely isn't as loud as Amanu would think given he heard the bee yard from well off yesterday evening. That's an easy one for Amanu to figure now, though. Bees are diurnal creatures, primarily, and spend their day afield pollinating and collecting nectar, and then congregate at their hive(s) in the evening ... so what he heard yestereve was a more dense population at home after a day in the fields.

Everyone hears a voice, almost as if it is spoken in both of your ears simultaneously at once. While the day population of bees creates a background hum, it is as if this voice cuts through that .... and hearing it in both ears simultaneously disorienting.  The voice is vaguely feminine and you hear but one word.

*"Why?"*

----------


## jss1701

*Spoiler*
Show

Griss reflexively asks *"Why what?",* unsure who he is even asking.

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Amanu*
Show

Hearing the voice, Amanu opens his mouth to speak, but closes it as his companion Griss speaks his question. Amanu continues his pace towards the shack, sliding his musket into a more readied position, though keeping sure to not point it at anything but the ground a ways off to the side.

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Drina*
Show

Drina gives a small start when the voice cuts into her thoughts.  Glancing around quickly, she focuses back on the cottage and considers what spells she has available.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Amanu, Griss, Drina*
Show

With only Amanu moving forward immediately, a figure suddenly appears behind Amanu. Amanu doesn't seem to notice (because he doesn't), but the figure ... while completely quiet, isn't hidden from Drina and Griss.

The creature is humanoid and almost pitch black but for a reflective quality to whatever is on the outside of its .... skin/ armor/ suit/ whatever. It turns around to look at Drina and Griss, and there is no face. NOTHING! Pure reflective blackness. It puts up a hand with finger to the place where you see no mouth, as if to say, "Shhh!" before turning around to "ape" Amanu's movements going forward in exaggerated and comical effect.

Amanu continues to the shack (because he doesn't notice anything amiss).

Grina and Driss, er, Nidra and Sidra, her, Griss and Drina .... what do you do?

----------


## jss1701

*Spoiler*
Show

As long as the figure seems nonhostile, Griss will play along, but he will keep a suspicious eye on it.

----------


## doko239

*Spoiler: Isolde to Yuln*
Show

Isolde expression turns impatient.

*"You must know more than this. How many were there? Who was with them? Did they seem to be acting on their own, or were they more organized?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attempt a Knowledge check to figure out what kind of creatures Yuln is talking about.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Yuln >>> Isolde (and Tenzei & Minh)*
Show

With shame at his cowardice, Yuln admits, *"That ... is all I remember. Had I tarried to remain, I would not be here to tell you of this."
*
*Spoiler: Isolde*
Show

Every little fey creature, ever. Not enough information. However, you have never heard of the "winter-touched," so that's new.

----------


## Denomar

*Spoiler: Tenzei to Isolde*
Show

"*I believe,*" says Tenzei, "That this man has no reason to lie to us.  The situation was doubtless confusing as most melees are sure to be.  Let us not aggravate him.  Keeping his humors stable will lead to a quicker recovery.  It is our own response we must think of now."

He looks at his new companions as if to eagerly ask 'what's next,' but can't quite make that hurdle.  Instead he reaches out a hand and places it briefly on Isolde's shoulder.  There is a moment between them briefer than instants where in their minds eye a vast, spiraling serpent of golden flames curls it inconceivably vast tail around the two of them before the moment is gone.

"*Leave no room for doubt.  I shall protect you.*"  Connected now in a way that is more intimate than a caress but stranger than friendship Tenzei manages a true smile in the witch's direction.
*Spoiler: for dm and isolde.  A standard action.*
Show


Isolde has proven herself to be willful and proactive so she has placed herself solidly as master material in Tenzei's mind.  Thus he uses a standard action to enact the Life Link revelation from his life mystery.  Unless she moves more than 130 feet away from Tenzei (or if either of us dies) if she has taken at least five points of damage, than at the beginning of Tenzei's turn she will Automatically Heal for five points of damage and Tenzei will Take five points of damage.

----------


## doko239

*Spoiler: Isolde to Tenzei*
Show




> *Spoiler: Tenzei to Isolde*
> Show
> 
> "*I believe,*" says Tenzei, "That this man has no reason to lie to us.  The situation was doubtless confusing as most melees are sure to be.  Let us not aggravate him.  Keeping his humors stable will lead to a quicker recovery.  It is our own response we must think of now."
> 
> He looks at his new companions as if to eagerly ask 'what's next,' but can't quite make that hurdle.  Instead he reaches out a hand and places it briefly on Isolde's shoulder.  There is a moment between them briefer than instants where in their minds eye a vast, spiraling serpent of golden flames curls it inconceivably vast tail around the two of them before the moment is gone.
> 
> "*Leave no room for doubt.  I shall protect you.*"  Connected now in a way that is more intimate than a caress but stranger than friendship Tenzei manages a true smile in the witch's direction.
> *Spoiler: for dm and isolde.  A standard action.*
> ...


Isolde angrily shrugs off Tenzei's hand and glares at him. *"What makes you think I need your protection?"* she snaps at him. 

Turning back to Yuln, she shakes her head in obvious disappointment and frustration. *"This was a waste of time, we will have to investigate directly."* With one last glance at Yuln's injuries, she storms out of the room. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spellcraft check to determine what Tenzei just did to her.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Yuln >>> MINH, Isolde, and Tenzei*
Show


Tenzei, Isolde shrugs you off before you can set up a life link, which ostensibly is for a "willing" person, which Isolde at this time is not.  Well, Qi Zhong challenges us, does he not, and in those challenges we find greater sense of self with which to help those needing help.

Isolde, nothing. There was nothing cast or done, because you were unwilling. And it is not a spell, so there is no display of any kind to see. Also, not being a spell, Spellcraft wouldn't work. Please don't try to "target" or "call the shot" ... but simply ask to get a lore check to assess something.

Minh, Yuln points to the large snake man. "You," says Yuln shakily, and then he points to a sword in a scabbard to the side. *"Please, take my sword with you. It will help you against the fey. You look like an honorable warrior, and you would help me regain my honor by using my sword."*

With that, Yuln slips into unconsciousness.

Minh, do you accept this charge from one of the first people to see you for who you are, and not what you are?

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Drina >> Apparently to the air, as far as Amanu is concerned.*
Show

Drina smiles at the mockery, *"This trip has certainly proven interesting"*, she says, staring at the skin-tight suit.  *"Very interesting indeed.  But I think it's probably time to make your intentions known a little more clearly.  Don't you?""*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Voice >>> Drina, Amanu, Griss*
Show

The figure disappears from Griss' and Drina's view.

All three of you hear a voice. *"You fail to understand who is required to answer to whom when visiting another's home. Or, do you demand this question as it lays because you believe you have force, and therefore you press your right to demand an answer to your question rather than mine because you believe that physical power drives this exchange?"*

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Drina >> the Voice*
Show

Drina responds, *"Not at all.  I found your game amusing but wanted to be sure it was only that.  I did not realize this was your home.  But, since it is, you are who we are here to meet."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: I See A Voice! (Amanu, Drina, Griss)*
Show

A creature as described before (well, to the only two at the time that could see it) opens the shack door and steps out.  This creature is humanoid in shape, and even in general form, but that is where that ends. For this humanoid appears to be unfinished. It ... she, if they identify with their particular shape and the timbre of their voice ... is quite tall at 6' 3" and of lean but sturdy musculature, or at least the shape of it, it is hard to tell. Her skin ... of which more shows than any of your are comfortable ... is pitch black, and yet semi-reflective of light. Not like a mirror, but definitely not a "matte" black.

She has no face. She has only a head that is perfectly smooth that has no eyes, brow, noise, mouth, ears, hair ... or anything else which gives function to the externals of a face. However, there are several markings where one _would_ have a left eye ... if they had a left eye. These markings area a faintly orange-bordered magenta above where the eye would be, and an orange or burnt ochre below where the eye would be.

The only covering clothing she wears is a bikini bottom, but that bottom must include an internal cinching strap to hug solidly, for on both sides of these bottoms are pouches.

The only other item of note is a necklace she wears that has a honeycomb, as if a self-styled badge of office.

She raises her right hand to show she has nothing in it, and her left is relaxed at her side. Again, that voice in both of your ears, and you now know if you didn't before that she is not speaking, for she has no mouth. But rather, it is some type of telepathy.

_<"Well, why didn't you say so? But you do look quite dangerous, one and all. I thought you were some type of trophy hunters, and I would have to gently dissuade you of your choice of occupation.">_

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Amanu*
Show

Amanu halts and looks at the being. He then relaxes his grip on his weapon and bows his head. *"Forgive me, I am a foreigner in these lands and I apologize for any misconduct. I am Amanu, and I believed it appropriate to"* he pauses for a brief moment, *"knock on your door to announce my presence."* He tentatively extends his hand in greeting unsure if he is making another mistake. *"I am a hunter, but not of trophies. I seek to punish those who would spoil the beauty of nature and upset the natural balance. That is why we have come to see you, and see your wisdom. Miss?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: The Voice >>> Amanau, Drina, Griss*
Show

_<"Oh, now, I take some responsibility for that. I was behind you for a laugh, but you never noticed .... and they never laughed.>"_

She does not take Amanu's hand, even recoiling some at the prospect of physical contact. _<"You must mean the rumors of strange weather in the Border Wood. They call me Darkhelm, the Peaceful Void, those who do speak of me. Personally, I think that is a bit on the nose. But as I don't have a nose, the social offense is forgiven. Well, what would you of me?">_

----------


## jss1701

*Spoiler: Griss*
Show

Griss can't help laughing at that.  *"You don't resemble any being I've ever met before, but you certainly have a well developed sense of humor.  It's too bad circumstances require action right now.  I think I'd enjoy chatting with you over a drink, assuming you do drink?"*

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Amanu*
Show

Amanu pulls his hand back. *"Apologise."* He rests the butt of his musket on the ground and leans on it slightly.* "The villagers suggested you might have some knowledge about what is causing such strange events. The delicate balance of nature is threatened. The village, your bees, and possibly more are in danger. I beseech you for any wisdom you might provide in my quest to restore order."* Amanu bows.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Amanu, Griss, and Drina*
Show

_<"I do not drink alcohol. I do derive sustenance, though, even if I don't do so the way you would.>"_

There is an unnerving silence, or rather - stillness - as Amanu speaks and she does not fidget or move or any of the normal things people do unconsciously when listening.

_<"I don't derive wisdom out of the ether. Show me this peril, that I may decide for myself.">_

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: Amanu*
Show

Amanu pauses to ponder the creature and consider if he has heard of such a thing before. *"Then, would you consider joining us to investigate? We have not witnessed it ourselves, though there are some in the village who claim to have witnessed it. Some of our fellows went to question them. The villagers spoke little of you, I thought it best to see if you knew anything before venturing into possible danger."*

----------


## Toptomcat

*Spoiler: Minh >>>Yuln, Isolde, and Tenzei*
Show

*Minh*

Minh gently takes the blade from the fallen warrior, his other hand gently taking the man's wrist and guiding it back to the bed as he falls back into unconsciousness. He unsheathes it, testing its balance and observing its workmanship: judging both to be good, he gives the sleeping man a shallow bow, speaking softly so as not to wake the patient.

*"I will defend my comrades staunchly, bear pain and endure fear without complaint. I will see this sword bloodied with those who wounded you and killed your comrades. And given half a chance, I will rescue your charge and see them returned to your side."*

There is a smile on his lips. He seems touched as he turns away, speaking just as quietly but more casually to Isolde and Tenzei as we leave.

*"Can't promise I'll do it in a way the poor fellow'd be proud of, though. Whether he'd like it or not, I will lie, sneak, scheme and cheat to see the thing done and keep the lot of you safe..."*

A glance at Isolde.

*"...whether or not you approve of me."*

He stops at the doorframe as a thought strikes him

*"Miss...Tesssarea, I believe? Men in his condition, with a wound to the head- sometimes they remember more than it seems at first. Things come back to them gradually, unpredictably. If he mentions anything about the enemy that might be useful- numbers, magics, capabilities- we would be grateful if you'd let us know."*

With a nod to the apothecary, he turns back to Tenzei and Isolde.

*"Say we find them. A few of these...tiny winterthings. Is the plan to take prisoners and ask questions, or simply to kill? Beings like us have...leaders and hierarchies and plans and reasons for what they do. There are stories in my homeland of some such creatures...others were beings of insane malice, or unfathomable alienness, or animal hunger. I don't have a great idea of whether 'fey' means bakemono or youkai or akuma or yurei or if it's something that doesn't match any of those things. The gods and monsters here are not what they are in my homeland...and in any case, I was never much of an expert on them, either! Do either of you know what manner of thing we've signed up to fight?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*Bee Yard*

Without any facial expressions it is tough to tell what is going through Darkhelm's mind, but she simply walks past Amanu and down the footpath to town ... Amanu, Drina, and Griss having to catch up as she heads to Town Hall, knowing who likely would have sent the three of you.
*Willowbark Apothecary*

Minh, you are holding a type of arming sword with a unique cultural flourish, especially at the pommel. Something about the metal is different than any steel you've wielded before. it is a grayer, and a little less reflective than any weapons grade steel you've seen before. That said, while the steel might look somewhat less refined, there is a superb balance in this sword, it is a thing of functional beauty, and there is unfamiliar runic writing on the blade and crossguard.

Though Minh asked a group of questions of the others, these are questions which everyone will want to weigh in on (or iisten to ... or ignore), so they hold off on them and return to Town Hall.

*Town Hall (Everyone together)*

Before we get to Minh's battery of questions, there is a strange .... creature .... with Amanu, Drina, and Griss. This creature is humanoid in shape, and even in general form, but that is where that ends. For this humanoid appears to be unfinished. It ... she, if they identify with their particular shape and the timbre of their voice ... is quite tall at 6' 3" and of lean but sturdy musculature, or at least the shape of it, it is hard to tell. Her skin ... of which more shows than any of your are comfortable ... is pitch black, and yet semi-reflective of light. Not like a mirror, but definitely not a "matte" black.

She has no face. She has only a head that is perfectly smooth that has no eyes, brow, noise, mouth, ears, hair ... or anything else which gives function to the externals of a face. However, there are several markings where one would have a left eye ... if they had a left eye. These markings area a faintly orange-bordered magent above where the eye would be, and an orange or burnt ochre below where the eye would be.

The only covering clothing she wears is a bikini bottom, but that bottom must include an internal cinching strap to hug solidly, for on both sides of these bottoms are pouches.

She wears a necklace that is tight to her throat from which hangs a bit of honeycomb.

Councilor Teppen looks away from this creature. Old Mother looks on in mix of respect and dread. Elder Safaren, however, introduces "her" to Isolde, Minh, and Tenzei.  *"This is Darkhelm, the Peaceful Void ... our beekeeper. It seems she is willing to walk with you to the Border Wood to determine for herself what danger is there."*

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
The sight waiting for him visibly intrigues the nagaji. 

_A beekeeping nudist. There's a masochism joke in there somewhere, but that's probably not the best idea for a first impression._

Deciding to go with formality over badly-timed wit, he steps boldly forward and introduces himself.

*"I am Minh Rong Ngo. It is good to meet you, Darkhelm.

I've roamed from the Dragon Empires to Casmaron to the Inner Sea, and I have never met a Peaceful Void before. Are your people reclusive?"*

----------


## lostsole31

There seems to be a visible nod of the head.  Actually, she has to exaggerate the movement a little bit, since the lack of "features" on her face might make a slight nod imperceptible.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
His self-control slipping for a moment, Minh makes a momentary, nervous glance at Amanu, Drina, and Griss, hoping for one of them to give a bit of context for this awkward interaction with this bizarre, silent newcomer they've presumably been introduced to already.

*"...a woman of few words, I see."*

_At least I'll look normal in comparison, I suppose?_

He breathes in to steady himself and soldiers on, hoping a change in topic will make for an easier conversation.

*"We've met with Yuln, and have more information than we started with- if perhaps less than we'd hoped. His party met with bandits first, repulsed them, then fell to an attack by 'cold fey'- beings no more than a foot tall, fast, dangerous in close. Specifics on number, organization, tactics, capabilities, and degree of cooperation with the mortal bandits are thin, partly due to the chaos of the encounter and partly due to Yuln's poor condition. He also called them...winterthings? Wintertouched, that's it. He thought he'd managed to kill one, but wasn't certain."*

He makes a sweeping, somewhat puzzled gesture.

*"I don't really know how we should go about dealing with such things. Is the plan to take prisoners and ask questions, or simply to kill? Beings like us have...leaders and hierarchies and plans and reasons for what they do. There are stories in my homeland of some such creatures...others were beings of insane malice, or unfathomable alienness, or animal hunger. I don't have a great idea of whether 'fey' means bakemono or youkai or akuma or yurei or shikigami or if it's something that doesn't match any of those things. The gods and monsters here are not what they are in my homeland...and in any case, I was never much of an expert on them, either! Does this story of Yuln's ring a bell with any of you?"*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei lurks in the background staring openly at a species that he has definitely no experience with.

He shifts from one foot to the next, briefly tensing each muscle in succession, preparing himself to be back on the road again.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks at Minh. *"We know only that these 'Wintertouched'"* He pauses a moment thinking if he has ever heard of such creatures and continues *"Are upsetting the natural balance and have attacked others, rather harshly. If we can capture them, wonderful, but we should not underestimate them. I shall aim to bring them down and hopefully their bodies can tell us what we need."*

----------


## jss1701

Griss voices his view as well, *"I have no desire to take lives unnecessarily, though taking prisoners may not be practical.  We should consider what we are to do with prisoners, should we have any."*

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone in the room hears a woman's voice in both ears, as if the same woman was on each side of your heads, speaking to you, but managing to cut through aural distractions.

_<"I am less interested in the troublemakers so much as I am curious about the trouble .... brought on by this strange, rumored 'winter'.">_

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
Minh starts, blinks, turns abruptly toward the strange woman to sharply ask why she didn't do that _before_, thinks better of it, and takes a moment to recompose himself.

*"I-that is...Yes. Yes, I agree it's a bigger problem in the long view. I don't really want to capture and question the winterthings as a goal, I was thinking of it more as a way to investigate where the wintery weather came from. I wouldn't know how to begin investigating a...patch?...of magical winter itself.

Besides just 'head for the middle', I suppose?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Again, there is that nod which on a normal head would be easy to notice, but on hers it is more difficult. It is easier to track this time, though, as she seems to nod several times.

----------


## doko239

Isolde silently regards the stranger, trying to determine what exactly it might really be, and what might be motivating it. 




> *Minh*
> *"I-that is...Yes. Yes, I agree it's a bigger problem in the long view. I don't really want to capture and question the winterthings as a goal, I was thinking of it more as a way to investigate where the wintery weather came from. I wouldn't know how to begin investigating a...patch?...of magical winter itself.
> 
> Besides just 'head for the middle', I suppose?"*


At this Isolde shakes her head.

*"Moving straight towards the center of this effect without knowing anything about it would be foolish bordering on suicidal. We MUST have more information. Yuln proved to be less than helpful, but there may be something to learn at the site of the attack. That should be our first goal."

**Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Attempt a check to figure out what in the hell this thing is  :Small Big Grin:  probably also a Sense Motive check to see if I think I can trust it, but without a face that's probably a lost cause

----------


## Denomar

"*All of these opinions sound sensible to me.  For what it is worth, the danger to the people of being carried off against their will outweighs the morality of these wintertouched to their lives.  Especially if they are using what breaths they have to ruin those with no say in the fight.*"  Tenzei ponders.  "*I foresee a great disruption in the fur trading and livestock trades in coming times.  Demand for warmer clothing and foods that can survive colder weather will do much to affect these prices, as my former masters would say.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei senses the dark creature regard him this whole time. When he is done speaking, there is a much more visible, emphatic, single nod of the head.  She walks to the front of the Temple, and then out the door ... the door has been left open.

----------


## Ostoril

Seeing the creature begin to leave, Amanu follows.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
*"I suppose that's a good economic analysis, but I'm not sure-"*

Minh stops in midsentence as he sees the strange woman begin to leave and strides across the room to stick his head out the door.

*"Miss Darkhelm? Where are you going? I hope I haven't made you feel unwelcome."*

There's sincere, honest concern in his voice: the newcomer has been _confusing_ but hardly rude or unpleasant, and he of all people knows how aggravating it can be to be judged on first appearances.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina covers her mouth to suppress her laugh and falls in behind The Peaceful Void.

----------


## doko239

With a raised eyebrow at the abrupt departure, Isolde follows.

----------


## jss1701

Griss follows as well.

----------


## lostsole31

With Amanu, Drina, Griss, and Isolde following and walking cutting across the town square .... the assumption is that Tenzei and Minh follow.

----------


## lostsole31

The attack on Lady Argentea's caravan took place approximately 6 miles south of Heldren. None of the intervening territory has been affected by the wintry weather over the Border Wood yet, though the air grows noticeably cooler as the PCs come to the forest's edge.

Near the forest, the temperature grows noticeably colder. The road ahead is littered with debris and the corpses of slain humans and horses. A carriage stands in the roadway, its team of horses missing or cut free, while another overturned carriage lies sprawled and broken next to the tree line. To the south, more bodies have fallen around what appears to be a statue of ice. A snowy trail leads deeper into the forest.

The temperature here has dropped considerably, hovering just above freezing.

The party stands, looking at this site of death.

What do you do?

----------


## jss1701

Griss will shift into Spirit Sensing Stance, in an attempt to keep anything unseen from sneaking up on them.  He will then make a thorough assessment, of the area, noting aloud anything of importance, so everyone is on the same footing.

----------


## lostsole31

Griss gets into a low, hypervigilant crouch, like a cat(man) about to pounce on an unseen something.

What is the party going to investigate first?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shivers both from the cold and from the frightful scene. He first moves to look for any creatures lying in wait, making sure to avoid the ice statue on his initial investigation, noting aloud it's presence being particularly unusual.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Amanu's first priority is looking for immediate threats, such as creatures lurking in ambush, or perhaps just 'chilling' inside one of the carriages.
Second would be to investigate the statue, viewing it as a potential threat (keep distance from it.) and trying to see if he can recognize what it is.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu closes on the statue, but still at a standoff of ten feet. Just from a glance, this appears to be a gruesome "statue" of a Taldan man's frozen body encased in ice. He appears to have accoutrements that make it seem like he was of higher importance or status than the other guards. Unfortunately, the captain's body is no longer intact, as pieces of him were carved away .... those pieces now laying on the ground at his feet and slowly melting blocks of fleshy ice that are melting at the unfortunate man's feet.

He still wears his breastplate emblazoned with heraldry, and one of the chunks of ice on the ground contains the captain's arm, still grasping a very high-quality longsword.

Drina and Darkhelm would get a little closer, and with a combination of speech (Drina) and telepathy (Darkhelm) the two determine that the heraldry on the captain's chest is definitely Taldan, indicating a guard in the service of the Malassene noble family.

What now?

----------


## Denomar

Rather than looking towards the scene, Tenzei instead chooses to watch the reactions of those he has been escorting.  This was clearly a traumatic event and it doesn't take more than a glance for the physician to see that the 'statue' was clearly beyond his help.  It is Not that he doesn't wish to stare at the gruesome corpse, nor that it was patently disturbing.  Of course not.

"*Gather these souls into your mighty coils, Qi Zhong.  Pass them swift and sure to their next steps.*" Tenzei's whisper is a quiet prayer.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

Minh grimaces as the scene comes into view, then wordlessly steps forward. He begins with the bodies- investigating them to see the nature of their injuries (frostbite alone? Frostbite _and_ weapons?) and whether they or the wagons have been stripped of valuables. 

He's no master tracker, but he also tries to get an idea of the number of their attackers, whether any were of a different sort from either humans on foot or tiny winterkin (riders? Monsters?), and whether any of _them_ were injured and removed (or were the bodies left?)

It's grim work, but no one has a weak stomach who learned the hard way to stitch wounds and set bones.

----------


## lostsole31

When it becomes obvious what Minh is doing (quick, down-and-dirty crime-scene "cause of death"), Amanu can step up. In fact, assuming the party discusses various things amongst themselves, they will find that a large number of the group is moderately skill in matters of medicine, with Amanu being just a bit ahead of the pack, seconded equally by Drina, Minh, and Tenzei.

They determine that most bodies were killed by edged weapons. There is some frostbite at sites of wounds, but the cause of death - without a true autopsy - is roughly considered to be blood loss, organ failure, and other issues consistent with edged weapons.

What's next?

----------


## Denomar

Mustering the courage to do his job despite the carnage Tenzei will also 'put his nose to the ground' so to speak.  Except he is going to attempt to use what minimal skill he has in matters of survival and outdoorsman-ry to try and determine which way footprints leading away from the scene are going.

He is slow and methodical in this search, each step followed by a long breath.  For a moment Tenzei finds himself glad that all the blood and excrement has frozen before he banishes the hideous thought.

----------


## Kvard51

Coming from a culture that is somewhat dependent on wagons and the like for both shelter and conveyance, Drina finds herself looking over the carriages.  *"Mayhap we should search these before we go further afield?"*, she asks, nodding towards them.

----------


## lostsole31

*Tenzei*, at the edge of the massacre site, an obvious trail leads between a copse of trees and over a snowy plain toward the Border Wood.

Drina/ PCs, which of the two wagons to you check first?

----------


## jss1701

Griss agrees, *"I will watch your back while you check one Drina, if you like.  I rather doubt there will be anything of particular interest, but we will never know if we don't look."
*With that, Griss readies himself to strike if needed.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina decides the upright carriage will be easier to access, so walks over and opens the door.  *Thank you, Griss.  Always glad when someone has my back.*

----------


## lostsole31

The decorative chasings on this expensive carriage bear the marks of Taldan heraldry, as well as damage from the many arrows fired in the battle that took place here. A spear has been wedged between the handles of the carriage doors to hold them closed. Drina hears the muffled sounds of movement emanating from inside the carriage.

Drina, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

*Something or someone is in here!*, Drina say, backing away from the door and preparing to cast a spell, *Open the door once everyone is prepared, Griss.*

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show

Ready action to cast Color Spray if the noisemaker appears to be attacking.  Concentration to ready the spell: (1d20+8)[*27*]

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei is about to open his mouth to point out the retreat path of the attackers when the commotion with the cart takes everyone's attention.  Somewhat deflated, Tenzei trudges back towards the rest of the group.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

*"Hmmm."*

The nagaji performs a curious kata- lightly striking two points on the sides of the neck and four on the torso, then readying his spear with an elaborate flourish that scrapes the flat of the blade over the scales at the base of the neck.

*Spoiler: Perception +10 or better*
Show

Minh is...sweating? His skin has a faint oily sheen over it where there wasn't much of one before.


*"It could be a survivor. They'd be terrified and starving, if so. I can be the one to open the door, but I'm probably not the most nonthreatening person to do so...?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Enter Poisoner's Stance, apply Toxic Secretion to weapon at DC 16: ready action to use Iron Fang strike on any Tiny creature with a nonhumanoid skin tone who he sees after the carriage door is opened, taking a -4 penalty to deal nonlethal damage

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm hops up on top of the fallen tree, heading over to where the roots are showing.

Minh, do you open the door?

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

*"Mmmnh. Don't all volunteer at once."*

_Let's see...hardly much use for a seven-foot spear in such close quarters._


After a moment's thought, Minh stows his spear and repeats the curious drawing motion with the unfamiliar sword he's been lent. He makes a few curious swipes to familiarize himself with the weapon- not _too_ much heavier than a jian, and similar blade geometry- then reaches out and tugs out the spear wedging the carriage's door shut.

*"Hello? We're here to help."*

He makes a halfhearted attempt to conceal the sword blade behind one thigh, though there's really no hiding the fact that he's enormous and barely humanoid.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Repeat previous routine with sword. 2/6 uses of Toxic Secretion expended.

----------


## lostsole31

Minh has the Ulfen-crafted longsword in hand, and easily takes the spear  out of the handles of the door, allowing the door to be opened. The  door is open, and a woman in lady-in-waiting gown with blood on it is  there. She looks to be in a dreadful state.

So dreadful, in fact, that Drina is pretty sure the woman is _dead_! As is, in fact, her fellow gentlewoman.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* Drina, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

Drina involuntarily takes a step back upon seeing the women.  Shes never seen a person who died a violent death before.  *I guess we should check to see if they are really dead,* she says after halting her retreat.  *Poke them, Griss*

*Spoiler: Unngh*
Show

MA: 5 step SE (relative to Drina)
SA: Cast Mage Armor

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Drina involuntarily takes a step back upon seeing the women.  Shes never seen a person who died a violent death before.  *I guess we should check to see if they are really dead,* she says after halting her retreat.  *Poke them, Griss* 

She  then intones a spell while briefling bringing forth a piece of cured  hide from a pouch and makes certain particular gestures. Very briefly,  there is a faint blue shimmering that limns her entire form before that  faint glow disappears.

*R1T20:* Amanu, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu frowns with suspicion at the lady-in-waiting. *"Oh, bountiful nature, lend me your aid to repel those who would defile you."* He waves his hand and intones several words several words, sending a shimmering ray from his hand towards the poor woman.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Speak
[Standard] Cast Disrupt Undead *Ranged Touch Attack:*(1d20+8)[*22*] for (1d6)[*5*] *damage to undead only*. (Does Point Blank shot apply to Ray Spells? If so +1 hit and damage)
[Conditional Free] If it reacts to the spell that only functions on dead things, attempt to assess undead qualities and/or shout *"It is undead!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Amanu frowns with suspicion at the lady-in-waiting. *"Oh, bountiful nature, lend me your aid to repel those who would defile you."*  He waves his hand and intones several words of an ancient tongue, and  sends a shimmering ray from his hand towards the poor woman. Despite the  angle of the shot, the intervening bodies, and even the boundaries of  the carriage, the ray strikes the woman in the left knee for *6 positive energy (6 PE) damage* and there is a sizzling sound and a horrible smell welling it from it as if rotten meat were on a barbecue.

Amanu then calls out the warning, *"It is undead!"*

*R1T19-18:* Perhaps a bit faster than expected, both ladies in waiting attack Minh. A powerful fist slams Minh in his right shin for *7*, a more powerful blow than Minh could have expected from such a person. The other lady misses him, though.

*"Don't waste time..."* continues Amanu.

*R1T13:* Isolde  had been standing back from the entire massacre site. She doesn't even  see the enemy. [They are inside the carriage, and only the entrance to  the south is open.] What do you do, and what do you direct Karina to do  (if anything)?

----------


## doko239

Isolde has been off to one side, deep in thought, letting the others handle the dead bodies and other distasteful work. 

The sound of combat wakes her from her reverie. She asks Karina to take to the air and provide an overview of the area, as she moves to see what is happening for herself.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

*Move action*: move three squares directly south. This should give line of sight to the interior of the carriage.

*Free action*: Knowledge check to determine what it is that we're dealing with (Presumably some sort of undead if Minh is to be believed, so I'd expect it would be Knowledge: Religion at +6). Priority information in order is resistances/immunities, special attacks, worst saving throw, then whatever else.

*Conditional Standard action*: If the knowledge check fails, or if it succeeds and the undead creature's cold resistance is 5 or lower, Isolde will fire a Cold Blast at whichever one Amanu already hit (*Cold Blast - Ranged Touch Attack* (1d20+6)[*11*] for (2d6+2)[*10*] *cold damage*.)
If the knowledge check succeeds and shows their cold resistance to be above 5, Isolde will instead hit the same target with *Evil Eye*, penalizing attack rolls (-2 to attacks for 8 rounds, DC 16 Will save reduces to 1 round).

*Speech*: Isolde will share any information she learns from her Knowledge check.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Isolde has been off to one side, deep in  thought, letting the others handle the dead bodies and other distasteful  work. The sound of combat wakes her from her reverie. She asks Karina  to take  to the air and provide an overview of the area, as she moves to see what  is happening for herself. She calls out, *"That is a zombie, one of the walking dead!"* 

She  forms a quick ball of frozen air and ice particles and sends it towards  the carriage. Curse the carriage overhang and your confederates. You  are not compassionless, but that weakness causes you to miss.

*"... trying to skewer..."* continues Amanu.

*R1T9:* Karina takes to the air (going off map), calling down in Taldane, Karina calls out, *"They're slow! They're slow! Make them come to you in the snow!"*

*"...or bludgeon it..."*

*R1T8:* Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei is slow to react to this nonsense.  Undead!  What a preposterous circumstance!  As if poor people being frozen to death like some sick parody of a larder wasn't bad enough.  This internal monologue continued as subconsciously his training kicked in.

"*Let Me Help!*" Tenzei barks.  He steps eastward to be adjacent to Griss and Minh and reaches out to touch the both of them and once again reaches for The Dragon aspect of Qi Zhong.  In that moment between moments an image of a great curling serpentine tail en-wraps the three imparting a sense of warmth and security.  Those touched get the feeling that should they accept it the Dragon will protect them, even if it does involve being momentarily next to the strange heavyset man.

Then Tenzei drops into a fighting stance just as reflexively.  His fingers tensing into the approximation of claws with his weight upon his back foot and his forefoot extended in a deep crouch.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Five Foot Shift to the Right.
Standard Action:  Life Link on Minh and Griss if they'll accept it.
Swift Action:  Engage Dragon Style.

----------


## jss1701

Griss will accept the assist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Tenzei is slow to react to this nonsense.   Undead!  What a preposterous  circumstance!  As if poor people being  frozen to death like some sick  parody of a larder wasn't bad enough.   This internal monologue continued  as subconsciously his training kicked  in.

"*Let Me Help!*" Tenzei  barks.  He  steps eastward to be adjacent to Griss and Minh and reaches  out to touch  the both of them and once again reaches for The Dragon  aspect of Qi  Zhong.  In that moment between moments an image of a great  curling  serpentine tail en-wraps the three imparting a sense of warmth  and  security.  Those touched get the feeling that should they accept  it the  Dragon will protect them, even if it does involve being  momentarily next  to the strange heavyset man. There is a feeling of ...  warmth? a tingle? even tangible compassion? ... something that connects  the two heroes to the bald foreigner.

Then Tenzei drops into a fighting stance just as reflexively.  His   fingers tensing into the approximation of claws with his weight upon his   back foot and his forefoot extended in a deep crouch. 

*R1T7:* Griss, what do you do?

----------


## jss1701

His hands lighting up like miniature suns, Griss sends vortices of light at two of the undead.
*Spoiler: Attack*
Show

 Banelight Vortices, +5 to hit, separate attack rolls, 4d6 Light  damage to undead.
   attack1 [roll]1d20+5[/roll] damage [roll]4d6[/roll]
attack1 [roll]1d20+5[/roll] damage [roll]4d6[/roll]
I don't think it will work with this, but use Veiled Moon:Dimensional Strike if it does. (RAW: flatfooted)
If it matters, work from east to west on targets.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* His hands lighting up like miniature suns, Griss  sends vortices of light at two of the undead, but having to shoot past  the big nagaji, they both miss.

*R1T5:* Darkhelm gets into a crouch on the log, but otherwise performs no visible action.

*R1T4:* Minh, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

*"Wait, they're- gyaah!"*

Minh hisses in pain at the awkward but surprisingly painful smash to his leg, switching his lead foot to avoid presenting the injured side as a target.

_Who attacks the shin? This is why I hate fighting undead- no subtlety or strategy to it, they just lunge forward with no sense of self-preservation until you hack them to bits or they manage the same._

Widening the gap between his hands in the grip he has on the blade, Minh makes a smooth, powerful, almost exaggeratedly textbook overhead chop with a fierce yell- more the kind of thing from a test-cutting demonstration than a fencing technique.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action: use Primal Wrath strike, Power Attack for -1 to hit/+3 damage, Attack: (1d20+8)[*27*] Damage: (1d8+16)[*20*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* *"Wait, they're- gyaah!"*Minh hisses in pain at the awkward but surprisingly painful smash to his  leg, switching his lead foot to avoid presenting the injured side as a  target.

_Who attacks the shin? This is why I hate  fighting undead- no subtlety or strategy to it, they just lunge forward  with no sense of self-preservation until you hack them to bits or they  manage the same._

Widening the gap between his hands in the grip he has on the blade, Minh  makes a smooth, powerful, almost exaggeratedly textbook overhead chop  with a fierce yell- more the kind of thing from a test-cutting  demonstration than a fencing technique. Minh realizes quickly that a  mindless undead or a savvy, martial-trained nagaji are no different when  it comes to real battle and not fencing or sparring in a dojo. Namely,  that you can't be assured for your target area, and you go for what you  can. Minh's strike has to adjust for the low ceiling as the zombie's  main body ducks back. Minh's strikes continues down to what did not  dodge backwards, though - the zombie's foot. Minh strikes the foot  incredibly hard. Stranger still, that seems to be the killing blow, for  the sword cleaves through its shin bone and through the ankle and  shatters the metatarsals ... and the zombie's body from that point and  moving upwards is a strange type of internal combustion that destroys,  blackens, and turns to ash the frightful undead.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T25:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Zombie in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina circles behind the combatants, seeing that she is not needed to dispatch the undead as much as she is to keep her compatriots upright and touches the Minh on his shoulder, *"Merciful Dawnflower, heal this supplicant."*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

MA: move 20' directly behind Minh.
SA: Cure Light Wounds - (1d8+3)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* Drina circles behind the combatants, seeing that she is not needed to  dispatch the undead as much as she is to keep her compatriots upright  and touches the Minh on his shoulder, *"Merciful Dawnflower, heal this supplicant."* 

The healing that flows into Minh is incredible, fully knitting Minh's wound!

*R2T20:* Amanu, what do you do?

Zombie on deck, Isolde in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu sighs, *"You all make it difficult to fight getting in the way."* He intones more prayers and gestures letting another ray of light from his hand towards the zombie.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Free] Speak
[Standard] Cast Disrupt Undead *Ranged Touch Attack:* (1d20+8)[*15*] for (1d6)[*3*] *damage to undead only*. Point Blank shot: +1 hit and damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Amanu sighs, *"You all make it difficult to fight getting in the way."*  He intones more prayers and gestures letting another ray of light from  his hand towards the zombie, but all the people in the way fouls his  shot.

*R2T18:* The remaining doomed lady-in-waiting swings at Minh, smashing his left hand as he holds the sword for *8*.

*R2T13:* Isolde, what do you do? Do you change Karina's orders?

Karina on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## doko239

*"Karina! Watch the area, tell me if any more appear!"

*Positioning herself behind the others, Isolde aims another blast at the remaining zombie.

*Spoiler: Crunchy*
Show

*Move action:* Move 2 squares south and three squares east

*Standard Action:* *Cold Blast - Ranged Touch Attack* (1d20+6)[*10*] for (2d6+2)[*8*] *cold damage*

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* *"Karina! Watch the area, tell me if any more appear!"

*Positioning herself behind the others, Isolde aims another blast at the remaining zombie, completely missing.

*R2T9:* Karina continues flying around, keeping watch.

*R2T8:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Griss on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## jss1701

Griss' hands glow once more as he takes a step (East) to get a better shot, and releases a vortex of light at the remaining undead.
*Spoiler: Attack*
Show

<roll>1d20+5</roll>(touch) for <roll>2d6</roll>

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei can see that the crowded choke point at the exit to the cart is more than a little blocked.  Times like this call for a little improvisation.  Even as Griss moves to the side to unleash destruction Tenzei finds that he is faster.  Squeezing past Drina and hopefully past the scrabbling claws of the zombie Tenzei clambers _on top of the cart_.  If he's able to make it up the side then turning around to make eye contact with Minh.  He stands ready, waiting for Minh to make their move.  If he's not, well then he clambers into the cart instead and thrusts a clawed fist straight into the creatures midsection instead.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Tenzei will use a _Move Action_ through her space towards the cart and make an accelerated climb check to try and get on top of it, this will take me through the threatened area of the zombie, I would attempt an acrobatics check to not provoke, but I want to make absolutely sure I have enough movement available to get on top of the cart.  If I am able to make it up top than Tenzei will ready an action to use Aid Another on Minh's next attack by trying to break apart the roof of the cart to provide more easy access for his greatsword at just the right time in order to be surprising.

If I don't make it than just a regular attack.

----------


## Denomar

This post for the purpose of making rolls.
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Accelerated Climb Check at -2.  (1d20+5)[*17*]

Hypothetical Attack vs Zombie.  (1d20+7)[*20*]
Hypothetical Critical Confirmation roll vs Zombie (1d20+7)[*18*]

Hypothetical Damage vs Zombie on HIT (1d6+5)[*11*] Bludgeoning Damage
Hypothetical Damage Vs Zombie on CRIT (2d6+10)[*15*] Bludgeoning Damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Tenzei can see that the crowded choke point at the exit to the cart is  more than a little blocked.  Times like this call for a little  improvisation.  Even as Griss moves to the side to unleash destruction  Tenzei finds that he is faster.  Squeezing past Drina and past the scrabbling claws of the zombie, Tenzei clambers _on top of the cart_. He turns around to make eye  contact with Minh.*Spoiler: Crunch Explained*
Show

it was a MA just to cross  the intervening distance through Drina, and then a separate MA to climb.  Your turn is over.

*R2T7:* Griss' hands glow once more as he takes a step (East) to get a better  shot, and releases a vortex of light at the remaining undead, missing.

*R2T5:*  Darkhelm balances while moving along the log, and then turns with her  right hand up. Though she doesn't possess eyes, one of the colorful  markings near where her left eye would be glow orange and a dark ray  shoots forth from her hand. Even with all of the bodies in the way in  tight combat, she seems to have as much of a sense for that as Amanu  does and the ray hits the zombie in the abdomen, and parts of that  corpse turns to dust and sloughs off in hundreds of little flakes (*10 damage*).

*R2T4:* Minh, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*




> Amanu sighs, *"You all make it difficult to fight getting in the way."*


Minh snarls- more in pain from the broken finger then irritation at Amanu, but there's a little of it in there.

*"Being between you and it is the plan. But if you insist..."*

The injury has made a classical two-handed grip untenable, and Minh shifts his hold on the sword from a two-handed one to a one-handed improvisation with his injured limb supporting and strengthening the good one with the heel of his palm on the base of the other's wrist- opting to disorient the thing and keep it focused on him by bashing it in the face with the flat of the blade. Getting proper edge alignment in the middle of switching grips would be tricky anyway.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action: use Angering Smash strike, Expertise for -1 to hit/+1 AC, fighting defensively for -4 to hit/+2 AC. AC 20. This involves making my Armament Shield pseudo-shield bash rather than attacking for slashing damage, for (1d20+3)[*22*] and (1d3+5)[*7*] bludgeoning.

If and only if I hit, successfully giving the zombie a -4 penalty to attack anyone but me, I then take a 5' step away to avoid giving our ranged attackers Precise Shot woes.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Minh snarls- more in pain from the broken finger then irritation at Amanu, but there's a little of it in there. *"Being between you and it is the plan. But if you insist..."*

The injury has made a classical two-handed grip untenable, and Minh  shifts his hold on the sword from a two-handed one to a one-handed  improvisation with his injured limb supporting and strengthening the  good one with the heel of his palm on the base of the other's wrist,  opting to disorient the thing and keep it focused on him by bashing it  in the face with the flat of the blade. Getting proper edge alignment in  the middle of switching grips would be tricky anyway. 

All of  that fanciness, however, turns out to be unnecessary, as it ends up  being a brilliant critical stroke that destroys the zombie, turning it  to ash.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## jss1701

While the injured get healed, Griss will search the (now unoccupied) coach.

*Spoiler: perception*
Show

(1d20+9)[*22*]

----------


## Kvard51

*"Minh, let me look at that hand you are favoring,"* Drina says, reaching for it.  *"Let me heal it so you can use it."*

*Spoiler: Healing*
Show

SA: CLW on Minh, if he allows it.  (1d8+3)[*11*]

----------


## Ostoril

*"Well done."* Amanu states as he looks around to make sure no other bodies are moving, the invocations resting on his lips to put them to rest.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Ready action to cast disrupt undead on anything that looks like it might be undead, severe wounds or strange movements.

----------


## lostsole31

Drina's magic fully heals Minh.

Meanwhile, Griss (and the rest of the party) find a small jewelry box under the seat that the bandits must have missed. It is not a locked box. Inside are the following:
A noble's signet ringA pair of earringsA set of pearl-inlaid braceletsAssorted gold and silver necklacesOne sapphire pendant

There is nothing else of interest in the wagon.

What now?

----------


## jss1701

*"Hopefully, nothing so exciting in the other coach."* Griss says, as he heads that way, presuming that the others will join him.

Upon reaching it, he will look for signs of life, or un-life as the case may be.

----------


## lostsole31

This second carriage is completely wrecked. Bandits already looted this overturned carriage. Two of Lady Argenteas handmaidens lie dead inside. The broken chests and boxes strewn across the ground contain the handmaidens spare clothing, including three courtiers outfits that look expensive. The party finds nothing else of interest here.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei raises his hands and casts the Most Powerful Spell in his repertoire; Double Thumbs Up!

"*That was very well done.  I have found the trail of those who left this place, if they were as monstrous as those within the carriage we must hurry.*"

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

The nagaji breathes deeply, clenching his newly-healed hand to test the grip and nodding approvingly at Drina when he finds it sound. As the others leap right into investigating again, he takes a moment to calm down by meticulously, meditatively cleaning his blade of the zombie's...fluids...before sheathing it again. It's good practice in general, and doubly so with a borrowed blade.




> "*That was very well done.  I have found the trail of those who left this place, if they were as monstrous as those within the carriage we must hurry.*"


*"Excellent. Well-done on your part."*

He picks up his spear from where it's resting on the side of the carriage and swiftly follows.

*"Something bothers me. Do fey usually make- ah, jikininki, what did you call them- 'zombies'? Do they just happen? I was expecting cold magic, not...that."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

The time spent meticulously cleaning my blade is my maneuver re-readying period.

----------


## lostsole31

The group heads out, following the easily-marked trail. It doesn't take long from where it goes from patches of frost to where the weather proves much worse, with temperatures below freezing and falling snow. The snow reduces visibility significantly. A full 6" of snow cover the ground, reducing overland travel by half.

As it enters the full expanse of the Border Wood, the trail passes through a small clearing among the taller trees before continuing uphill and out of sight. A large chest lies half-buried in the snow, apparently dropped or discarded by those who hastily passed this way.

----------


## jss1701

*"Stay back while I check it out"* says Griss.  He then carefully approaches the chest, sweeping snow away from it to get a better view, and checks it for traps.

*Spoiler: post check*
Show

If a trap is detected, attempt to disable it.
If no trap detected, or trap disabled, open the chest.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei drops his bag and stops reaching in to pull out the extra pieces of his winter clothing and beginning to don it.  This didn't seem like typical weather and while he may not be as bothered as most by the sub zero temperatures he still layered on what he could.

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei gets dressed into his cold weather clothing?

Does anyone else take this time to do a wardrobe change?

Meanwhile, Griss does indeed find that this oh-too-obvious duck decoy is trapped, finding some line around the bottom of it tied to the chest and going under the snow in two different directions. He tries to do a bypass tie-around to maintain tension on the opposing points of the "rope sphincter" so that the chest could be removed without having to cut the tension on the line to the trap. Unfortunately, Griss didn't realize how cold he was as his fingers shake and trip the trap.

The good news is that Griss made sure to be well ahead and ward the others back 30'. The bad is that a spiked log trap rockets out to hit the catfolk, the brunt of if in the left shoulder for *7*.

But, the trap is sprung and is no longer a danger to anyone else.

Griss opens the chest, finding that it is empty.

----------


## jss1701

*"Ow!"*  Griss looks into the chest, seeing it empty. *"A trap on an empty chest?  Either someone is expecting to be followed, or ..."*
Griss will search it more thoroughly.

----------


## lostsole31

Griss will find that there IS treasure, just not in the chest. On the other hand, it isn't something easily portable, either, as it appears to be the majority of weapons and armor that were stripped from Lady Argentea's guards, including:
(5) sets of leather armor(3) sets of studded leather armor(1) masterwork chain shirt(1) light wooden shields(7) longswords(2) spears(3) light crossbows(15) bolts, total 

_<"If it is okay,">_ comes Darkhelm's tepe to the party, _<"I don't have a problem returning something because of the markings of property, but for now I would like to borrow one of the shields for protection?">_

What does the party do?

----------


## jss1701

*"I wouldn't mind putting some of those crossbow bolts in my pack, and I rather think the previous owners of this equipment would approve of us using it to avenge them, but I think it would be well to return what we can't use to town.  Perhaps the wagon back there is still usable, to make the trip easier?"*  Griss reaches for the crossbow bolts.

*Spoiler*
Show

Griss will take 10, adding them to the 10 already stowed with his crossbow.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks around, *"While it would be nice to return the property of the dead, preventing more damage should be our priority. Let us mark this spot and worry about it's return later."* 
Turning to Darkhelm he nods. *"I see no reason to not use whatever you need."*
He turns to Griss. *"How is that injury? Can you continue? Nature has granted me the gift to heal an injury once a day."*

----------


## jss1701

Griss shrugs. *"I can keep up, but another couple of hit like that'll be enough to put me out of action."*

----------


## lostsole31

Does anyone else want to take anything?

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*




> *"Ow!"*  Griss looks into the chest, seeing it empty. *"A trap on an empty chest?  Either someone is expecting to be followed, or ..."*


The big snakeman makes a thoughtful noise.

*"Twice, maybe. One swinging log and one carriageful of zombies."*

He spends a bit of time sorting through the goods that have been found, neatly stacking what he sees into sorted piles. He pauses to admire the workmanship of a keen, narrow dagger- then blinks, takes another look at what he's assembled, and narrows his eyes.

*"...why did they attack the carriage, I wonder? It can't have been for money: what they've left here could buy quite a lot. Even if they were small, just this knife would be an easy prize to carry- and even if they had no eye at all for its workmanship, you'd have to be very dull to miss that there's a silver decoration pattern-welded into the hilt that would fetch half a gold or so for the metal alone.

That leaves...what? Politics?"*

Shaking his head in puzzlement as he hooks the knife onto his belt, he turns to go.

*"...I will return it if there's someone to return it to, or use it to pay for their burial if there isn't. But I've too much respect for good craftsmanship to leave an artwork like this rusting in an open field, and unlike the rest of it, it's light enough that it won't slow us down."*

----------


## Denomar

The change would appear miraculous.  As Griss examines his shoulder a sheen of light covers the wound.  The light solidifies into golden scales that fade into new flesh.  There's still a bit of a bruise around the former injury but it feels significantly better.

Tenzei on the other hand suppresses a shudder as bright pain engulfs his shoulder.  No blood seeps into his clothes but the wind is almost knocked from him as the spiritual echo of the log trap smashes into him.  Saying nothing Tenzei finishes putting on the last of his winter gear.  He now looks less like a monk and more like a guy in a parka.

"*I have no need for any of these things.  Perhaps if...*" he winces, lets out a slow breath.  "*If we find something edible than we should take it.*"

----------


## doko239

Isolde will tell Karina to keep watch for any sign of movement nearby, in case the fight with the Zombies attracted any attention. She then walks up to the zombie corpses and begins to closely examine them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Detect Magic/Spellcraft to see if I can tell whether the zombies were created by a spell or by a supernatural effect, and what kind.





> *Minh*
> The big snakeman makes a thoughtful noise.
> 
> *"Twice, maybe. One swinging log and one carriageful of zombies."
> 
> **"...why did they attack the carriage, I wonder? It can't have been for money: what they've left here could buy quite a lot. Even if they were small, just this knife would be an easy prize to carry- and even if they had no eye at all for its workmanship, you'd have to be very dull to miss that there's a silver decoration pattern-welded into the hilt that would fetch half a gold or so for the metal alone.*


Preoccupied as she is with inspecting the corpses, Isolde replies in an almost absent-minded tone, without her usual vitriol.

*"They were locked in the carriage after the attack, presumably by the bandits themselves. I can think of no reason to raise these corpses only to lock them up, except as a deliberate trap, laid for whoever came looking for the Baroness. As for the reasons for the attack, you may get the chance to ask them yourself; Whoever did this might still be nearby, waiting to ambush us further. We should not stay here for long." 

*Standing and turning away from the carriage, Isolde looks over the group before asking  *"Who among you is capable of following tracks? See if you can find the bandits' trail."*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei can feel the sincerity and gravitas of the situation and promptly ruins it.

"*I once tracked a bird to its nest.  It was in the tree directly above where the chick fell.*"

----------


## lostsole31

It isn't too much farther when the snow becomes increasingly deep in  this part of the forest, where a windswept gully carves a path through a  tree-covered ridge. A soft cascade of snow falls from an overhead  branch, hissing softly as it strikes the ground.

The heavy snowdrift is incredibly difficult to slog through [costing 4 squares of movement/ square].

*Surprise Round ...

S17:* The bank of snow suddenly explodes as a large reptile leaps out, as  white as a blizzard and at least six feet in length. It has a dragons  head filled with sharp teeth, and two arms ending in grasping claws. A  cloud of greenish vapor wafts from its gaping maw. It snaps at Darkhelm.

*S16:*  Griss, you didn't see it when you passed by - practically right over it  - but you were feeling uneasy and spin around to see the thing. What do  you do?*Spoiler: Griss*
Show

You would not be walking with sword in hand,  because you would want to contact metal as little as possible. Also,  this is a surprise round, so you get a MA or a SA, but not both and not  an FRA or a FAA.

----------


## jss1701

Seeing the creature attacking his comrade, Griss opens up with his Banelight Vortices.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*15*] vs touch, for (2d8+1)[*9*] plus (2d6)[*8*] and fort save (14) or sickened for (1d4+1)[*5*] rounds if sneak attack applies.

*Spoiler*
Show

Still learning to use Griss effectively, but I think I did it all right this time.

----------


## lostsole31

*S16:* Seeing the creature attacking his comrade, Griss  opens up with his Banelight Vortices. But in doing so, he opens himself  up to counterattack as the white snake-lizard-dragon bites at him, but  doesn't penetrate his armor. Light shoots at the thing and hits it for *9 light*. 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T31:* Amanu, your weapon is slung as the metal components would begin to freeze your hands if you were not careful. What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu curses at the ambush. He unslings his rifle and levels his aim at the creature hoping to hit something more vulnerable. He pulls the trigger while trying to recall anything he might have learned of such a creature.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Move] Draw weapon
[Standard] Risky Strike Musket Shot. (1d20+8)[*16*] vs touch. Coordinated shot for +1 if ally threatens or +2 if ally flanks. +1 point blank shot. For (1d12+2)[*14*] bludgeoning. +1 Point blank shot.
[Free] assess the creature?

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T31:* Amanu curses at the ambush. He unslings his rifle and levels his aim at  the creature hoping to hit something more vulnerable. He pulls the  trigger while trying to recall anything he might have learned of such a  creature. His musket ball hits true and solidly at the creature, tearing through its scales to do *15*.

*R1T27:* Isolde,  what do you do? Karina is flying recon, but do you have her do anything  else? The snow is very difficult to move in [costing 4 squares of  movement per square actually moved].

----------


## doko239

Isolde appears momentarily startled, before backing away while levelling a bone-chilling stare at the lizard-thing.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

*Free Action: Knowledge check* to try and determine what this thing is. Priority information is: Immunities and resistances, special attacks, worst saving throw, then anything else.

*Speech:* Isolde will share any information she recalls about this creature.

*Standard Action: Evil Eye (su)*, DC 15 Will, -2 to attack rolls for 8 rounds, successful save reduces to 1 round.

*Move Action:* Move 3 squares East (Frostfoot hex reduces the movement penalty from the heavy snow to 1/2) and hope the penalty to hit from Evil Eye is enough to avoid the AOO.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Isolde appears momentarily startled, before backing away while levelling a bone-chilling stare at the lizard-thing. *"It's an artic tatzlwyrm - a northern ambush predator. It's not from around here at all!"* she calls out to her confederates as she surprisingly deftly moves over the snow to get away from the thing.

*R1T17:*  The arctic tatzlwyrm turns on Griss and bites at him, but Griss holds  up his pommel so it bashes its jaw on the catfolk's hilt for *1 CON*.

*R1T16:* Griss, what do you do?

----------


## jss1701

Taking a deep breath, Griss will stand his ground and send another vortex of light at the creature.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*12*] for (2d8+1)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Taking a deep breath, Griss will stand his  ground and send another vortex of light at the creature. It counters  first, but Griss' *Perihelion Pauldrons* stop its bite as his banelight  just manages to clip the tatzlwyrm for *12 + disabled*. 

*R1T14:* Minh, what do you do?

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*



> *"It's an artic tatzlwyrm - a northern ambush predator. It's not from around here at all!"*


_What? The weather was preposterous enough. That's-_

-the creature snaps and snarls-

_-something to think about in just a moment-_

Recovering from the dual shocks of being ambushed and finding out that the identity of the creature doing the ambushing made this whole weird mess somehow _more_ complicated, Minh makes what he can of his awful footing by taking a deep stance, then just outright _leaping_ into an extended lunge, a jump carrying him over the knee-deep snow just far enough for the length of his weapon and his formidable wingspan to do the rest.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to get the five feet southeast I need to put the beast into reach, standard action to take a stab at it with the spear. (1d20+8)[*11*], (1d8+7)[*12*] piecing. If it matters, I'm adopting Poisoner's Stance as a swift, using Iron Fang for another (2d6)[*5*], and forcing a Fort save DC 18 vs. taking another 3 damage and being fatigued, but I strongly suspect it doesn't in that the beast is injured enough to simply drop if that's a hit.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* _What? The weather was preposterous enough. That's-_ -the creature snaps and snarls- _-something to think about in just a moment._

Recovering from the dual shocks of being ambushed and finding out that  the identity of the creature doing the ambushing made this whole weird  mess somehow _more_ complicated, Minh makes what he can of his awful footing by taking a deep stance, then just outright _leaping_  into an extended lunge, a jump carrying him over the knee-deep snow  just far enough for the length of his weapon and his formidable wingspan  to do the rest, adopting a terrible stance as he does ... and his weapon glides over the scales of the creature, not into.

*R1T13:* Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei won't take the time to mince words, he dives through the snow in a low and erratic sweeping move that brings him behind the scaled thing.  Trying to ignore just how much the creature looks like a dragon he brings what claws he himself  has to bear upon the opponent in a twisting hook.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Swift Action: Initiate Dragon Style.
Move Action: Acrobatics Check (1d20+8)[*25*] to move ten feet east to be behind the creature in an attempt to not provoke an attack of opportunity.
Standard Action: Unarmed Strike (1d20+7)[*9*] to hit
(1d6+4)[*9*] Hypothetical damage
(1d20+7)[*25*] to confirm Hypothetical critical hit
(1d6+4)[*5*] Hypothetical additional critical damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Tenzei won't take the time to mince words, he  dives through the snow in a  low and erratic sweeping move that brings him behind the scaled thing.  His acrobatics are beautiful, but far more tiring than expected, and he  doesn't have the time to make an attack.

*R1T12:*  It has been frustrating for Griss to be positioned for a flank, but to  be unable to actually be flanking .... because Darkhelm doesn't carry  any apparent weapons. This changes temporarily as a bolt of lightning  comes out of the sky to strike at Darkhelm's now upraised right arm. The  lightning plays along her arm and she holds an end of it while whipping  out the rest at the dragon, striking sure and true and killing it  instantly. Darkhelm releases the electricity harmlessly.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu reloads his musket and slings it back over his shoulder. *"Perhaps we should proceed more carefully if such foreign creatures are lying in wait."*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm's faceless, dark egg-shaped orb turns to Amanu, though all can "hear" her thoughts: _<"The snow is too thick to waste time trying to be silent on it, and a woman's life is at stake.">_

She then continues following the tracks west at speed. Which, given the drifts of snow, makes for terrible speed.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shakes his head as he follows. *"Carefully and slowly are not the same thing."* He rubs his hands together and tucks them under his armpits. *"I don't suppose any of you would have any spare gloves or cloth so that we might keep our weapons at the ready? I was not planning on a winter holiday so soon."*

----------


## Denomar

Silently Tenzei strips his gloves and proffers them to Amanu. Then with a wordless smile he sets off into the snow after Darkhelm.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

The big nagaji forges ahead, deliberately making his way to the head of the group so that its smaller members can walk in the large footsteps and trail he makes in the thick snow. It's tiring, but in these conditions he'd have to be making much of that effort anyway, and he can bear the effort better than most.

*"A ch-"*

Minh chuckles to himself. The blanket of snow carpeting everything is muffling sound, including that of his voice. He should have expected it, really, but the suddenness of the change is understandably confusing his expectations. He tries again, slightly louder:

*"A change in the weather like this...magic I know of can do that. There was a tradition in Zom Kullan, some bargain of the royal family with the high priestess of a moon goddess: once a year in autumn, the night is calm, warm, and perfectly clear, perfect for a quiet drinking party while viewing the moon in the night sky. 

And one year, there was a minor scandal, because there was a storm- and it turned out they'd stiffed the priestess. So, spendy enough that even royalty thinks twice about shelling out for it, and Nagajor was not small or poor. I saw something similar on two occasions, this time for one-time events, and each time it was spoken of as a serious undertaking and a significant expense for the First Mother's Court.

...what I'm getting at here: I knew we were heading into something well above our weight class. That if we ended up in a direct confrontation with whoever was ultimately doing this, the best we could hope for was to politely ask them to stop. But every other instance of weather magic I've ever seen or heard of? It stopped at the weather. It didn't involve creatures from halfway around the world surprising everybody by popping up. They'd have had to put it in a cage and ship it halfway 'round the world or just Teleport it an enormous distance, either way a formidable prospect. For one snow-dragon.

Either that thing was summoned, somehow, and placed directly in our path...for some reason...or running into it was an accident because there are enough of them around that it was likely, somehow, or...what, exactly?"*

His tone is skeptical, confused.

*"That seems bizarre even by the rather formidable standards of how strange you should expect it to get when there's powerful magicians involved."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party continues to travel, mulling over whatever dire omen Minh's words might mean.

After awhile, the party sees feathered bundles and strange fetishes hanging from the lowest branches of the trees in this part of the forest, swaying and shifting in the wind. All are stuck through with small pins holding pieces of leather bound around them.

----------


## jss1701

Griss will cautiously approach one, and being careful not to actually touch it, in respect for those who made it, examine it as well as he can.

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*

Minh winces and considers making a brief detour along the edges of the forest to see if he can't scout out some path in that _isn't_ covered in the odd things. But the weather makes even a quarter of a mile a significant delay and an incredible pain, and in any case they'd lose the trail they were following.

*"...I suppose it would be too much to ask for all that not to be some kind of magical embuggerance,"* he remarks dryly.

*"Can any of you disarm it, or at least give us an idea of what we're in for?"*

----------


## Kvard51

*"I can, at least, tell if they are magical.  Give me a moment."*

Drina begins making intricate designs with her hands while intoning a series of words over and over.  She finishes by passing her hands over eyes, then begins studying the bundles intently.

*Spoiler: Detect Magic*
Show

SA: Cast Detect Magic and study the bundles for up to 3 minutes.  Any aura she identifies she will study in an attempt to discern what school of magic she is dealing with, up to the entire duration.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei stays back to see how the group works together.

The sooner he can figure out the group dynamics then the easier his new enslavement would be after all.  Everything in its proper place.

----------


## lostsole31

The strange little knickknacks possess no magical aura.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks at the strange bundles and tries to recall if he has heard of similar things in his travels.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Attempt to make a knowledge check about what the bundles are.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S20:* Amanu gets hit in the leg by something for *1* and it is very cold (no extra effect).
*S17:* Something small bounces off of Griss' armor.
*S14:* Something hits Drina's left hand for *1 NL + staggered* (from the numbing cold). 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Amanu, what do you do? You will have to spend a MA to make a Perception check if you want to find the sniper(s).

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu curses as he readies his musket and scans his surroundings for his assailant.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Move] Make a perception check to search for opponents.
[Standard] Draw Musket.
*If enemies spotted:*
[Free] Point out enemies location and attempt to identify them (If I still have an assessment)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Amanu curses as he readies his musket and scans  his surroundings for his assailant. He sees all three of them in the  trees. In fact, it just so happens that of all the party, he is  relatively equidistant to all of them. As he looks around, he sees what  they are, and given what he knows about the base creatures, and that all  of these have a sort of blue cast to them, he blurts out, while  pointing. *"In the  trees! Three of them. They're sprites, but these are different, let's  call them 'winter-touched' for lack of a better term. They are very,  very tiny, and can fly faster than Isolde's crow. They're normally  luminous, but they are suppressing their glow right now."*

*R1T23:* There are now _two_  Darkhelms standing side-by-side. Everyone feels ... something ... from  Darkhelm, but you don't know what. Meanwhile, black clouds are forming a  mere 70' overhead. They are dark, making everything else in the area a  bit darker, and rumble ominously. Winds whip around, kicking the snow up  a little.

**CRA-ACK!** goes a bolt of lightning coming down from  the sky as it hits a branch on a tree to the east of the party, once  which Amanu sees was occupied by a winter-touched sprite. the little buy  ducks just enough to only take *3 electricity*.

*R1T21:* Minh, you realize that you no longer feel the bite of the cold as you did before. Two of the sprites pointed out by Amanu are _obvious_  now that he pointed them out, and you would need a MA to make a  Perception check (w/ a bonus thanks to Amanu, which I roll) to find the  third if you cared. The closest one you see to you is 10' up in the  trees, about 25' from you. Note that it takes 2 squares (no longer 4 as  before ... heavy snow cover, but you aren't in the drifts as you were  before) to move one square in the snow at this time. Also, anywhere  within the gray circled areas are dim light, not normal/bright light.  What do you do?

----------


## Toptomcat

*Minh*
*Of course. Not a magical threat- a mundane distraction to draw attention from beings similarly sized to the little bundles.*

Minh's hands blur into a fluid repetition of the pressure-point kata he displayed earlier- his long practice showing in how he compresses the motion into an instant before launching himself forward, powering his way through the snowdrifts towards the incongruously tiny threat. They've chosen their battlefield well, and he judges there to be little point trying to get close enough to attack with a spear: adjusting his grip to free up his dominant hand, he reaches into the opposite arm's sleeve and retrieves a dart to fling at the sprite above him- the motion smooth and powerful, swiftly snapping at the waist and shoulder to propel the weapon, but the cold is numbing and this is not his forte...

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Enter Poisoner's Stance as a swift action. Unready spear, keeping it held in off hand (losing Armament Shield AC bonus and ability to threaten in non-reach squares with a pseudo-shield bash.) Single move two squares south and one east: BAB +1 permits also drawing a weapon with that movement. Draw wushu dart and throw at Shor with Iron Fang strike. Range increment 10' and I'm 25' away by my reckoning, so -4 range penalty. Attack (1d20+0)[*13*], damage (1d3+5)[*8*] + (2d6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *Of course. Not a magical threat- a mundane distraction to draw attention from beings similarly sized to the little bundles*, Minh thinks to himself. His hands blur into a fluid repetition of the pressure-point kata he  displayed earlier- his long practice showing in how he compresses the  motion into an instant before launching himself forward, powering his  way through the snowdrifts towards the incongruously tiny threat.  They've chosen their battlefield well, and he judges there to be little  point trying to get close enough to attack with a spear: adjusting his  grip to free up his dominant hand, he reaches into the opposite arm's  sleeve and retrieves a dart to fling at the sprite above him- the motion  smooth and powerful, swiftly snapping at the waist and shoulder to  propel the weapon, but the cold is numbing and this is not his forte as his dart goes sailing past.

*R1T20:*  The little sprite that just had a dart thrown at it now is fully  revealed as it brazenly shoots at Minh, hitting him in the head with a  tiny arrow for *1*.

*R1T19:* Drina,  you are staggered from the numbing cold of that tiny arrow (so only a  MA or a SA, not both nor a FRA/FAA). What do you do? It costs 2 squares  to move in this snow.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina performs an incantation and motions towards the fey creature.  A silver bolt of force flies from her index finger and unerringly strike both sprites.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

SA: Cast Magic Missile with one missile targeting each dark sprite for Pym:(1d4+1)[*4*] & Shor:(1d4+1)[*5*] force damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Drina performs an incantation and motions towards the fey creature.  A  silver bolt of force flies from her index finger and unerringly strike  both sprites. The one to the east gets struck for *4 force*, and the one to the south gets hit for *5 force*. 

*R1T18:* Griss, what do you do? The snow is difficult terrain (2 squares to move).

----------


## jss1701

Griss takes a few steps toward the imps, "*Is that all ya got?*"
He then releases a vortex of light at each of them.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift: transfer 1 pt of essence from Aura of the Adaptable to the Star Metal Bracers, bumping his cold resistence to 8.
Attack: (1d20+5)[*11*] for (2d8)[*10*]
(1d20+5)[*25*] for (2d8)[*8*]

----------


## jss1701

*Spoiler*
Show


Severity (1d20)[*5*]
extra damage (2d6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Griss takes a few steps toward the imps, shouting "*Is that all ya got?*"as  he then releases a vortex of light at each of them. The first one  misses the one to the east. But the second one gets hit with a soft crit  for *16 light*! The little sprite gets blown off the branch and falls below to the snow for *1 (lethal) + 4 NL*.

*R1T17:* The sprite to the east takes a shot at the darker (and newer) of the Darkhelms, missing.

*R1T16:* Karina sends a long a sense of emptathic concern to Isolde, and then closes right to her position.

*R1T14:* The third assailant that was unseen was able to reposition behind the party, and lets loose with a magical riot of light!

Isolde, roll a Will save!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* The third assailant that was unseen was able to  reposition behind the party, and lets loose with a magical riot of  light! Nothing appears to happen, however, and those caught in the  effect (Isolde, her crow Karina, and Darkhelm II) seem annoyed.

*R1T10:* Tenzei, what do you do? The snow is difficult terrain.

Isolde on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Huffing and puffing like an overly taxed farm animal Tenzei waddles through the snow to at least be in range of assisting his companions.  Wishing perhaps that he possessed snow shoes like the indigenous people had once worn whom he had seen on the long trek across the Aganpei.  Keeping to the traditional forms whilst in hip deep snow was slow going, that's for sure.

"*Warm my heart Qi Zhong!*" Tenzei's prayer flows into words that are more akin to growls and the sounds of ancient echoing bells.  Tenzei's throat glows from within, a merry red.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Swift Action: Activate Dragon Style
Move Action: One square to North East (10 ft of movement), three squares North (30 ft of movement)  This move should place Tenzei in the square to the northwest of Drina.
Standard Action: Cast Firebelly

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Huffing and puffing like an overly taxed farm animal Tenzei waddles  through the snow to at least be in range of assisting his companions.   Wishing perhaps that he possessed snow shoes like the indigenous people  had once worn whom he had seen on the long trek across the Aganpei.   Keeping to the traditional forms whilst in hip deep snow was slow going,  that's for sure.

"*Warm my heart, Qi Zhong!*" Tenzei's  prayer flows into words that are more akin to growls and the sounds of  ancient echoing bells.  Tenzei's throat glows from within, a merry red. 

*R1T9:*  Isolde moves through the snow more deftly than anyone else. Back with  arcane power, she looks to the sprite up in the tree and shouts, *"Fall!"*

She turns around, *"Karina,  kill the one that tried to ensorcel us. Everyone else, concentrate fire  on the rear one before attacking the one in the tree, for my magicks  are irresistible."*

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm(s) on deck, Minh in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu levels his musket with the creature next to Darkhelm, with no one in his line of fire he lets off a shot and quickly reloads.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Standard] Risky Strike Musket Shot. (1d20+8)[*23*] vs touch. Coordinated shot  for +1 if ally threatens or +2 if ally flanks. +1 point blank shot. For (1d12+2)[*10*] bludgeoning. +1 Point blank shot.
[Move] Fast Musket Deed and Rapid Reload to reload as a move action.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Amanu levels his musket with the creature next to Darkhelm, with no one  in his line of fire he lets off a shot that hits the sprite for *9 mod* before quickly reloading. Amanu notices he doesn't quite feel the bite of the wintry cold anymore.

*R2T23:*  Darkhelm moves around the north side of the sprite Amanu hit, conjures a  lash of lightning, which is dodged by the fey. It is less successful at  dodging the stray bolt of lightning that hits it for *6 electricity*. False Darkhelm doesn't do anything.

*R2T21:* Minh, you are in _poisoner's stance_.  You no longer feel the bite of winter for some reason. The areas in the  gray circles are in dim light from dark clouds above. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Griss in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Minh strides purposefully through the snow,  focusing on infusing the wushu dart he draws with negative chi before  throwing it at the eastern opponent. His dart strikes the small sprite  in the head *4 mod + staggered + 2 WIS*. That sprite is looking really woozy.

*R2T19:* Drina, you are no longer staggered. You also notice that the cold of the environment doesn't bite so much like it had before.

Griss on deck, Pym in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina chooses to repeat her previous attack, firing force darts from her fingers with one dart for each sprite.

*Spoiler: Magic Missile*
Show

SA: Magic Missile (1d4+1)[*5*] (1d4+1)[*5*] force damage to each sprite.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Drina chooses to repeat her previous attack,  firing force darts from her fingers with one dart for each sprite, each  one getting hit for *5 force*. The one to the east falls out of the tree and into a drift of snow.

*R2T18:* Griss, only one sprite is active - the one to the north. What do you do? Remember it costs 2 sq. of movement per sq. traveled.

Karina on deck, sprite in the hole ...

----------


## jss1701

Once again, Griss lashes out with a vortex of light.

*Spoiler: attack*
Show


(1d20+5)[*20*] hitting the imp for (2d8)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Once again, Griss lashes out with a vortex of light, hitting the imp for *9 light*, knocking the sprite back and onto the ground. It is not moving.

*R2T16:* Karina hops into the next square, pushing the unmoving fey around with its beak.

*R2T10:* Tenzei, all enemies appear to be down. You are in dragon style, and _firebelly_ is providing you with a good spicy sweat. What do you do?

Isolde on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei will give a mighty Thumbs Up!  A victory indeed!

He will enjoy the toasty feeling of firebelly while it lasts.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Tenzei will give a mighty Thumbs Up!  A victory indeed! He will enjoy the toasty feeling of _firebelly_ while it lasts.

*R2T9:* *"Filthy monster,"* says Isolde as she takes out her dagger and stabs the one near her for *1 mod*. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Minh in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu takes a moment to scan the surroundings for any other threats or observers before he lowers his guard.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Make an assessment of the surroundings to look for any other creatures.
If no threats found, lower his musket
If a threat found, point it out and ready his musket in case the creature approaches in an obviously aggressive manner such as teeth or weapons ready to strike.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Amanu takes a moment to scan the surroundings for any other threats or observers before he lowers his guard.

*R3T23:*  Darkhelm stands there, holding out her arms upwards, and the dark  clouds above quickly dissipate. The "false" Darkhelm winks out of  view.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Everyone*
Show

_"There  is no need to kill for killing's sake. That is what they wanted when  they attacked. We should not be sharing  so ignoble a goal."_
She reaches down and shoos away the raven while attempting an untrained heal check to stabilize the sprite near her.*Spoiler: Darkhelm>>>ALCON (Means "All Concerned," i.e., Everyone in Range)*
Show

_"I believe I have succeeded in stabilizing this one."_

*R3T21:* Minh, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Griss in the hole, Tenzei delaying ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Minh just observes the argument. Honestly, it  was nothing to him to take the life of those that attacked him, but he  didn't feel strongly about it either way so he delays.... 

*R3T19:* Drina, what do you do now that you are having that first "moral quandary" in the party?

Griss on deck, Karina in the hole, Minh/ Tenzei delaying ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina considers Amanu's words and finds she agrees with the strange woman.  *"that sounds reasonable, but let us disarm the sprite and bind her, in case she wakes up still intent on causing mischief.  I have twine in my pack, or thread.  Do you prefer searching her or tying her up?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Drina considers Amanu's words and finds she agrees with the strange woman.  *"That  sounds reasonable, but let us disarm the sprite and bind her, in case  she wakes up still intent on causing mischief.  I have twine in my pack,  or thread.  Do you prefer searching her or tying her up?"* 

*R3T18:* Griss, what do you do?

Karina on deck, Isolde in the hole, Minh/Tenzei delaying ...

----------


## jss1701

"*I'll search her while you get your twine out.*"  And Griss proceeds to do just that, cautiously, just in case the sprite wakes up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* "*I'll search her while you get your twine out.*"   And Griss proceeds to do just that, cautiously, just in case the  sprite wakes up, tactically choosing the one that Isolde is murderously  standing over to throw her off her game. It turns out this sprite likely  presents as a "him/he" rather than a "she/her," for whatever that means  in the lands of fey. So, there is a short sword and a shortbow size  appropriately (18 arrows remain), and it wears diaphanous clothing. Its  largest possession is a pouch that is worn like a knapsack, that has  several gold coins in it. 

*Combat Ends ...*

As  you gather everything up, you will find that each of these sprites (two  male, one female) are tough, as all three of them happened to be able  to self-stabilize. Each of them has 14 gold coins, for a total of 42  gold coins among them.

One point of annoyance is that Drina might  have had twine at one point, but she ran out ... and all she has left  are string (which is smaller and lighter) and thread. She has to use all  50' of her string to securely bind all three comatose sprites. 

Now what?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei will do his best to _assess the injuries of the group_.  Should anyone require medical attention than they will certainly take his attention.  This place seems so hostile, and not just the weather either.  There was a menace present upon the air like a cold and calculating predator.  Tenzei looks around to see whether the group has come under attack again and decides that his intuition is in fact wrong and he is merely suffering hallucinations from the biting cold.

"*I was beginning to believe this place does not like me.  I am not sure if these lands are capable of that though.  Do we press on?*"

----------


## lostsole31

_"I feel something in me that I never felt before,"_ comes Darkhelm's telepathy to the group. _"This battle has made me sense things I have never sensed before. I can almost feel the warmth that has protected me all my life flow from me and cover the rest of you, but I'm not quite powerful enough to include Isolde's raven as well."_

If you haven't noticed it by now, all of you realize that what she says is true ... you no longer feel the bite of winter. You "sense" that it is cold, but are not chilled by it.

The winter witch says, *"No matter, because you won't have to worry about that anymore. Oh, it is an impressive feat, no doubt. But your feeble intellects have proven to me that you don't have what it takes to make hard choices. You saved the lives of fey creatures who have made a pact with evil and taken a shard of ice into their hearts because you think the act is more important than the consequence. What now? You saved them. Now what?

"Oh, don't bother answering me, because I do not care to hear your insipid spiritual platitudes. This 'compassion' for life will kill you, but I will not let it kill me as well. Farewell to you all, and enjoy your ignominy."*

If you do not stop her, Isolde will turn around and leave, with Karina following her.

----------


## jss1701

*"Well, *that* happened."* Griss muses.  *"While her knowledge of what we're apparently heading into would be useful, I can't say I would really *want* someone with so little regard for the group watching my back."* 

*"Still, she brings up a good point. What are we gonna do with these little creeps?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu relaxes his musket across his shoulder. *"Those who don't concern themselves with life, or even look down on it make poor allies. While I wouldn't have gone out of my way to save these lives, you put us in no harm saving them. If nothing else they might have valuable knowledge, though dragging them along with us would be rather awkward. I would rather not waste valuable spells right now to wake them. Unless one of you wishes to, I would suggest tying them to a tree and fetching them on our return."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"If you wait a minute, Isolde."* says Minh, *"I will escort you safely back to Heldren. I know you think us a bunch of idiots, but nobody should be out here by themselves."*

He looks to the party. *"Of course, I'm not coming back out here alone. So I will wait for your word in Heldren. Good luck out there, and may the gods watch over you all."*

And with that, Minh and Isolde (and Karina) both leave.

EDIT: Min turns back around, unclasps the scabbard and baldric, and lets drop the Ulfen guard's cold iron longsword.* "It would be unfair of me to hold onto this."*

Who claims Yuln Oerstag's longsword, and intends to use it to kill at least one fey beastie in honor of the Skald man's bravery (and gift)?

----------


## Denomar

With each step Minh takes away from the group.  Tenzei feels as if a little part of him is leaving, the dragon's coils loosen and the sensation of oneness that came with the Life Link slowly fades.  Tenzei sighs then turns to regard the broken creatures which had attacked the group.

"*I say, they have suffered enough.  They attacked us and were defeated.  When they awaken they will understand they have been shown mercy and will surely change their ways.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm tepes to the group, _<"I didn't even like tying them up, unless we were going to take them with us. Leave them their weapons. They are in critical condition, but I have bound their wounds. Should they wake, they may survive as best they can. If not, then not. But prisoners makes us too responsible in that regard. And murder is no good. But it is an affront to even Sarenrae to expend her gifts of healing upon the evil in most cases.">
_
Darkhelm unties the sprites. _<"I am sorry to see Minh go, but I could have done without the arrogant woman. If there are no objections, I shall take the burden of honor upon myself to take this sword.>"_

She looks at the sword before putting it in its scabbard in the baldric around her waist._ <"Minh didn't mention, but this is a cold iron longsword, forged with the intent and ability to harm the fey folk.">_

Is the party ready to continue following the tracks from here?

----------


## lostsole31

The heroes, such as you are, continue onwards. After awhile, a narrow  game trail winds its way through the trees and undergrowth here.  Hoofprints mark the underlying snow, leading in both directions. The  party sees, coming from a connecting point on this game trail, a stag.   The stag doesn't run away, nor approach, nor show signs of hostility,  but does look at the party.

*Begin Round One (until it is determined initiative is not needed) ...*

*R1T27:* Drina,  you are not in combat. This is a first-contact situation that could be  tense, so initiative is noted unless or until either combat does begin,  or is determined to not be needed. You are the first one who may  respond. Note that the elk is 80' from you.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina raises her hand and takes an unbidden step towards the stag.  *"What a beautiful creature."*, she says in a whisper.  *"We should wait for him to pass."*, she says quietly to the others.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Drina raises her hand and takes an unbidden step towards the stag.  *"What a beautiful creature."*, she says in a whisper.  *"We should wait for him to pass."*, she says quietly to the others. 

*R1T26:* Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

What a fascinating beast!  Tenzei is tempted for a moment to spread his hands and wave at the beast in the universal sign for 'hello beast' but he catches himself.  Regarding the snowy ground he finds himself blissfully wishing that he had paid more attention to the horse-master from his youth, for riding this creature would certainly make traversing the packed snow easier.  Then again....Tenzei regards the branching antlers with trepidation, his lessons on horseback riding may not be terribly applicable to that thing.  Regarding its fur and heaving flanks on the other hand does bring up another idea and Tenzei's stomach gently rumbles.  Out of the corner of his mouth Tenzei inquires of the group.  "*Do we require more supplies?*"

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* What a fascinating beast!  Tenzei is tempted for a moment to spread his  hands and wave at the beast in the universal sign for "Hello, beast!" but  he catches himself.  Regarding the snowy ground he finds himself  blissfully wishing that he had paid more attention to the horse-master  from his youth, for riding this creature would certainly make traversing  the packed snow easier.  Then again....Tenzei regards the branching  antlers with trepidation, his lessons on horseback riding may not be  terribly applicable to that thing.  Regarding its fur and heaving flanks  on the other hand does bring up another idea and Tenzei's stomach  gently rumbles.  Out of the corner of his mouth Tenzei inquires of the  group.  "*Do we require more supplies?*" 

*R1T21:* Darkhelm trudges through the snow to move forward a little.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Group*
Show

_"We  might. Normally, elk is as good a game as any. But as we live near  Heldren, where an elk that actually regards you is possible some type of  sacred messenger of Erastil, perhaps we should see what transpires."_

The elk seems to be quietly regarding the group, unafraid.

*R1T17:* Amanu,  musket is in hand and loaded. No combat is currently happening with  this brush with nature. Truly, your own acceptance of the philosophy of  red-in-tooth-and-claw feels slightly blunted as you sense something  otherworldly about this encounter, for surely most stags would have  sensed the predatory nature that are in humanoids and run off. What do  you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu smiles as he lets his musket rest non threateningly against his shoulder while gesturing slowly with his off hand. With a warm and soft voice he addresses the creature more so than his companions. *"Ah. What a wonderful blessing this is. Truly, if nature did not walk with us, such a magnificent beast would not deem us worthy of his grace."* Amanu searches his memories for stories of such encounters as he walks calmly toward the creature, ready to halt if it grows uncomfortable with his approach.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Amanu smiles as he lets his musket rest non threateningly against his  shoulder while gesturing slowly with his off hand. With a warm and soft  voice he addresses the creature more so than his companions. *"Ah.  What a wonderful blessing this is. Truly, if nature did not walk with  us, such a magnificent beast would not deem us worthy of his grace."*  Amanu searches his memories for stories of such encounters as he walks  calmly toward the creature, ready to halt if it grows uncomfortable with  his approach. 

*R1T16:* The elk's ears perk up as Amanu speaks to it, and it starts to calmly and comfortably walk forward in the snow_ towards_ the party. But the party really gets the weird when the elk speaks!  *"Thank  you, fellow traveler, and good travels may you have. Unseasonable  weather we are having, wouldn't you say? Though not nearly as uncommon  as those who would treat respectfully with me, no doubt. Tell me, what  brings you so deep into the ensorcelled Border Wood?"*

*R1T8:* Griss, you may go_._

----------


## jss1701

As Griss slowly approaches the elk, he will reply to it's question.  *"We follow in the path of some evildoers, in order to 'chastise' them.  Along the way, perhaps we can get some clue as to why Winter is giving us a visit early this year."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Initiative Ends ...*

The elk closes as well so as not to shout, but maintains a respectful 10' standoff from the lead person (who is now Griss). *"I don't know from evil the way you might, for my experiences are different than yours. Yet you would tarry to determine the cause of Nature's misprision against her charges. Who are you, one and all, that I might try to clear your way of my friends whose confusion leads them to paths of anger?"*

----------


## Denomar

"*I am Tenzei, who walks in the shadow of the dragon of life.*"

Tenzei swiftly pushes images of deer stew from his mind.

----------


## lostsole31

*"A curious name, but your features are not like most of the Taldans, where are you from, Ten's Eye?"*

----------


## Denomar

"*I hail from far to east, from lands beyond the Agan Pei.  Where it is not often so cold this time of year.  Or so I believe.  The walk took an awful long time.*"

----------


## jss1701

[not to interrupt Tenzi, but once he has finished introducing himself...]

*"I am known as Griss deJim.  A wandering catfolk from west of here.  It's a pleasure to meet you."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Griss Day-Gym, may the sun warm you on the mirror of the snow,"* says the elk. *"And then we have a human woman and two strange creatures....."*

----------


## Ostoril

*"I am Amanu, humble servant of nature."* He bows to the creature. *"My people hail from far away, and I have wandered far following the call of nature. Do you have a name, that we might address you properly?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I am Fawfein,"* the elk says, his neck lifting high and showing off his 12-point rack.  *"Who are you, lady? You like those that travel the roads, living their lives in wagons."*

----------


## Kvard51

*"Drina!  I am Drina, and yes.  I am am of the Wanderers.  I am flattered that you have made note of my people."*, Drina says.  *"I am very pleased to meet you Fawfein."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I am honored, Wanderer Drina,"* says Fawfein.

Darkhelm moves up some, and her telepathy is heard by all. _<"How come your mouth doesn't move when you speak?">_

*"I am a magical talking stag."
*
Darkhelm answers as she moves up to Griss. _<"And  I am a nature worshiper of Sarenrae. I don't know about spells. I was  never trained in such matters, but I know that even magic has a rule.  The means by which sound comes out of your voice and is 'heard' is  different from my own 'telepathy. But I do know that magic doesn't  completely subvert the rules of nature, but merely co-opts them.'">_

*"I do not know how I am or came to be, but I speak. Is that not enough?"*

*<"The other thing I noticed, now that I am standing nearby you?">*

*"Yes? What's that?"*

Lightning forms in Darkhelm's right hand, coiling around and she throws reaches out to lash the stag for *8 electricity* as if holding a whip of electriity. _<"I  smell the fey riding you, probably using magic to give you a 'voice,'  and your meat will taste good by our warm campfire tonight.">_

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27:* Drina, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

Drina, having come to trust her fellow follower of Sarenrae, draws colored sand from the pouch at her belt and hurls it toward Fawfein while voicing arcane syllables.  

*Spoiler: Action:*
Show

SA: Cast Color Spray DC(16) - 2 HD or less: The creature is unconscious, blinded, and stunned for 2d4 rounds, then blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, and then stunned for 1 round. (Only living creatures are knocked unconscious.)

3 or 4 HD: The creature is blinded and stunned for 1d4 rounds, then stunned for 1 round.

5 or more HD: The creature is stunned for 1 round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Drina, having come to trust her fellow follower  of Sarenrae, draws  colored sand from the pouch at her belt and hurls it toward Fawfein  while voicing arcane syllables. A riot of light and colors flash from  her hands. Fawfein is too far to be affected .... but Tenzei isn't.

Tenzei, roll a Will save vs. a mind-affecting effect!  :Small Eek:

----------


## Denomar

What pretty colors!  Perhaps Tenzei should find a tailor to brighten up his garb....
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Will save.  (1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* Tenzei looks at the pretty, pretty colors ...  nothing he was ever trained to resist in all of his years of martial  arts, not even considering supernatural or magical threats .. and thinks  about how better to accessorize his garb.

*R1T21:*  Darkhelm's lightning lash starts to glow ever brighter and she moves  behind the elk while drawing Yuln's sword in her off-hand. Though the  lightning appears more powerful, she only grazes the elk to do *7 electricity*.  Strange things now appear on Darkhelm ... first are a pair of greaves  on her legs, and the second is a metallic gorget appearing about her  neck, but seen within the surface of the metallic gorget is what appears  to be a storm, as if looking into another world's darkened, stormy  skies.

*R1T17:* Amanu, your musket is in hand. What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

*"What are you doing?"* Amanu shouts. *"Stand down, or are YOU a murderer?"*

Amanu levels his musket at Darkhelm, prepared to defend himself if Darkhelm turns on him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


[Standard] Ready action to shoot Darkhelm if they attack Amanu.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* *"What are you doing?"* Amanu shouts. *"Stand down, or are YOU a murderer?"*Amanu levels his musket at Darkhelm, prepared to defend himself if Darkhelm turns on him. 

*R1T16:* *"CHAAARRRGE!"*  is heard a squeaking voice full of rage.  The stag moves forward and  charges to charge Tenzei, but the snow gives it difficulty and it can't  quite charge, and even blind and stunned Tenzei seems to possess some  level of defense.

Meanwhile, on the back line, Amanu ... your  musket shrinks to 1/16 its size and is now completely useless to you! No  sooner does that happen then you see a teensy, tiny creature not even a  full foot tall flying just above and to the side of you!

*R1T8:* Griss,  what do you do? Tenzei is blind and stunned, and getting attacked by a  stag. There is also a diminutive flying thing by Amanu, and his musket  is the length of a palm now.

Drina on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## jss1701

Griss was startled by Darkhelm's apparently unprovoked attack, but all seems clear now.
Raising his hands, he will sent light vortices at both the attacking stag and the imp.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*14*] for (2d8)[*9*] vs the stag's touch AC
(1d20+5)[*12*] for (2d8)[*11*] vs the imp's touch AC

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Griss was startled by Darkhelm's apparently  unprovoked attack, but all seems clear now. Raising his hands, he sends  light vortices at both the attacking stag and the imp. The stag gets hit  for *9 light* and  falls with a big whump in the snow, having failed to hit Griss with its  horns. The fey creature dodges the light that comes its way.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Drina, only the fey creature by Amanu is active. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Feeling her previous failure keenly, Drina is far more careful as she turns around to sight on the fey close to Amanu.  She trudges through the snow just enough to cast a spell that targets the winter sprite but does not reach her ally.  Fire bursts from her outstretched hands and engulfs her target.

*Spoiler: Actions:*
Show

MA - Move East 5' (using 10' of movement)
SA: Burning Hands (DC16) due east (15' Cone) for (3d4)[*7*] Fire Damage. Reflex Save for Half.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Feeling her previous failure keenly, Drina is far more careful as she  turns around to sight on the fey close to Amanu.  She trudges through  the snow just enough to cast a spell that targets the winter sprite but  does not reach her ally.  Fire bursts from her outstretched hands and  engulfs her target. The little creature ducks as best as it can with its nimble form, only taking *3 fire*. 

*R2T26:* Tenzei,  ever close your eyes after dealing with strobe lights or the like, and  you can still "see" even though your eyes are shut ... weird, muted  colors, shapes, and squiggly lines? Yup, and you are focused on them  right now.

*R2T21:* Darkhelm steps up, releasing the lighting and putting two hands on the sword, and then drops down with a power stroke for *8* to try to end the elk's suffering, but it wasn't enough as the unconscious elk gives muted noises of pain.

*R2T17:* Amanu, you now hold onto a useless, teensy musket with one hand. What do you do?

Fey on deck, Griss in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu clasps his hand around his miniature musket and draws his rapier with his other hand. Assuming a defensive posture he calls out, *"Please, calling to violence so quickly? Let us talk, they might know what is going on!"
*
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Move] Draw weapon
[Standard] Total defense
[Free] Speak

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Amanu clasps his hand around his miniature musket and draws his rapier  with his other hand. Assuming a defensive posture he calls out, *"Please, calling to violence so quickly? Let us talk, they might know what is going on!"* 

*R2T16:* Amanu isn't really getting listened to, though, as the little fey screeches in a vengeful rage, *"Snowball!!!"* before winking out of view.

*R2T8:* Griss, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## jss1701

*Spoiler*
Show

Sorry for the delay, slipped my mind among other stuff happening.


The slight shimmer at Griss' shoulders fades, to be replaced by a glistening in his eyes. Griss sends a vortex of light at the imp.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: shift Aura of the Adaptable from Perihelion Pauldrons to Glabrezu's Gaze, allowing him to see invisible within 10 ft.  Capacity of AoA reduced by 1 for now.
Attack: (1d20+5)[*23*] for (2d8)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* The slight shimmer at Griss' shoulders fades, to  be replaced by a  glistening in his eyes. True to his calculations, the imp had closed on  him in a direct line from where it had been. A banelight blast shoots  the thing skims its arm for *3 light*. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Drina,  you saw Griss' strange light-ball weapon impact something in the square  just east and just above (5' off the ground). You know the square the  fey is in, but you may not "target" the creature. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina breaks through the snow diagonally forward and left.  She sets her feet and sends another gout of flame toward where she saw her tiny adversary shimmer out of sight.

*Spoiler: Actions:*
Show

MA: 10 movement to move 5 SW.

SA: Cast burning hands(DC16) due East for (3d4)[*11*] fire damage in a 15 cone.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Drina breaks through the snow diagonally forward  and left.  She sets her  feet and sends another gout of flame toward where she saw her tiny  adversary shimmer out of sight, obviously not paying attention to Griss  shooting at a very near contact. She casts a spell, and a gout of flame  bursts towards where the fey was ... but by stepping where she did  instead of just staying put, she would have missed anyway.  :Small Sigh: 

*R3T26:* Tenzei's vision begins to clear, but he is still stunned ....

*R3T21:*  While Griss has his battle with something Darkhelm cannot see, she  seems to reverently pause over the pained, dying elk before finally  delivering a stroke of mercy with the sword.

*R3T17:* Amanu, you are in total defense with rapier in hand (and tiny gun held/  not wielded in other). You see Griss flash attack something due east of  him. What do you do?

Invisible fey on deck, Griss in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu stands aghast at the rampant slaughter of those who were just a moment ago talking. He continues to hold his defensive posture, unsure of who his allies and enemies are at this moment. *"Please, stop this madness!"*

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Standard] Total Defense
[Free] Talk

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* Amanu stands aghast at the rampant slaughter of those who were just a  moment ago talking. He continues to hold his defensive posture, unsure  of who his allies and enemies are at this moment. *"Please, stop this madness!"* 

*R3T16:*  Griss sees the fey hover just above his head and concentrate before  Griss feels strange energies wash over him. Without seeing the fey  casting, he was unsure what was happening, so by the time the energies  hit him, it is too late for him to prepare himself mentally. While not  shrinking to an undue degree, still Griss shrinks down to a height of 3'  (weighing in at 18 pounds). It is only his tall, lankiness that allows  him to still even be considered Small size at best.

But by making that strange attack, the fey is now visible again.

*R3T8:* Griss, what do you do?

Drina on deck ...

----------


## jss1701

*"Really?  You're really gonna get it now!"*
*Spoiler*
Show


Vortex attack: (1d20+5)[*24*] for (2d8)[*6*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* *"Really?  You're really gonna get it now!"* Griss says as a burst of light hits the fey for *8 light*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei is no longer stunned, and is now on deck; Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Now that the fey creature is fully visible, Drina falls back on Old Reliable, shooting two barbs of force from her fingers into the beast.

*Spoiler: Actions:*
Show

SA: Cast Magic Missile for (1d4+3)[*4*] and (1d4+3)[*7*] force damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T27:* Now that the fey creature is fully visible, Drina falls back on _Old  Reliable_, shooting two barbs of force from her fingers into the beast for a total of *11 force*, dropping it.

*R4T26:* Tenzei, you are no longer stunned, nor are you aware of what happened in the intervening time since you were stunned. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

"...And that is why socks are the most universally appreciated form of western clothing."  One moment there was an elk.  The next the world was overtaken by the most distracting spray of colors and thoughts, other events playing out as some sort of half remembered blurry echo as Tenzei rambled about the ramifications of socks and their relationship to pack mules.  Then there is a sparking flash and the world abruptly reasserts itself.  Tenzei looks down at the little blasted figure lying in the snow and gestures with his fist towards the creature questioningly as if to ask 'I punch this?'

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* "...And that is why socks are the most universally appreciated form of western clothing."   One moment there was an elk.  The next the world was overtaken by the  most distracting spray of colors and thoughts, other events playing out  as some sort of half remembered blurry echo as Tenzei rambled about the  ramifications of socks and their relationship to pack mules.  Then there  is a sparking flash and the world abruptly reasserts itself.  Tenzei  looks down at the little blasted figure lying in the snow and gestures  with his fist towards the creature questioningly as if to ask 'I punch  this?'

*R4T21:* Darkhelm moves past the  much-smaller Griss to stand over the fallen fey. Her head looks to  Tenzei's direction, then down at the fey.

*R4T17:* Amanu, what do you do?

Griss on deck ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu stands in disbelief at the slaughter he just witnessed.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[standard] Full defense.

----------


## jss1701

Griss walks over to the fey. Looking down at it, he mutters.  *"This had better wear off!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Amanu stands in (cautious) disbelief at the slaughter he just witnessed. 

*R4T8:* Griss walks over to the fey. Looking down at it, he mutters.  *"This had better wear off!"*

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina looks around for more foes, planning to fire more force bolts if she spots any.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T27:* Drina looks around for more foes, planning to fire more force bolts if she spots any.

*R5T26:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei stares at the little corpse, his fist still cocked backwards.  Wait....Is it a corpse?  It occurs to him that perhaps he has been too trusting of the surface level and he peers closely at the fallen fae straining to see any sign of life.

Because after all he's in quite a good position to remedy that situation if necessary.

*Spoiler: action.*
Show

I'm not sure which is more appropriate.  Heal or Sense Motive.
Heal would be to find signs of life.  Sense Motive would oppose bluff to see if the fae is faking it.
Heal or Sense Motive (1d20)[*16*]
If the Fae IS faking it Tenzei makes an intimidate check (1d20)[*1*]
If the Fae is NOT faking it and is in fact quite dead than Tenzei makes no check.



*Spoiler: What Tenzei says if the Fae is in fact alive.*
Show

"*You cannot fool me.  I see your breathing.  What or who has sent you to this place?  Answer me or your act shall become reality very quickly.*"


*Spoiler: What Tenzei says if he does not determine the Fae to be alive.  Or if it actually is dead.*
Show

"*We must find the propagator of these events.  There is too much hostility to this weather and its inhabitants for these events to be circumstantial.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26:* Tenzei stares at the little corpse, his fist  still cocked backwards.   Wait....Is it a corpse?  It occurs to him that perhaps he has been too  trusting of the surface level and he peers closely at the fallen fae  straining to see any sign of life. But using his eyeballs alone aren't  enough to tell. He has to put "hands on" to do a Heal check.

Tenzei, you spent a MA to look at the creature, do you spend a SA to do a Heal check to actually check for signs of life?

----------


## Denomar

As far as Tenzei can see the fallen winged creature does not appear to be playing dead.  The through crosses his mind to try and find a pulse before he dismisses the idea.  It's so cold he can barely feel his own finger tips let alone something that would be as faint as a fairy's heart beat.

Straightening up and letting his arms relax (and pulling them into his sleeves for good measure) Tenzei faces the group and solemnly proclaims.  "*We must find the propagator of these events. There is too much hostility to this weather and its inhabitants for these events to be circumstantial.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26 (Cont'd):* As far as Tenzei can see the fallen winged creature does not appear to  be playing dead.  The through crosses his mind to try and find a pulse  before he dismisses the idea.  It's so cold he can barely feel his own  finger tips let alone something that would be as faint as a fairy's  heart beat.

Straightening up and letting his arms relax (and pulling them into his  sleeves for good measure) Tenzei faces the group and solemnly proclaims.   "*We must find the propagator of these events.  There is too much hostility to this weather and its inhabitants for  these events to be circumstantial.*" 

*R5T21:*  Darkhelm kneels down over the fey, tries to tend to it, but it is just  so tiny in her hands that Darkhelm just leaves it to its fate, be it  dead or alive.

*R5T17:* Amanu, what do you do? Nobody is answering you.

Griss on deck, Drina in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu stands back and watches with great confusion as Darkhelm attempts to tend to the creature they just assaulted so casually. *"Why? Why did you attack them if you were then going to try and save them? Their deception may have only been caution."*

----------


## jss1701

Griss looks at Amanu *"You didn't see them attack us?"
*
He will then begin searching the imp.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Amanu stands back and watches with great confusion as Darkhelm attempts  to tend to the creature they just assaulted so casually. *"Why? Why did you attack them if you were then going to try and save them? Their deception may have only been caution."* 

*R5T8:* Griss looks at Amanu *"You didn't see them attack us?"
*
He will then begin searching the imp, but Darkhelm's stern telepathic reply comes, _<"Wait.">_

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina, hearing Darkhelm's injunction, prepares to fire another round of glowing darts at any enemy combatants that dare raise their little heads.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

Hold her action to cast _Magic Missile_ if an enemy appears.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T27:* Drina, hearing Darkhelm's injunction, prepares to fire another round of  glowing darts at any enemy combatants that dare raise their little  heads. 

*R6T26:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

"*What do we await?*"

Tenzei relaxes and searches around to see if he can find the trail they had been following again and prepares to leave.

----------


## lostsole31

*Combat Ends ...*

Okay, combat has ended, but not the scenario. Amanu? Nobody seeems to have acknowledged you.

And Griss is still small.

Darkhelm moves away from the body. Griss finds that the little fey had a rapier sized for it (it was size Diminutive, half the size of a housecat), not likely anything worth anything to anyone.

*Spoiler: Griss, Drina, Tenzei*
Show

Darkhelm asks telepathically, _"Where has Amanu been this whole time?"_

----------


## jss1701

*"Ok, anyone know how to fix *this*?"* gesturing to himself to indicate the size change.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei regards Griss.  He indicates the heavy hood of his winter garb and says.  "*If the snow is too prodigious for you, I could carry you if you wish?*"

----------


## lostsole31

Griss, the snow is not overwhelming. It is no less difficult to travel through before. One one hand, it is as deep as it is normally with the normal amount of multi-layer surface tension. On the other, you are far lighter than before, and it is a net gain ... so, still difficult terrain, and you aren't "wading" through it.

Darkhelm is very still. Without eyes she does not "look around," but now there is a more pressing something to her telepathic voice. *Spoiler: Griss, Drina, Tenzei*
Show

_"Where. Is. Amanu?"_

----------


## Ostoril

*"What is going on here? Why are you all acting so strangely? Has someone cast a spell on you?"* Amanu asks before casting a spell and watching those around him.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Cast detect magic and examine companions for signs of magical auras.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu casts his spell, noting that there is magic in the area he is looking towards (the group, one round duration).

Darkhelm's head now "faces" eastward, and she moves that way.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Amanu*
Show

_"I lost sight of you, briefly. But I think that was just me. Are you alright? Where is your firecaster?"_

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu continues to focus his gaze on Darkhelm. *"What do you mean you lost sight of me? I think you lost sight of your senses."* He opens his hand to reveal his miniature musket. *"Those creatures you attacked shrunk it in order to protect themselves."


**Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Keep using Detect Magic

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Amanu*
Show

_"Actually, I didn't lose sight of my senses, but my senses do not include sight. I don't have eyes. I 'see' telepathically. It's not perfect, and only within a limited range. It could be that I was focused on the problem, so that my emotional myopia created an actual myopia of my surroundings. I don't know what to tell you about your weapon. I don't understand magic like the others might."_

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu continues to focus his spell on his companions. *"What 'problem' were you so focused on? I did not see those creatures take any action to show they meant us harm prior to your sudden attack."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Amanu*
Show

_"You're right. You not only did not see those creatures, you saw only one creature. But I smelled not only fey sitting on the haunches of the elk, but that sort of ... corrupted tang ... that came with the smell of the other fey that we fought. And the voice was 'heard' from the elk's mouth, but the elk did not actually speak, so the voice was magically generated, rather than it being a magical elk. And with the line of questioning? We would have had an amicable parting .... and fey and elk would return to masters to tell them all about us. It was pumping us for information. In short: a magical spy and its docile-but-trained pet.

"I'm sorry, Amanu. I know that you are a member of the Green Faith. But it should be more suspicious to someone like you, not less, when an animal acts like something other than just an animal."_

Meanwhile, given Griss' question about his size .... Drina and Griss together discuss the magical effect of what happen and come to the conclusion that he is currently the recipient of a hostile application of a reduce person-like effect, but it should only last a few minutes before he will be back to normal.

Griss, Drina, Tenzei (who overheard Griss and Drina regarding his current "malady"), what do you do?

----------


## lostsole31

In deference to Tenzei and not wasting daylight, Darkhelm and Amanu can continue their conversation on foot, so she joins the others (and likely him as well).
*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> ALCON*
Show

_"I would love to render that elk, for it would feed us for many, many days. But we don't have time. 

"Amanu, please don't think that wasteful. We were given food, but so many animals in our forest - including the predators and scavengers - are going to have a hard go of it. So this is not an empty death... it is a sacrifice for those that need to feed that otherwise would be killed too soon because of the change to their hunting grounds. May Sarenrae's sun shine again to help our friends of the forest, and soon, because this weather could be catastrophic to the entire ecosystem of the Border Wood.

"Come, let us move out, as Tenzei has asked multiple times."_

As Griss and Drina calculated, it is only a few minutes before Griss returns to normal height.

Amanu, what do you do with your tiny gun in the meantime?

Meanwhile, the group continues on the trail through the frigid Border Wood ...

----------


## Ostoril

*"I see the needless death of the elk far more a waste than our inability to properly utilize it for ourselves. It was murder, not a hunt. Nature will reclaim it's bounty and strengthen itself on this loss."* He says to Darkhelm. He looks down at his musket, hoping the effect is not permanent and short lived.

After several minutes of conversing with Darkhelm he looks at his musket with disappointment that it does not return to normal size as quickly as Griss does. With mild sadness and resignation he slides the end of his rope through his musket's strap and ties it against the outside of his pack so that if and when it returns to normal size it hopefully doesn't hurt him or any of his other gear.

----------


## lostsole31

The group discusses amongst themselves about what happened to Amanu's musket, but nobody understands the magic involved, nor if it is permanent or longer-term temporary than just a handful of minutes.

You travel on for a short spell. A human-sized snowman stands in the middle of the trail before a frozen stream (which Darkhelm informs you is Wishbone Creek). A crude wooden sign leans against it and bears the words Trespassers Turn Back.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei will approach the snowman and wipe at its face.  The snowman now has a large smile.  There, much more inviting.

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei approaches, but when he gets to 15' away, the snowman seemingly stirs to life, a mouth forming on the snowman and calling out, *Cant you read? The sign says turn back! Now get lost!*

Tenzei, do you still approach the snowman?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei bows.  "*I am sorry.  I am afraid that dialect is still new to me and thus my attention was not fully upon it.  Are you also a fae being who seeks to do us harm?*"

Will wonders never cease.

----------


## lostsole31

The snowman says nothing more.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu intones some words of magic and cautiously approaches the snowman watching it.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Cast Detect Magic and focus on the snowman. Continue to do so for up to the 3 rounds to identify any magical properties he can.
Primary intention is to discern if this is something "alive" or just some form of magical sign.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu detects a lingering aura of illusion, specifically a glamer. That it is lingering tells you that the magic has been discharged. Thinking about what you saw and a discharged illusion, it is Amanu's belief that there was a _magic mouth_ effect on the snowman.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shrugs, *"Well the good news is it's not alive, and probably no one is watching us right now. It was just magicked to do that when we approached I guess. We should probably proceed with some more caution, who knows what other magical responses to our presence there might be."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu checks his musket to see if there is any sign of growth then proceeds forward. Keeping an exceptionally wary eye out for the first few minutes passing the snowman.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Continue forward but paying particular attention for the first two minutes past the snowman expecting some kind of trap or ambush. Keep focusing my detect magic ahead of us during that time and stopping at the first sign of new magical auras. After two minutes will just revert to normal keeping an eye out.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu doesn't even pass the snowman. He is doing everything he can and with the detection of magic, but as soon as he gets within five feet of the snowman, there is a tremendous report as the snowman explodes as Amanu takes *2 sonic + stunned*.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T18:* A creature comes up out of the ice just past  where the snowman had been and closes on Amanu. From the waist up, the  creature seems like a humanoid crudely made of ice, and the lower  portion is serpentine to a tail, but also spiky and ice-like. It is only  about 4' tall. It comes right up to the vanaran, and swings up to hit  Amanu in his right lower arm for *3 + 2 cold*.

*R1T15:* Amanu,  you were stunned, but now you have quickly recovered. Nothing is in  hand (which is good, because it would've dropped it, anyway). What do  you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu curses as he draws his rapier and stabs at the creature.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Move] Draw Rapier
[Standard] Attack with rapier: (1d20+8)[*9*] for (1d6+1)[*6*] piercing damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Amanu curses as he draws his rapier and stabs at  the creature, but misses wildly from some cold forming on the handle of  his rapier, and nearly stabs himself.

*R1T14:* Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

At this point Tenzei shouldn't really be surprised by things going south rapidly.  After all the snowman *did* warn everyone.  Still an explosion is an explosion and Tenzei can't help but jumping just a little.  He moves in to support his traveling companion and swings an axe kick that creates a whip crack of noise in the air far louder than a human foot should be able too.  The sound is akin to that of a great serpentine tail that echoes through the mind.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Move action:  Walk up to creature by moving two spaces diagonally
Swift action:  Initiate Dragon Stance
Standard action: Unarmed attack versus creature invoking Stunning Fist.  (1d20+7)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* At this point Tenzei shouldn't really be surprised by things going south  rapidly.  After all, the snowman did warn everyone.  Still, an  explosion is an explosion, and Tenzei can't help but jumping just a  little.  He moves in to support his traveling companion and swings an  axe kick that creates a whip crack of noise in the air far louder than a  human foot should be able too.  The sound is akin to that of a great  serpentine tail that echoes through the mind. The thing moves its head  and torso out of the way, but the axe kick just manages to catch the  corner of whatever counts as its hip - where torso and tail meet - and  does *7*. It does not appear debilitated in any way beyond injury.

*R1T13:* Darkhelm's telepathy is "heard" by the party.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"It  is a small ice elemental - ice given sapience. As such, it cannot  suffer any type of biological disruption, Tenzei. Nor. Griss, can you  strike any weak spots ... for other than fire it has none."_
A  "new Darkhelm," like there was in the fight with the three fey before,  appears and is flanking with Tenzei. This time, with the lighting a  little better than before, you note that while Darkhelm wasn't wearing  any armor, there is slightly less darkness "around" her, and she seems a  little more vulnerable before, like this copy of her takes some of her  essence in some way.

*R1T12:* Griss nods without looking at Darkhelm. He moves forward through the snow and shoots a light ball at the ice elemental.

*R1T11:* Drina, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

Hearing Darkhelms communication, Drina realizes she is the groups best hope against this creature.  So she forges ahead to stand beside the Vanara before unleashing a gout of flame from her hands directly into the ice elemental.

*Spoiler: Actions:*
Show

MA: use 30 movement to walk 15 and stand beside Amanu.
SA: cast Burning Hands due South with the elemental as the first square of the 15 cone for (3d4)[*7*] Fire Damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Hearing Darkhelms communication, Drina  realizes she is the groups  best hope against this creature.  So she forges ahead to stand beside  the Vanara before casting a spell meant to unleash a gout of flame from  her hands directly into the fire elemental. So focused was she on  getting her spell off she didn't realize she was as close as she was to  the small creature as it punches her in the left elbow while she casts  with a light crit for *5 + 3 cold* *+ staggered*. So painful and numbing is the cold that she loses her spell.

*R1T6:*  Another small ice elemental appears, flanking the Faux Darkhelm. It  punches the fake Darkhelm, who in turn disappears. The real Darkhelm  seems to have regained that faint extra dark essence about her.  Both  elementals, not understanding that they didn't actually kill or destroy  anything, give raspy, shrill cheer.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T18:*  The first one moves on the snow like its nothing, sidestepping away  from the heavyset human. It swings at Drina again, but misses.

*R2T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu makes his way down and past Tenzi, invoking some arcane words he lets loose a small glob of acid at the creature who previously attacked him.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Move] move 1 square down and 1 square diagonal down left
[Standard] Fire an Acid Splash at Skrikks (1d20+8)[*22*] for (1d3)[*3*] acid damage. I believe Coordinated Shot would apply for +1 more to hit?

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Amanu makes his way down and past Tenzi, invoking some divine words he  lets loose a small glob of acid at the creature who previously attacked  him, hitting it for *3 acid*.

*R2T14:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Griss in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei is drafting in the vacuum left in the air by his initial kick.  He allows this negative pressure to pull him forwards into a brutal looking double claw fist towards the nearer of the two beings.

*Spoiler: what do*
Show

Five foot shift.
Flurry of Blows: Risky Strike attacking twice versus "skrikks"
Attack 1: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Damage if hits. (1d6+7)[*13*]
Contingent critical confirmation roll (1d20+6)[*26*]
contingent critical damage (2d6+14)[*20*]

Attack 2: (1d20+6)[*25*]
Damage if hits. (1d6+5)[*6*]
Contingent critical confirmation roll (1d20+6)[*24*]
contingent critical damage (2d6+10)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Tenzei is drafting in the vacuum left in the air  by his initial kick.   He allows this negative pressure to pull him forwards, but it doesn't  pull him enough to ignore the difficult terrain of the snow. He tries a  double-fist strike, but underestimating the snow underfoot has him  missing wildly.

*R2T13:* Darkhelm moves through the snow a little closer, and with a lash of lightning attacks the one threatening Drina. but misses.

*R2T12:*  Griss moves as far as he can, and switches up from trudging through the  snow to carefully moving along the ice, his rapier now in hand.

*R2T11:* Drina, you recover from the extremely short period in which you were staggered. What do you do?

Szassh on deck, Skrikks in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina attempts to cast her spell again, pointing due east.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

SA: Cast Burning Hands defensively for (3d4)[*11*] fire damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Drina attempts to cast her spell again, pointing  due east. The lead one tries to punch at her first, but in failing it  is by the fire, partially shading his friend, who only takes *7 fire*. 

*R2T6:* The remaining ice elemental skates up to Drina effortlessly and swings twice at her, but she is ready and dodges both blows.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ....

R3T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu lets loose another glob of acid at Szassh!

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Standard] Acid Splash: (1d20+8)[*23*] ranged touch for (1d3)[*2*] Acid damage. I believe Coordinated Shot would apply for +1 more to hit?

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Amanu lets loose another glob of acid at Szassh, hitting it in the center of mass for *2 acid*. 

*R3T14:* Tenzei, you are in dragon stance. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Griss in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei proceeds with punching, posthaste.  His pugilistic potshots are more less as effective as they have been before in a cosmic sense.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Full Attack.  Flurry of Blows using Risky Strike against the adjacent enemy "Szassh."
First Attack.  (1d20+6)[*18*]
Damage if Hit.  (1d6+7)[*13*]
Contingent critical hit confirmation roll (1d20+6)[*25*]
Contingent critical hit damage (2d6+14)[*22*]

Second Attack. (1d20+6)[*22*]
Damage if Hit.  (1d6+5)[*8*]
Contingent critical hit confirmation roll (1d20+6)[*18*]
Contingent critical hit damage (2d6+10)[*20*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Tenzei proceeds with punching, posthaste.  His  pugilistic potshots are  more or less as effective as they have been before in a cosmic sense.  His first strike has the creature looking woozy as the second hit then  knocks it down, where it is now unmoving.

*R3T13:*  Darkhelm closes and using her lightning lash, sunders the small ice  elemental into a wave of ice chunks that scatter everywhwere.

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina leans over and shakes the tension out of her arms and back.  *"Boy, it sure seems like someone doesn't want us reaching the center of this phenomenon, doesn't it?  I guess that's why we keep pushing forward."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu checks on his musket to see if there has been any change. *"I wonder if they set up that snow man or if someone else did."*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm shakes her head as she looks over the ice chunks that serve as the "bodies" of the ice elementals.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"No, they seem like they were simply enforces to come up after the loud trap went off to finish off who ever was mucking around. Blunt hammers, not casters."_

----------


## Denomar

"*It seems to me a plain old sign would have been sufficient.  The snowman feels like bragging to me.*"

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks around.* "Does anyone need to rest or tend to their wounds before we head on?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm is fine. Griss has a scratch. Amanu, Drina, and Tenzei have light wounds.

----------


## Denomar

"*I can persevere for now.  I do not call upon the blessings of the divine dragon lightly.  Your concern is touching though.*"

Tenzei gestures to his bruised chin.  "*If I cannot answer that question, perhaps that is when you should be truly worried.*"

----------


## lostsole31

You carefully navigate across the icy river, noting several sections where the ice had been shaved down to act as a trap for normal-size people to break through.  Together, you reach the opposite bank. The legs and feet of a frozen corpse jut from a pile of snow next to the trees here.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina shudders when she looks at the frozen feet sticking up from the ice.  *"Should we do something with this person?  It just seems sad to leave them like this."*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm digs out the body, and tepes...*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"This was Old Man Dansby, a farmer from Heldren, and a former soldier. We have a duty to rescue the living, if we can. We should remember to come back here and take care of him, but we can't afford to do a burial right now."_

Griss is about to be completely comfortable with rolling the body, but Darkhelm chides....*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"He has a family. Leave that for when we can deal with things properly. Don't be so quick to rob from the dead."_

Does anyone dissent with this and want to remain to bury now or go through his gear? or, do you want to push on as quickly as able?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu says a brief prayer as he walks past the body.

----------


## lostsole31

The group continues. After a short while, the trail begins to climb a ridgeline to the south beneath snow-laden trees. The prints of boots and horses mar the freshly fallen snow on the trail.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina studies all the tracks, although she knows nothing of tracking.  *Looks like we are getting close.  Should we prepare in any way?*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I don't know about the rest of you,"* says Griss, *"but I'm of quiet step, though I have to be extra careful because of the crunchy snow. Perhaps if you give me a chance to get the jump on whomever we might find?"*

----------


## Ostoril

*"I too can travel quietly, though my main advantage..."* His voice trails as he feels his musket. He shakes his head, *"I can join you and hopefully help surprise them while the others come from another direction, but first lets see what secrets nature can reveal to us."* He examines the tracks to see if he can make out any useful information about whoever passed through here.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Examine the tracks for clues as to what made them and anything I can determine about them.

----------


## lostsole31

Too much traffic in the past day furrowed out an area, though with snowfall that seems like it is past horse traffic and only relatively recently foot traffic.  Darkhelm steps beside Amanu and just stands there.*Spoiler: Darkhelm's Tepe*
Show

_"Two men. Poorly washed, poor nutrition ... not malnourished, just inefficient foods. Both have alcohol in their system, but one of them might be suffering from a likely-overlooked blood disease of some sort."_

Amanu knows she didn't get that from impression-tracks, but from scent. Yet, it is so strange to see a creature using scent not sticking their head to the ground. Is the scent really that strong to her, or is there something else at play?

So, Amanu will go with Griss. Anymore than that, and it really is just more than half the part than a scouting contingent.

Everyone good with this plan? To let Amanu and Griss follow tracks to try to get around them, make a first strike while the party is ~ 30' away or so awaiting a war cry or other similar signal?

----------


## Ostoril

*"If it is two drunkards, we may want to ply them for information, though they could be bloodthirsty bandits not up for a chat."* Amanu readies himself to head off with Griss and assess the situation.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sounds good to me.

----------


## Denomar

"*Wait*."  Tenzei holds up his hand.  "*Before you go, I am ashamed that I did not think of this earlier, but since we are fewer perhaps it would be wise to extend my protection to a few more of you as I have already done for Griss.*"  Tenzei lets his hood fall back and smiles, the windburn definitely adds a cherubic glow to his otherwise rosy cheeks.  He reaches forward and instructs.  "*Two more of you may grab my hand.  If you do I shall suffer your wounds in your stead and by the majesty of the Dragon of Life I will protect you from harm.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"I tend to remain in the back. Amanu is going up with Griss, and Drina is our primary spellcaster and emergency healer. Perhaps they should receive that bond?"_

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks at Tenzei. His mouth twitches slightly as he reaches out and takes his hand. *"Thank you. It's nice to know that we are allies enough to be risking our lives for each other."*

----------


## Denomar

"*The gods see fit to show me how I may serve.  I do not have the ego to presume otherwise.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Drina, do you take this bond from Tenzei, whatever that may be?

----------


## Kvard51

Drina considers the offer for only a moment, *" I, too, thank you>  It is not often folks thrown together as we have been are so quick to offer aid.  I accept your care."*

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, Tenzei is maxed out on his ability to maintain connections, as he is currently linked to Amanu, Drina, and Griss.

Amanu and Griss begin to sneak off to ambush the possible would-be ambushers.

Amanu and Griss can get _as close as they want_ to three bandits that are quarreling over shares of loot.

Amanu, what do you want to do?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu will watches the bandits a moment to see if they reveal any useful information.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Observe the bandits for a minute (10 rounds) to see if they start to reveal any useful information about who they are working for or where we might find others.
If nothing else happens in that time, he will nod to Griss and ready his weapon for an ambush.

----------


## lostsole31

Griss, on the other hand, doesn't have a mindmeld with Amanu. He just  slinks forward and before Amanu can hiss at him (which would have given  him away, anyway), Griss stabs a bandit in the foot, through the ankle  for *18 + 1 STR*. The shock and pain of a perfect strike  to where the artery branches to the foot drops the man. As a signal for  the others, Griss calls out, *"For Lady Mala----whatsername!"*

*Begin Round One ...

R1T27-25:* Drina and Tenzei, do you begin closing through the snow towards the ruckus?

----------


## Kvard51

Drina, upon hearing the warcry of Griss, immediately re-casts her armor of shimmering force and begins moving toward him as fast as she can, following the footsteps he and Amanu left behind.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T27:* Drina, upon hearing Griss' war cry, immediately re-casts her armor  of shimmering force and begins moving toward him as fast as she can,  following the footsteps he and Amanu left behind. 

*R1T25:* Tenzei (see above) ...

----------


## Denomar

"*Oh dear...*"

This had been a very violent day.

Tenzei moves to assist.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* "*Oh dear...*" This had been a very violent day.

Tenzei moves to assist. His powerful legs churn through the snow until  he catches up with Amanu to see two bandits standing and one down with  blood pooling quickly from his lower right foot, Griss standing over him  with bloody rapier.

*R1T21:* Green draws his sword and steps forward to attack, Griss deflecting the blade.

*R1T18:*  Darkhelm passes Drina and gets to a point a little behind Tenzei and  Amanu, not quite seeing the battle for the ice on the trees and brush.

*R1T17:*  Blue steps over his fallen ally while drawing his short sword, but  Griss was focused on deflecting the other blade. This one catches Griss  in the underarm for *7*.

*R1T14:* Amanu, your rapier is in hand. What do you do? The snow is difficult terrain.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu curses as he trudges through the snow to assist Griss. He stabs at the foe in front of him.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Move] diagonally and then forward to the square below Griss
[Standard] Attack Blue with rapier (1d20+8)[*15*] for (1d6+1)[*4*] piercing damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Amanu curses as he trudges through the snow to  assist Griss. He stabs at the foe in front of him, striking him in the  belly for *4*. 

*R1T7:* Griss gets into a strange combat stance, one fit  for hunting more than killing. He attacks Green, but in doing so, Griss  seems to temporarily disappear and reappear again farther along his  striking path - not having moved from his space, but his strike  surprising his assailant as his rapier suddenly appears in the man's  chest for *10 + 1 STR*, before it is withdrawn.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina grunts in frustration and runs over behind Tenzei hoping to get a better view.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

MA: move 3 squares due north.  If that gives line of sight, she will cast Magic Missile at the oe who appears most dangerous.  Otherwise, she will use her SA to double move into a position where she does have LoS.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T27:* Drina grunts in frustration and runs over behind  Tenzei hoping to get a better view. Seeing two armed men facing off  against her new friends, she casts magic missile at the one she sees the  best. Two bolts of arcane energy strike Raider-Green for *7*, dropping him. That done, Drina has a terrible headache, and a little dribble of blood tickles her top lip.

*R2T25:* Tenzei, that leaves one active raider .... Blue. What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Raider-Blue on deck ...

----------


## Denomar

As Tenzei finishes his approach there is a bright hot flash of pain under his arm.  As if a deep cut had suddenly opened where no blade had struck.  Even as he felt this he knew instinctively that Griss was himself feeling a great deal better.

From deep within himself Tenzei gathers a spark of ki.  That infinitesimal life energy that flows through him is brighter to his inner eye than any cursory inspection of a wound and he pops that ki spark with a tiny needle from his pei zin supply kit.  The movement so fast as to be a blur.  He felt his ki flow strengthen slightly and sighed in relief.

Turning his gaze to the sole man standing.  "*Hold!  Drop your weapons or you shall surely be slain.*"
*Spoiler: wha' happen*
Show


Beginning of Turn:  Life Link will deal 5 damage to Tenzei, and Heal Griss for 5.

Move Action:  Two Spaces East, One Space South East.  This should place Tenzei astride the fallen body of Raider Green.  As there's lots of snow its already difficult terrain.  As the fallen creature does not appear to be conscious this should not provoke an attack of opportunity from Raider Blue.

Swift Action:  Tenzei will use Healer's Way to heal himself for (1d6)[*3*] hit points.

Standard Action:  Intimidate on Raider Blue to hopefully get him to surrender.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T25:* As Tenzei finishes his approach, there is a bright, hot flash of pain  under his arm (*5*), as if a deep cut had suddenly opened where no blade had  struck.  Even as he felt this, he knew instinctively that Griss was  himself feeling a great deal better(*5 healing*). But, there is also a pain from another part of his body (*5*), and Amanu feels much better as well (*5 healing*). Finally, he is wracked with more pain (*5*), as he Drina is healed as well (*5 + 1 NL healing*).  That's a lot of pain all at once, But Tenzei can at least breathe  easier knowing that all three of them are healed enough by his link to  not hurt him further at this time.

From deep within Tenzei gathers a spark of ki.  That  infinitesimal life energy that flows through him is brighter to his  inner eye than any cursory inspection of a wound and he pops that ki  spark with a tiny needle from his pei zin supply kit.  The movement so  fast as to be a blur.  He felt his ki flow strengthen slightly and  sighed in relief (*3 healing*).

Turning his gaze to the sole man standing.  "*Hold!  Drop your weapons or you shall surely be slain.*" 

*R2T18:* Darkhelm delays, awaiting the raider's answer.

*R2T17:* The man shouts, *"I yield! I yield!"*  as he drops his sword. He still has his shield, which technically could  be a weapon, but he is worried in taking it off that he'll get  sucker-stabbed, so he goes to his knees instead on top of his fallen  friend. *"Mercy! Mercy!"*

*R2T16:* Darkhelm comes out of delay and double-moves closer.

*R2T14:* Amanu, what do you do?

Griss on deck, Drina in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu holds his rapier to the man, ready to act if he behaves aggressively. *"Tell us, who are you and where did you get this loot?"*

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Ready action: stab the man if he tries to attack or run.
Free action: speak

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Amanu holds his rapier to the man, ready to act if he behaves aggressively. *"Tell us, who are you and where did you get this loot?"* 

In truth, though, Amanu more mutters and says what he does matter-of-factly, focused more on counter-offense than information-gathering.

*R2T7:* Griss crosses around and flanks the man with Amanu.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27:* Drina, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Raider-Blue in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina, seeing the situation well in hand, begins looking around to be sure there is no one else who might attack.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T27:* Drina, seeing the situation well in hand, begins  looking around to be sure there is no one else who might attack ... but  sees nothing.

*R3T25:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Raider-Blue on deck (currently on his knees, sword dropped, begging for mercy), Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

"*Hush now.  Mercy is the greatest gift that we can give.*"  Tenzei adopts an expression similar to one holds when speaking to lost children, or noisy puppys.  There is an itch though...What was that sensation?

Oh.

---
There is a moment in every child's life where they are walking too fast and stub their toe.  But they are so excited that the moment passes without notice.  Then mother asks why their foot is facing the wrong direction and all the pain strikes like a tiger in the long grasses.  This is the moment that reoccurs when Tenzei realizes that his newly bonded compatriots were previously in pain.
---

Tenzei's face freezes for the barest second as the pain crashes into him.  The effort it takes to keep his expression calm would do credit to heroes of old as he reaches forward with a foot to push the grovelling raider's sword out of reach while simultaneously working his inner ki to bear on the pain ravaging his body.

Breathing somewhat more easily Tenzei drops to one kneed before the raider to look him in the eye.

"*What has happened to bring you to this place in your life?*"

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Move action.  Push sword away.
Swift action.  Healers Way. (1d6)[*6*]
Standard action.  Be Kind.

----------


## lostsole31

(Tenzei's turn occurs as posted above.)

*Initiative Ends!*

The man doesn't answer, half-inebriated as he is. He is lost in his own misery or other negative thoughts, but any attempt to cajole, coerce, or coax information out of him just meets a wall ... less of obstinacy (though including that) and more of self-reproach.

Now what?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu sighs at the mans reluctance and inability to answer their questions. He disarms the man of his shield and binds his hands and feet. Then searches the men and loot pile for any clues as to their latest target or who they work for.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu binds the man's hand and feet with his 50' length of silk rope.

It is at this point that Amanu realizes that there is no "loot pile." Griss says they were arguing about their shares of loot from Lady Argentea's caravan, so that was basically hearsay confession, but not that these three dingbats were stuck in this random sentry point with all of that loot.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei lets out a long slow breath.  The wounds in his soul ached, and he clearly was getting nowhere with the prisoner.

"*Well, even if we did stop them before they could raise an alarm he whines so piteously that if we bring him along he'll just alert them anyways.  We must gag him I suppose.*"

Then Tenzei did his best to pick up the trail once more.

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei takes up the trail, and Griss follows. Amanu, the man is bound in your rope. What do you do? Drina, Amanu, do you gag him? Darkhelm hangs around for Drina and Amanu so they don't get left behind.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shakes his head and sighs looking at the man. He proceeds to gag the man and looks around. *"How long do you think he will be safe for out here?"* He asks to no one in particular.

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm sits and looks at the man, then ungags him and unties him. Stepping on the man's weapons, except a dagger, she points in a direction opposite the trail you are following.  The man snatches up his dagger in as unthreatening a manner as possible, and goes run-trudging through the snow.

The inscrutable, featureless face of Darkhelm turns to Amanu and holds out his rope to recover.*Spoiler: Telepathy >>> Amanu, Drina*
Show

_"He will have to move at all haste to Heldren, or risk dying in the freeze. If we left him here for any amount of time, we would have doomed him to die slowly. Now, he has a fighting chance, and may choose a better path in life."_

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu takes the rope and nods to Darkhelm. *"You are right, I forgot just how cold it is thanks to your aid."* He pauses a moment. *"Which I am truly thankful for."* he adds, unsure if his words might be taken as a slight. *"Let's catch up to the others before they get too far ahead."* He once again checks his musket, cursing the hopefully temporary loss of his trusted companion.

----------


## lostsole31

Because the complete lack of face and black coloring could easily have a normal nod un-/mis-registered, she simply does a slow, slightly forward, side-tilted nod ... her version of trying to adapt social nonverbals and paralanguage to a body that normally only uses telepathy among its kind for communication.  She knows and respects how much information can be passed with body language, and understands that sometimes too much (tele-)chatter just doesn't give the right message.

And with that, the five of the heroes-to-be are back on the trail. Amanu and Darkhelm, with Drina following, catch up to Griss and Tenzei. Amanu and Darkhelm then take the lead to track together. As the two of you work together, you both realize that while the trail isn't hard to follow for any person with eyeballs, the things you might notice here and there show that both of you are very evenly matched on general tracking. It's just that if there is an advantage, it is that Darkhelm can bring her ability to scent a trail that just edges Amanu out.

It is at a short interval later that Darkhelm tepes that she has a funny feeling where this trail is heading, and she mentions that the tracks seem to be heading directly to the High Sentinel Lodge, and she explains to you (outsiders all), what that is. For many years, an organization of Taldan rangers called the High Sentinels has operated out of a fortified lodge at the top of Red Run Gorge in the Border Wood, charged with guarding the forest against Qadiran aggression, lest Taldors ancient enemy use the wood to hide another invasion force. Over time, however, the continued lack of hostility with Qadira dulled the sharpness of the Sentinels, and most of the units decorated veterans either retired or moved on to other posts, leaving inexperienced citizens of Heldren and the nearby cities of Demgazi and Zimar to fill the rangers ranks. The Sentinels turned their attention to more local matters, hunting down bandits who used the forest to attack trade routes in the southern prefectures of Taldor.

After climbing at least a hundred feet into the hills, the snowy trail finally levels off. In a clearing among the trees, a large wooden lodge overlooks a ravine spanned by a long rope bridge. Smoke rises from the lodges two snow-covered chimneys, and large woodpile is stacked against the outer wall. A small outbuilding stands east of the lodge, and a stone well nearly blanketed by snow is barely recognizable to the north. Several tracks lead southwest toward a detached stable.  Sure enough, Darkhelm would verify, this is High Sentinel Lodge, though she's never been inside.

Right now, it is assumed that Amanu and Darkhelm are in the lead, followed by Tenze 10' behind, followed by Drina 10' behind, with Griss standing next to her.

How do you proceed from this point?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Assuming, of course, that they were not overrun by bandits or fey monsters, they should be friendly. Correct?"* He casts a glance at Darkhelm before looking around for any signs of a struggle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Take a cursory look from a distance for signs of bandit or fey activity.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu doesn't see anything that indicates any trouble. But there is smoke coming from chimneys at the center of the lodge and a smaller trail of smoke coming from a chimney to the northwest.

----------


## Ostoril

*"They seem comfortable enough. Shall we go see if there is anything amiss, or maybe some warm food?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm nods, and looks back at the others, gesturing forward. She steps forward, and pushes past a hidden tripwire in the snow. A crossbow obscured on the porch fires and hits Darkhelm in the chest for *8*. The crossbow, once fired, falls off of its precarious perch on the porch, and a string connected to pots and pans drags them and makes a lot of noise.

What do you (plural) do?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu raises his hands up and holds his position. *"Clearly anyone paying attention would surely have heard that. I suggest we try and be friendly, there might be more traps."*

----------


## lostsole31

What do you do now? And in what direction?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu stands with his hands up non threateningly, waiting for whoever is in the cabin to make an appearance and hopefully have a peaceful talk.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Amanu waits for whoever is inside the lodge to make their intentions known. He is operating under the assumption the trap was set to deal with bandits, and not them having been overrun by bandits.

----------


## lostsole31

There is no answer from the Lodge.

----------


## Denomar

"*Are you alright?*" Tenzei says to Darkhelm.  He performs a cursory inspection to ensure the bolt did not fracture in her wound.

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm removes the bolt and looks to Tenzei.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>>Tenzei*
Show

_"I could use some light healing, yes, please."_

----------


## Denomar

"*Qi Zhong, this one is not a scale to be discarded.  Renew them.*" Placing his hand upon Darkhelm's shoulder he allows the magesty of the dragon of life to work through them both.
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Cast cure light wounds.  (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

Touching Darkhelm's shoulder is .... weird. There is a solid body there, but it is almost like smoke condensed to the relative hardness and consistency of flesh, while still being the weird give and permeability of smoke. Tenzei's hand ever so slightly sinks below the surface of her .... skin? And yet, in touching her, Tenzei recognizes that unlike skin ... which is its own consistency that - be it soft and giving like a human's, or harder to push through like many animals - Darkhelm does not possess "skin." Rather, she seems to simply possess an outside-showing portion of her inside matter, meaning that the very concept of anatomy or physiology is damned peculiar.

But at least, when his spell still seems to smooth over the vast majority of the interrupted smoothness where she was shot (only the faintest ... something ... askew now on her surface), it confirms that she is at least a "living creature" that Qi Zhong's power can heal.

She looks to the party and tepes...*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"I see it this way. We tripped an alarm and a deadly attack was fired. Would helpful rangers do this? The alarm, sure, but if someone sought out the Sentinels for help, surely the Sentinels wouldn't see this as acceptable level of protection!

"No, my instincts tell me that something is wrong ... that we have tripped an alarm ....and whoever lies within, if anyone, seeks violence. I think we should approach any future encounters with 'cautious violence' in case there are hostages or thralls, but I no longer believe that this lodge belongs to the Sentinels.

"Amanu, shall we go and check the outhouse first? and then, make a partial perimeter? I think they'd expect us to come rolling into the first egress - that back porch there, meaning it is likely the worst place to enter possibly hostile territory."_

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods to Darkhelm. *"A fair enough assumption, especially in light they have not emerged. I'll follow your plan."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party moves southwest along the wide trail, ignoring the immediate lure of the lodge while not being wholly without vigilance of the danger that may be hidden within.

Darkhelm and Amanu get to the little building that is surely an outhouse. The door to this small outhouse is frozen shut. A small hammer hangs by a rope from its upper eaves to chip away the ice and provide access. Unfortunately, the weather has made the outhouse much less functional, and the stench of its recent use is somewhat overpowering, as the two find out once the door is excavated and opened. The pair then do a circuit around the outhouse as well, but nothing of interest is noted.

The others continue to follow dutifully beyond once they get back on the trail. Once at the SW corner of the lodge, they are there at the stable to the south; see the front porch of the lodge to the north, and a bridge crossing a ravine to the west.

The stable doors are checked carefully before they are opened without incident. Twin doors open into this low stable, where five stalls hold three horses and a mix of loose straw. A rack of riding gear hangs on the east wall, and a cast-iron tub sits empty in the corner. 

Does anyone care more about the stable, or move on?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei meekly defers to whatever opinion is strongest at any given time.

----------


## Ostoril

"They already know we are here, might as well make sure no one was in here and planning to stab us in the back before we move on." Amanu begins to search the stable for anyone trying to hide among the stalls or hay.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu searches the stable. The riding tack on the eastern wall includes enough gear to equip each horse with a bit and bridle, riding saddle, and saddle bags. It should be noted to a person close to nature that one of the horses is of average-to-low quality, as is a set of tack, but the other two seem to be very nice horses, and there are two sets of very nice riding tack.

Now what?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Two of these horses seem to be of unusual quality for such a place."* Amanu states. *"Shall we make our way to investigate the lodge?"*

----------


## Denomar

"*Perhaps that is where the woman we seek is being held?  At the very least it is out of the snow.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Drina and Darkhelm nod. As the party makes its way around W/NW, they pass a bridge made of rope and wooden planks that spans a narrow ravine. Its already covered in ice and snow, and it sways alarmingly in the icy winds blowing through the gorge. The turbulent waters of a fast-moving creek surge through a couple of waterfalls far below.

Darkhelm isn't interested in the bridge right now, as she is more focused on the lodge. Drina and Griss follow mutely, ready to aid where they can.

Amanu and Tenzei, do you leave the bridge for now, or investigate?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei is only interested in the bridge in so far as checking to see if the ice on it would be especially difficult to cross.  He waits to watch the more lithe or brave members of the group to pass over it before he does so himself, using his martial arts training to follow their footsteps exactly if they are successful.
*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Swift Action:  Initiate Dragon Stance!
Delayed Action:  In the event of one of the party members successfully crossing the bridge if there is a straight path towards that party member Tenzei will charge them forgoing the attack.  This will by some miracle allow him to ignore intervening difficult terrain as he dances through their footprints.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu, what do you do?  Darkhelm & Co. don't really care to mess with the bridge (seeing as the lodge is on this side of the ravine).

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu makes a note of the bridge as a possible escape route but beyond casual observation as he passes pays it little attention.

----------


## lostsole31

To the northeast, a wooden roof extends over this wide porch. Double doors provide access to the lodge itself. Two small glass windows are set in the walls to either side of the doors.

What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Rapier in hand, Amanu will carefully picks his way towards one of the windows, keeping an eye out for anymore traps leading to the approach and trying to get a look inside without being spotted

----------


## lostsole31

Okay, Amanu, which window do you go to? Only the two on the porch (by way of you being on the porch) are high enough for you to look into.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu creeps up to the window to the right of the door.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu looks in. While there is frost on the window making things a little difficult to see, he makes out a corner bedroom that is dark and silent. There is a wardrobe, a washboard, bed, and nothing else of interest. It doesn't appear that this bedroom has seen use recently.

----------


## Denomar

"*Ah, this place is well furnished!*"

----------


## Ostoril

Taking note of the rooms lack of use, Amanu ducks down and moves to examine the other window.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu ducks down, stealthily moves across to the other window, and slowly begins to slide upwards to begin looking inwards.

As his eyeballs clear the lower part of the windowsill, he catches what he thinks is a reflection at first as another pair of eyeballs likewise rise from the windowsill at the same pace. The shock when he realizes they are amber eyes, when his eyes are blue, means that he stops right as the bridges of each others nose are visible to each other.  He and his "mirror" are so close that other than a touch of something on the lids that says "female" ... and perhaps, just perhaps that Amanu has momentary trans-species thoughts at the beauty of those golden orbs ... he sees little else of his mirror-buddy

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu freezes, holding his tail rigidly in the air. He watches his counter self, waiting to see what it does and hoping to discern it's disposition.

----------


## lostsole31

Again, the eyes are so close to each other, each only a couple inches from the frosted glass, but Amanu begins to notice that while there is a bestial beauty to the eyes, she possesses significantly less hair ... none, in fact, except a short side bob on top of auburn hair, and her long eyelashes. The skin of her forehead, nose, and tops of cheeks are green. She also stopped suddenly when you did, and now you are looking at each other...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu blinks and slowly moves his head sideways, trying to peak around the other creature.

----------


## lostsole31

He isn't sure if his counterpart blinked or not, but they slowly move their head sideways at the same pace and angle as Amanu, blocking him from being able to see past her.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu speaks to the creature quizzically. *"Hello?"*

----------


## lostsole31

As soon as he says that, her head pops up to show her whole head and a little neck as she clamps both hands over her mouth with wide eyes. She then takes them off her mouth and puts a finger to her mouth.  She points to her left, Amanu's right, which is where the door is before tapping her chest and then heading out of sight.

If Amanu reads that right, the door to the lodge is about to open if she is heading that way.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu makes sure he steps out of the way of the door and readies his rapier to protect himself if someone hostile comes out.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Take total defense and 5 foot shift back along the wall out of the way if the door could swing open and hit him.

----------


## lostsole31

Not knowing what has transpired .... Griss, Drina, and Darkhelm are all poised to rain death on whomever opens that door. 

Tenzei, what do you do?

Amanu, you see half the party ready to just open up with violence.

----------


## Denomar

"*What are we doing?  Who is that?*" Tenzei urgently whispers.

----------


## lostsole31

The door opens, and there is an intake of breath as Drina and Darkhelm and Griss are about to send volleys of pain and destruction forth.  But nobody comes out. Instead, there is a spatula with a white dish towel wrapped around it that is waved like a modified white flag.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu turns to his companions and places a finger over his mouth before maneuvering himself into the doorway to face his new "friend", leading with the tip of his rapier held defensively, just in case it is a trick.

----------


## lostsole31

The makeshift white flag disappears behind the door.

Then, pushing open the door, is a brown bear .... but an adolescent one since it is only Medium. Followed by that is a very attractive (compared to other half-orc females) woman. She has her finger over her own mouth and whispers. *"Arthog, go potty."*

The bear looks at the party suspiciously.

She repeats a little louder, at sotto voce. *"Go ... potty."*

The bear trundles off into the woods to the south.

*"Okay,"* she says, while trying to gesture that you remain 'quiet,' *"they heard an alarm, and they saw a bunch of people go south, but those idiots think you'll be coming in from the east, or ignoring the lodge and heading across the bridge. Who are you, and what are you doing here?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu keeps his voice low and calm. *"I am Amanu,my companions and I have come to find the powerful source of this unusual weather. Who are you? and who are 'they'?"*

----------


## Denomar

"*While finding the source of this unusual weather would be a sensible thing to do.  Currently we are tracking the whereabouts of Argentea Malassene.  She was captured not far from here and the trail has led us in this direction.*"  Tenzei clasps his fist in salute.  "*I am Tenzei.  Are you well?*"

----------


## lostsole31

*"Shhhh,"* she says, as the heroes are speaking louder than she'd prefer. *"Follow me to the kitchen, and we'll talk."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods and follows their hopefully new ally, though he keeps his rapier at the ready in case it is a trap or there is anyone else who is not so favorable to their presence.

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei, do you follow?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei will follow.  But cautiously.  Before he steps through the door he'll turn around and make a quick scan of the area trying to see where the bear has gone too.  Or whether or not other people are coming out of the woodworks.

----------


## lostsole31

The bear is partially obscured by the trees to the south. The rest of the party follows your "hostess" indoors.

Immediately upon entering, you see a bearskin rug dominates the floor of this trophy room, and the heads of several deer have been mounted on the walls. Doors lead north and south, while two hallways go farther east.

You follow her north into the kitchen where a large fireplace takes up most of the north wall of this room, its radiant heat providing palpable relief from the cold weather outside. Cabinets and shelves line the remaining wall space, and four windows look out on the wintry landscape surrounding the lodge.

She gestures for Tenzei to shut the door quietly.

*"Speak quietly,"* she says in a murmur. *"You aren't Rohkar's .... and you aren't the former owners of this lodge. Who are you, and what are you doing here?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu lowers his voice to match hers. *"As I said, I am Amanu. A servant of The Green Faith and beauteous nature. My purpose is to uncover those who defile the land with this unnatural cold. Currently it would seem that the trail leads to dicovering the whereabouts of Argentea Malassene. I take it from your words you are not one of the High Sentinels whom should be occupying this lodge?"*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei nods slowly.  "*Also, who is this Rokhar?*" he whispers.

----------


## lostsole31

She reacts as if you still might be speaking too loudly.*Spoiler: Hint*
Show

Font size "1."
*"Name's Ten-Penny .... Ten-Penny Tacey. I had a quick exit from Demgazi 'fore I found myself in the Border Wood. Rohkar, the leader of the bandits that took over this lodge from its former occupants? Well, he gave me shelter and convinced me ta' stay on. I wasn't thrilled, because he was skeevy, but I agreed. So, I keep the fire stoked in the kitchen and occasionally serve meals to my 'fellow' bandits. Pot o' soup there made of horse is for some bandits what came down with chillbane shakes. 

"I tell you this because I'm not fond of this crew. I'd slip away if I had the chance, but we have this strange weather wot I don' understand, but I think it has to do with people Rohkar goes out to speak with. Haven't seen 'em. As far as the Lady, I think she's in the cellar, but I haven't put eyes on her."*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei nods and begins searching for a cellar while everyone else talks.  There were too many people inside this room to be truly comfortable.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu, do you go with Tenzei? The others could stay behind...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods to Ten-Penny. *"If you want, you can come with me when this is resolved. For now, I best not let my companion go alone."* Amanu will go with Tenzei.

----------


## lostsole31

The assumption is that you are both moving stealthily (half-speed, no hustle). You are outside the kitchen, back in the trophy room. What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu gestures to the stairs and shakes his head then points along the wall opposite of the doors they entered the lodge.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Point to the wall on the Image North. If Tenzei does not object will move in that direction and begin searching rooms in a clockwise fashion around the room. Stopping to listen for activity in a room before opening the door if nothing is heard inside.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu quietly passes by Tenzei, with the latter understanding that  stealth is the vanaran's bailiwick. But as soon as Amanu creeps north  into the NW corner of the room, a board from the old lodge makes a  terrific creak just as Amanu sees far to the eastern side of the lodge  (looking out a window to the eastern porch) a human man. The problem is,  the man sees Amanu and shouts, *"Intruders!"*

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Tenzei, so much for Amanu being stealthy. You currently have a life link set up with Amanu, Drina, and Griss. What do you do?

----------


## Denomar

"*This feels familiar.*"

Tenzei goes to see if there's any way to Bar the Door to the southwest.  The less places to enter this room.  The less likely the pair were to be flanked, and it was easier to defend a corridor than an open field.

"*We shall make the same stand as Zhao'den'si!*" Tenzei begins to explain.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* "*This feels familiar.*"

Tenzei goes to the double doors to the southwest and bars them. The less  places to enter this room, the less likely the pair were to  be flanked, and it was easier to defend a corridor than an open field.

"*We shall make the same stand as Zhao'den'si!*" Tenzei begins to explain. 

*R1T21:* Purple Raider comes into view and calls out while taking a shot at Amanu (and missing) with his shortbow, *"Got some freaky-monkey man, here! And somebody's by the front door!"*

*R1T16:* Red, the one who spotted Amanu and broke the intended ambush. *"Yeah, he'll make an interesting pelt!"*

He closes on Amanu and shoots, an arrow skimming the vanaran's left knee for *1*.

*R1T15:* Amanu, rapier in hand. What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu makes his way across the room, affording the stone wall to protect his side as he strikes out against the purple raider with his rapier.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Move: Move diagonally south east 2 squares to be north of purple raider.
Standard: Rapier Attack [roll]1d20+8[/roll] for (1d6+1)[*2*] piercing damage.
Fixed roll because it didn't like me fixing the previous attack roll: [roll]1d20+8[/roll]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Amanu makes his way across the room, affording the stone wall to protect  his side as he strikes out against the purple raider with his rapier, grazing him in his left shoulder for *2*.

*R1T13:* The kitchen door opens, revealing Darkhelm.

*R1T10-5:*  Green comes around from the north, short sword bared but with shortbow  in off hand. Blue comes into view and shoots at Tenzei. Amanu sees Brown  arriving around the SE corner of the mid-room fireplace, putting his  shortbow away with his short sword out.

*Round One Ends, Round 2 begins ...

R2T22:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

With the door securely barred, hopefully, Tenzei dashes low and fast to the aid of Amanu.  Years of training providing surety to his step as he turns into a falling axe kick to the further foe.

Swift Action:  Initiate Dragon Stance.
Full Round Action:  Charge, Risky Strike vs Enemy Blue.  Since this movement must be the shortest possible straight line towards blue this should place Tenzei northwest of Amanu on top of the bear skin rug looking feature of the map.
*Spoiler: chaaaaaarge*
Show


Charging Attack Roll (1d20+8)[*14*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*12*]
critical confirmation (1d20+8)[*11*]
critical damage (2d6+14)[*18*]
-2 ac until next turn

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* With the door securely barred (hopefully), Tenzei dashes low and fast to  the aid of Amanu.  Years of training providing surety to his step as he  turns into a falling axe kick to the further foe, hitting him in his lower right arm for *12*.

*R2T21-16:* Purple puts his bow in his off-hand, pulls out his short sword, and stabs Amanu in his right calf for *4*. Red steps up and shoots at Tenzei with a wild shot that seems to put the man in some type of duress.

*R2T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Raiders in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu curses the sudden assault, but continues his attack and lashes out once again with his rapier.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Standard: Attack with rapier (1d20+8)[*28*] for (1d6+1)[*3*] piercing damage against purple.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Amanu curses the sudden assault, but continues  his attack and lashes out once again with his rapier, striking the man  in the chest for *7*. 

*R2T13:* Darkhelm steps out of the kitchen, closes the door behind her, and surveys the current battle.

*R2T10-5:* Green stabs Amanu in the lower back for *5*. Blue takes out his short sword and stabs Tenzei in the upper right arm for *4* before taking a step west. Brown tries to stab Amanu from around the corner.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Tenzei, your life link activates on Amanu; Amanu *heals 5* as Tenzei takes *5*.  Tenzei recovers from his previous that had made him vulnerable to  Blue's attack. Tenzei, what do you do? Blue is your antagonist, but  Amanu is flanked; you're also pretty sure that your life link is going  to activate again in a few seconds from the wounds Amanu had received.

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

"*QI ZHONG!  AID ME!*"  Tenzei yells in Tian.  Once again he directs his chi inwards at a moments notice and heals some of his wounds.  Then he strikes hard and fast at the foes nearest to himself.  Each blow aimed directly at the temple or xiphoid process.

*Spoiler: Rolls: Hooooold*
Show


Swift Action:  Healer's Way on self.  (1d6)[*5*] healing.
Full Attack Action Flurry of Blows.

First Attack Stunning Fist vs Green.  (1d20+7)[*26*]
Damage (1d6+5)[*7*]
Critical Confirmation (1d20+7)[*16*]
Critical Damage (2d6+10)[*19*]
Fortitude DC 16 or Stunned

Second Attack Regular ol' Fist vs Blue.  (1d20+7)[*17*]
Damage (1d6+3)[*8*]
Critical Confirmation (1d20+7)[*16*]
Critical Damage (2d6+6)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* "*QI ZHONG!* *Jiù jiù wǒ**!*"  Tenzei yells  in Tian.  Once again, he directs his chi inwards at a moments notice and  heals some of his wounds (*5 healing*).  Then he strikes hard and fast at the foes  nearest to himself. A left fist strikes Green in the xiphoid process for *7 + stunned*,  knocking the air out of him hard enough that he drops both his bow and  sword. A rising right fist hammer blows Blue in the left shoulder with a  crunch for *8*.

*R3T21-16:* Purple  sidesteps to now flank Tenzei with Blue, but Tenzei blocks. Red steps  up, takes out his sword, and Tenzei just barely deflects the swordarm.

*R3T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Continuing to focus his attacks on one target at a time he lashes out once more towards the purple raider.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Standard: Attack with rapier (1d20+8)[*28*] for (1d6+1)[*3*] piercing damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Continuing to focus his attacks on one target at  a time he lashes out once more towards the raider. This time he stabs  way low, hitting Purple in his Achilles heel for *7 + 1 DEX + 1/2 speed*, dropping the man.

*R3T13:*  Darkhelm looks over at the raiders to the north of Tenzei. She raises  her arm, showing her lightless palm, and a beam of black energy fires  out to hit Blue in the head for *11*. The man drops, and  the nature of the wound she inflicted was nothing like you've ever seen  before. Where she struck on his face, there is a nasty wound, and it  seems like part of the head and hair where he was struck turned to dust  or ash or some type of floating particulate residue that floats to the  floor. It isn't the most dramatic type of energy or effect, and yet  there is something horrific about it. While the lightning lash she has  used in the past seems more destructive, this attack is more  disturbing.*Spoiler: Visual*
Show

A good sense of the visual is when people in _Avengers: Endgame_  "depixelated" into dust, though in this case it is only a much smaller  part of a person, wounding rather than wholesale maiming or  disintegrating.
She also seems to Amanu to be quite trained in  CQB ranged combat.

*R3T10-5:* Green is stunned.  Brown steps in, hoping he would flank, and not realizing that his ally  (Green) is stunned. He attacks Amanu, but the vanaran deflects  masterfully.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Tenzei suffers *5* even as Amanu *heals 5*. Tenzei, what do you do?

Red on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Third verse, same as the first...and second.  As Tenzei prepares he feels the warmth of his gods' grace deep within.  "*The of Qi Zhong are at my back!  You are Outnumbered!*"  Tenzei barks.  Then he whirls into a spinning double roundhouse kick.  The first moves quicker and he uses the impetus of this strike to spin over his first target and strikes at the one behind as well, this second kick releases what feels almost like a burst of wind as a sound like the whip-crack of a long sinuous tail echoes throughout the small room.

*Spoiler: I can (not) do this all day*
Show


Swift Action:  Healers way, Heal Self (1d6)[*3*]
Full Attack Action: Flurry of Blows
Attack one Roundhouse Kick versus Green, Risky Strike.  (1d20+6)[*9*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*9*]
Critical Confirmation (1d20+6)[*10*]
Critical Damage (2d6+14)[*16*]

Attack two Second Rounder Roundhouse Kick versus Red, Risky Strike.  Final Stunning Fist Attempt (for real this time) (1d20+6)[*18*]
Damage (1d6+5)[*6*]
Critical Confirmation (1d20+6)[*20*]
Critical Damage (2d6+10)[*13*]
Fortitude DC 16 or Stunned

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Third verse, same as the first...and second.  As Tenzei prepares, he feels the warmth of his gods' grace deep within.  "*The blessings of Qi Zhong are at my back!  You are outnumbered!*"   Tenzei barks.  Then he whirls into a spinning double roundhouse kick.   The first moves quicker and he uses the impetus of this strike to spin  over his first target (whom he did not strike, being blocked by the  stunned man's padded armor) and strikes at the one behind instead. This  second  kick releases what feels almost like a burst of wind as a sound like  the whip-crack of a long sinuous tail echoes throughout the small room.  Even though the man attempt to block with his shield, Tenzei had gotten  inside and kicked his shield hand for extraordinary pain, causing 6 +  stunned, proving that you don't have to hit a vital to temporarily shut a  man down.  Red drops his bow and sword.

*R4T16:* Red is stunned ...

*R4T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Enemies in the hole ....

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu turns toward the brown bandit, and jabs out at the man's foolish attempts to engage him when the tide of battle is clearly changing.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Standard: Attack with rapier (1d20+8)[*14*] for (1d6+1)[*5*] piercing damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Amanu turns toward the brown bandit, and jabs out at the man's foolish  attempts to engage him when the tide of battle is clearly changing. That jab hits the man in the side of the groin for *5*. 

*R4T13:* Darkhelm steps up next to Tenzei, points to Brown, and a black beam grazes the man's chest for *6* of that strange effect.

*R4T10-5:*  Green is in the absolute worst place to be and attempts to withdraw to  the north. Tenzei, still having focused on power striking, fails to have  the accuracy to penetrate the man's padded armor as he goes, though  Green stops once he gets past Red. Badly wounded as he is, Brown's  desperation helps him as he succeeds on a draw cut on Amanu's right hand  for *2*.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* With that last cut on Amanu's hand, it is just enough for Tenzei to sacrifice *5* to give *5 healing* to Amanu. Tenzei, what do you do?

Red on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Having now finished speaking his truly florid and over exaggerated boast Tenzei makes good on his promises and attempts to beat the high holy heck out of the partially conscious figure before him.  As he raises his fist to strike Tenzei feels the pull of the soul link once more and lets the part of his mind that regulates his chi bleed a little more into his extremities; flushing himself with light and vitality.

*Spoiler: *Pow!*  *Bzam!**
Show

Swift Action: Healers way, Heal Self (1d6)[*5*]

Full Attack Action: Flurry of Blows
Attack one Big Punch versus Red, Risky Strike. (1d20+6)[*15*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*11*]
Critical Confirmation [roll]1d20+6)[/roll]
Critical Damage (2d6+14)[*17*]

Attack two nominally less Big Punch versus Red, Risky Strike. (1d20+6)[*18*]
Damage (1d6+5)[*9*]
Critical Confirmation (1d20+6)[*9*]
Critical Damage (2d6+10)[*20*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Having now finished speaking his truly florid and over exaggerated boast  Tenzei makes good on his promises and attempts to beat the high holy  heck out of the partially conscious figure before him.  As he raises his  fist to strike Tenzei feels the pull of the soul link once more and  lets the part of his mind that regulates his chi bleed a little more  into his extremities; flushing himself with light and vitality for *5 healing*.  Tenzei sees that he better hurry as Red is once more battle-focused he  chops his hand against Red's elbow to cause it to bend the wrong way for  *11*. The man begins to fall but the second punch is  already there to break his ulna in an open fracture for that sprays  blood from the lower brachial artery as he falls.

*R5T15:* Amanu, what do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Enemies in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu smirks at the bandit before him and lets loose another strike.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Standard: Attack with rapier (1d20+8)[*16*] for (1d6+1)[*3*] piercing damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Amanu smirks at the bandit before him and lets loose another strike, striking the man in the belly for *3*. The man slumps to his feet, and then falls over. 

*R5T13:* Darkhelm steps over Blue's fallen form for a clear shot that hits Green in the lower left arm for *7*, dropping the last active opponent.

*Combat Over, but Initiative Continues ...*

*R6T22:* Tenzei, no more active opponents. What do you do?

Amanu on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei does what Tenzei has always done.  Defer to another authority.

"*What shall we do?*"

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:* Tenzei does what Tenzei has always done.  Defer to another authority. "*What shall we do?*" 

*R6T15:* Amanu, I guess that means you are "authority." What do you do?

Darkhelm on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

*"They clearly know we are here now, though judging by the sudden attack, im not sure they are too tactically minded. Perhaps we should ask Penny how many others there are. We have taken out a fair number, it might be safest to simply take on the rest and be done with it if there are not too many remaining?"* Amanu turns to Darkhelm for any objections.

----------


## lostsole31

*Initiative Ends ...* (as do all in-combat effects & stances)

Darkhelm doesn't really interject, but gestures to the kitchen door.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu makes his way back to the kitchen, opens the door and slips inside. He looks to Penny and waves her over, *"They seem to have discovered us already, but might not know of your aid. How many of your companions are there in total?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Ten-Penny thinks about it, *"I think there were about five or six or so on the far side ready for intruders, but there are another four in the sickroom to the south on the eastern side. Those are the raiders I treat with soup, because they have chillbane shakes. But it is impossible to know how many others are where because they're always coming and going, and I don't pay attention to that ... I'm in here."*

Drina sees Tenzei and goes up to him and says to him, *"This is my last healing spell, and I've already exhausted my sorcery."*

She asks the spirits to guide Tenzei through safer paths and casts a spell on him for *11 healing*.  *"Wow,"* she remarks, *"the spirits are really looking out for your well-being."*

Amanu, Tenzei ... what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

"*I do not understand.  Why kidnap people if they are ill?  Should they not be ingratiating themselves to the locals to acquire medicine?  Capturing the locals could only lead to more suffering and ill intent being shared between them.*"

Tenzei snorts in frustration and turns to the fallen bandits.

"*Griss wait.*"  he gestures to the group of fallen.  "*My heart is not so cold as to simply murder these people.  If you will allow me I will bind their wounds and put them with their sick.  We can send word back to town that there are wounded and sick here and beg for mercy in their stead.  They must depend on each other before they run out of food by themselves.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Griss, who was directly addressed, looks at Tenzei curiously. *"They murdered Lady Argentea's cohort. Let 'em rot."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks to Tenzei and nods. *"Let me help. We don't know for certain these ones murdered those people any more than Penny. Life is precious and death, generally, permanent. Until we have proof we should stay our blades."*

He turns back at Penny. *"By my count, then, we hopefully have accounted for the majority of the threats."* He pauses a thoughtful moment. *"What about your friend in the snow?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Hunting takes time,"* Ten-Penny shrugs.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu helps tend to the wounded and moves to check the rooms on the south side for any lurking threats or the sick room, whichever appears first.

----------


## lostsole31

A credit to their hardiness, while Red and Blue had died, it seems that the other three are stable.

Ten-Penny and Drina return to the kitchen while Ten-Penny continues to tend her soup.

For completeness' sake, Amanu opens the door to the unused bedroom they had espied from the outside, and doesn't notice anything particularly off.

Darkhelm is ... you guess "looking" around the room ... but for the lack of eyes or facial expressions. She stops at the bearskin rug and slowly looks down at a comatose raider lying partly on it. She gets Tenzei's help to carefully move the man off so as not to aggravate his injuries (being sure to thank the burly healer), and then removes the bearskin rug.  Beneath it is a hidden trap door with a padlock.

Though it might go through their minds to get Griss for this task, of the small pouch she wears at her side Darkhelm pulls forth a few finely made, specialized tools. She works on the lock for only a few seconds before it surrenders to her. She puts her tools away, removes the padlock, and then look to Tenzei and Amanu to take the lead while she steps back.

So, who is going to open the trap door?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu crouches down next to the trap door, looking for any signs of anything amiss before opening the trap door.

----------


## lostsole31

The space seems to lead to an underground cellar. There aren't stairs, but a ladder on what is the cellar's western wall.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu turns to his companions *"Think we should investigate now, or clear the rest of the lodge first?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm points down into the cellar.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu reaches back and checks on his musket. With a sigh, he intones some arcane words and touches his rapier, causing it to glow and grasps it with his tail. *"If my musket were not so affected, I would cover you."* He swings himself into position and begins to descend the ladder.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Cast light on rapier, carry rapier with tail, descend stairs.

----------


## lostsole31

A 10' high ladder provides access to the cellar. A half-dozen boxes and barrels take up the majority of this underground cellar. A rough blanket lies spread on the floor in the southeast corner next to a bowl of half-eaten food.

There is one occupant of this cellar ... a dirty woman in noble clothing that is in tatters ... and who is seriously wounded.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu smiles at the woman. *"Hello Miss?"* He pauses for a brief moment before continuing on. *"I am Amanu. We are here to help. May I tend to your wounds?"*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei's voice floats from up above.  "*If anyone is there I say hello!*" He walks to the doorway where the men had entered to make a small ice pack with one of the fallen bandit's gloves  and snow.  It's not like that dead man over there was going to need them right at this moment.  And that poor fellow over by the other wall was going to have quite a bruise.

----------


## lostsole31

> Amanu smiles at the woman. *"Hello Miss?"* He pauses for a brief moment before continuing on. *"I am Amanu. We are here to help. May I tend to your wounds?"*


*"I permit you to touch me for the purpose of healing, Amanu,"* croaks the wounded, but proud, voice of the woman there. *"I am the Lady Argentea Malassene. Did my family send you? I must say you arrived sooner than I thought my family could have known."*



> Tenzei's voice floats from up above.  "*If anyone is there, I say, 'Hello!'*" He walks to the doorway where the men had entered to make a small ice pack with one of the fallen bandit's gloves  and snow.  It's not like that dead man over there was going to need them right at this moment.  And that poor fellow over by the other wall was going to have quite a bruise.


Darkhelm goes down the ladder and then pops her head up to inform Tenzei..*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Tenzei*
Show

_"It seems Amanu has found the Lady Argentea."_

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shakes his head. *"No, one of your guard made it to town, they asked us to look for you. Those who have brought this unnatural weather seemed connected, and we happened upon you. It seems the right thing to do."* he says as he approaches. He intones some blessings of nature and gestures the signs of healing and reaches to heal her wounds, pausing momentarily and looking to her for permission to touch her wounds. *"Forgive my touch."


**Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Cure Light Wounds: (1d8+3)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

Though still wounded, it does seem to have a marked effect on her. *"Thank you, Amanu, now--"* and she stops suddenly, looking to the west.

Amanu looks over and sees Darkhelm at the bottom of the ladeder.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods to Darkhelm. *"Darkhelm, this is The Lady Argentea Malassene. The Lady Argentea Malassene, this is one of your rescuers, Darkhelm."* He then fixes a stern eye on Darkhelm. *"A heads up would be nice if we find another elk roaming about."* He turns back to Lady Argentea, *"Do you require more healing, or will that suffice until we can get you to a more hospitable location?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I desire more healing, yes; but it is not required if you have more dark work ahead of you,"* she says.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods *"Hopefully it is not required, but unless you are well versed in self defense, I would think it better for us to be the ones to engage blades and arrows."* He looks back to Darkhelm, *"Shall we return to the kitchen before clearing the rest of the lodge? Once it is clear, we can at least rest in relatively safely."*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm gives that exaggerated single nod and goes up the ladder, likely followed by Amanu and Lady Argentea, and all of you see Tenzei tending to the fallen bandits.

Tenzei, Red and Blue are dead, but the other four bandits are alive and comatose.

----------


## Denomar

"*These few have been punished for their deeds.  We should make haste lest they awake and decide to make more.*"

Tenzei re-buttons his coat and pulls up his hood in preparation to leave.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks at Tenzei and introduces The Lady and Tenzei before continuing.* "We should search the rest of the lodge. There may be clues, but first, let us get The Lady to the relative safety of the kitchen and our companions."*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm may have the power of storms, but Lady Argentea has the power of a stormy brow. *"The ... kitchen?"* she glowers at Amanu before turning to Darkhelm. *"You, strange and featureless creature of blackened night. You hold the sword of my fallen captain, Yuln Oerstag. I would have his sword to mete out vengeance for him, his men, and the death of my ladies in waiting."*

Darkhelm sheepishly hands her the sheathed sword and baldric, and Lady Argentea puts on the carriage and draws the sword. *"Amanu, you can get what clues you desire. I will get what blood I am owed. Deal?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu pauses looking at the woman with confusion for a moment. *"Apologies. Had I known you were a warrior, I would not have discounted you from your vengeance. I will not turn down another allied blade, though your safety is not my priority and I will treat you as any other."* He holds up his hand in the beginning of the signs of healing. *"If you wish to join in arms, I should tend to your remaining wounds, that you might survive to meet out your vengeance."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


To save back and forth, if she accepts more healing Amanu will cast another Cure Light Wounds on her for (1d8+3)[*7*] damage. Otherwise he will just begin to search the remaining rooms.

----------


## lostsole31

She takes the healing (7), and asks, *"And what of these companions in the kitchen of which you speak?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shrugs. *"They are holding the kitchen, a defensible and warm position with food supplies. If you do not wish to join them, I will not force you."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"So ....."* she ponders, *"how many brave souls are holding the kitchen safe, instead of continuing with the rest against whatever threats Rohkar may have littered about this, this ... large cabin."* The last she says looking around at her surroundings.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Drina and Griss, two of our party, as well as Penny. It seems she was forced into cooking for the bandits and wishes to leave. I know you may wish vengeance against all who associate with those who attacked, but I would ask that you stay your hand until we discern her guilt and true trustworthiness."* Amanu smiles at Lady Argentea. *"For now she has been helpful and even told us where to find you."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Call them out to me,"* says the Lady.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shrugs and moves to the kitchen to beckon his friends to meet Lady Argentea.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei follows the group to the kitchen but will stop at Lady Argentea's side and with eyes downcast in a proper show of deference whisper to her.

"*If you wish to punish these few.  Why let them off easy with death?  Wound their pride!  This winter will surely kill them slowly if they do not throw themselves at the mercy of the town nearby.  And who better to grant them succor than you?  Let them toil under the humiliation of the knowledge that one they once sought to capture could hold the keys to their lives.  Meanwhile you profit from their service with man power, while the village learns of your magnanimity elevating your in their eyes.*"

He winks at her, bows, and with a wide smile steps into the kitchen where he moves to lounge against a counter.

----------


## lostsole31

As Amanu brings the others out to greet the Lady, she looks oddly at Tenzei. *"I hope you didn't get the idea that I am going to slaughter the fallen. But during my abduction I attempted to give terms, and they would not hear it. If an enemy falls, see to them if that is your will, but I will not hold my blade as oft otherwise I might against a Rohkar or his men."*

The others hear her say this, as Tenzei finds himself alone in the kitchen .... the others having gone out to the Trophy Hall (.... and very likely, Tenzei walks right back out.)

*"Who are you, please, one and singly,"* says the Lady Argentea.

*"Drina, a harrower."*

*"Griss, catfolk vizier."*

*"Ten-Penny Tacey, umm, recent recruit to Rohkar's,"* she says, but quickly adds, *"but only because I didn't know where else to go. I was hungry, and I joined after they captured you."*

Lady Argenta nods. *"What are your duties now, Ms. Tacey?"*

*"Lodge cook and give soup to the bandits what have the shakes. They're sick, m'lady."*

*"Then I shall not raise arms against your patients unless they raise arms against me."*

Ten-Penny feels awkward but nods as Lady Argentea looks to Drina and Griss. *"Your three friends had rough work out here while you were in the kitchen, doing ... what, exactly?"*

Drina says, *"I had exhausted my spells against various fights and healing getting here. I don't know how to fight, so there's little else I can do."*

*"Thank you, Drina,"* responds Lady Argentea, *"for seeing that my rescuers were safely brought to the lodge. I count you among them. Take refuge in the kitchen for now, for more dark work is ahead for the rest of us. Your efforts will not go unrewarded."*

Drina nods, bows, and goes back to the kitchen.

Lady Argentea looks to Griss, who pre-empts a repeat of the question by saying, *"I was watching the prisoner, Ms. Tacey there. Never can tell about some people. She might have sold us a bill of goods to stab us in the back."*
*
"You never tied her up."*

*"Oh, uh,"* Griss stumbles, *"I ... didn't think of it."*
*
"Chain shirt, fine rapier, obvious magical prowess with that light show at your shoulders. You don't strike me as stupid. You said 'never can tell about some people,' but I can. You're here because there is likely a reward involved, and if you can get by with others putting their lives on the line, that will leave you to collect what is needed. I can tell about you. You are an opportunist and a coward."*
*
"Look here--!"*
*
"Your healer is tapped out, and it took someone else to still offer me precious succor. Gods knows I need more, but I will do what must be done and not shirk or stand by for others to be cut down on my behalf. But I won't allow freeloaders to soak up the rewards, either. You have fur that should protect you back to Heldren. Leave here now. Thank you for your service thus far. I neither require nor desire further help from you. Should we begin to quail in our efforts, we don't need your rapier to seal your final loyalties."*

Griss looks to Amanu and Tenzei (though avoids looking at Darkhelm), *"Hey! Are you going to let her speak to me that way?"*

----------


## Denomar

"*The gods give us all tongues that we may speak our minds.  I can not prevent her speaking anything she wishes regardless of whether or not I agree with her sentiments.*"  Tenzei smiles gently at Griss, it was never easy to be dismissed by one who felt they were superior.  He directed his smile towards lady Argentea.  "*It is perhaps harsh to judge hired help on the fact that they were hired.  But your opinions are your own.*"

Seeing the unasked question coming what with Argentea interrogating everyone he continues.

"*I am Tenzei of the Tian'Shu, and a servant of Qi Zhong the great Dragon of Life.  I am a surgeon and herbalist of some small skill.  I seek to aid whomever the Dragon puts within my sight.*"

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea does not turn to acknowledge Tenzei, simply staring at Griss, and pointing at the double doors.

Amanu, what is your take on the situation?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shrugs. *"We all have our parts to play. It would seem the Lady is safe and your goal complete. Word needs to be received by Heldren. Let them know of our success, claim your share of the reward for your success. There is no need for you to endanger yourself for someone who no longer wishes your aid."*

----------


## lostsole31

Griss nods to Amanu, gives the lady a dirty look, gathers his things, and then is out the door, with Tenzei barring them again.

As Amanu was speaking, Lady Argentea has been stripping padded armor off of a dead raider, and now Darkhelm assists putting it on her.  Likewise, Darkhelm takes up a shortbow and a quiver of arrow for herself. She thinks for a second, and then takes a short sword as well, then hands the lady a quiver and bow as well.

Lady Argentea looks to the half-orc. *"Ms. Tacey, you may either take refuge in the kitchen, or if you wish to be an insurance beneficiary on this rescue's post-mission split, can you take up arms with us? That will go far to prove to any of my father's people that would investigate that you were contrite, repentant, and exonerated for your very short sting with Rohkar's Raiders."*

Ten-Penny is taken aback, but says, *"Sure, I mean, yes, 'mlady. Just let me get my things. But I will leave my bear to hunt."*

Ten-Penny comes back from the kitchen a minute later. She was already wearing leather armor, but now she has her own short sword, a finely made hand crossbow, and a dagger.

Lady Argentea looks to Tenzei. *"You look like an alert fellow, you and Amanu. Whither  thou goest. I am not so foolish as to lead while wounded and wearing a  dead man's padded armor that didn't protect him well enough. I admit my pride does get the better of me at times, but I am not stupid. Meanwhile, whatever damsel-foolishness you have in your head, if I give you combat recommendations from the benefit of not being in the mix, you might be surprised that despite my father's best wishes, I am well schooled on military tactics."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks at Lady Argentea. *"Your bravery proves the worth of your opinion. However, our mission to save you is complete and more pressing matters exist if you do not wish to return to the safety of town. I cannot guarantee your safety, and while you may be no damsel in distress, you are wounded. To know of battle and to know battle are two different things, I doubt not your knowledge, but your experience. Both must be considered and weighed. I will heed your words, but you must heed ours in kind."* He turns to take in the lodge *"Now, let us clear the lodge, it has been a long day and some rest could do us all good."*

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea gives Amanu a nod.

Who is leading (likely Amanu)? Where to next?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu makes his way leading the group in searching the rooms on the main floor of the lodge, starting in a clockwise pattern from the kitchen. Listening for any noise beyond the doors before carefully opening them.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu listens, hears nothing, and opens the door. A single rumpled bed occupies this room. It stands empty. There is a door to the north against the eastern wall. 

The party enters. Then Amanu listens at that eastern door, hears nothing, and opens it. Three doors open into this room. A sturdy bed heaped with blankets sits near the only window, and a large maple chest occupies the southwest corner.

What now?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Let us make sure the lodge is clear before taking our time to search for clues. Once the doors and windows are all locked, it will make it much harder to ambush us while we investigate."* He briefly checks the state of the windows, making sure to lock any that are lockable and noting any that are not before continuing his clockwise sweep of the lodge.

----------


## lostsole31

Knowing the southern door leads to the great hall, Amanu goes to the east, the party filling in behind him.

Ten-Penny says, *"That's my room. Go ahead and look for completeness, but don't muck with my stuff."*

Amanu listens and opens the door. A bed and chest sit across from one another in this small room. Two doors serve as exits, and a window looks out on the north side of the lodge.

Amanu listens at the southern door, opens, and steps out into the Great Room. A large table and two benches run the length of this hall, and a twenty-foot-high vaulted ceiling rises into the rafters overhead. To the west, a roaring fireplace provides a welcome heat and light while to the south, a flight of stairs ascends to a wooden balcony overlooking the room. A set of double doors stands in the wall to the east.

Amanu looks out the windows to the east instead of opening the exterior doors. The next door to the south, under the balcony on the second floor, Ten-Penny says, *"There are four bandits in there that have the chillbane shakes and are unarmored, but likely ready to respond since an alarum was effectively raised."*

What do you do/ suggest?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Are there any other doors in there? Do the windows open, or would they need to be broken?"* He then looks to Lady Argentea. *"Would you see revenge met on those who are sick, or should we let local justice see to them?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I feel really uncomfortable bringing death to those I was helping, even if it wasn't what I wanted to be doing,"* says Ten-Penny anxiously. *"There are three windows in there, including a nice, scenic bay window to the south. But no external doors. Nothing else of interest in there."*

Lady Argentea speaks up. *"There is no honor in visiting vengeance upon the sick, only in defense. I say we leave this room be. Once we are done here, they can take their chances in the cold, or come back with us to Heldren .... to be healed, but also to face justice that they meet their maker whole."*

----------


## Ostoril

*"Good, then let us secure the door, or at least make it noisome if they try to come out before continuing our search. I see no need to spill the blood of the sick and injured unless they seek it themselves."* He sees to creating  some form of barricade from the nearby furniture, securing the door handle to it if the door opens away from the hall rather than into it before continuing to search the lodge.

----------


## lostsole31

A simple deterrent/noisy obstacle is placed in the way.

The party had already looked at the empty bedroom to the southwest, so it's time to go up the stairs.

Darkhelm goes to inform Drina in the kitchen. Drina, for her part, is nervous in the kitchen and will follow at the back. If nothing else, maybe her knowledge could be called upon.

The party begins up the stairs in single file. Up stairs, there is just the narrow balcony with but a single door there to the south.

Any preps before breaching the door?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu listens for any signs of activity on the other side before breaching the door with rapier in hand.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If no obvious signs of activity, no other preparations.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei follows in contented silence.  The door is never anything to be afraid of.  It is the steps beyond that may be cause for concern.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu doesn't hear anything, so he opens the door. As he turns the knob,  he notices that the knob is exceptionally cold, this triggers his  hair-trigger senses so that by the time he opens the door and sees a  skeleton with a glowing blue light and ice riming it, he is ready!

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T31:* Amanu, there is some type of skeletal creature in front of you and a little farther in as well. Chill cold washes over you for *4 cold*. What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Unholy"* His breath trails off as he dives towards and past the creature in front of him hoping to evade it's retaliation. With a leap he hops up onto the counter and with another hop and skip leaps to the far counter. He spins around letting loose a shimmering beam from his hand with a prayer and a flourish at the skeleton in the doorway.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Move Action: 
Attempt to move through the undead's square to the south with acrobatics (1d20+13)[*28*] 10ft
Attempt to move out of the undead's square to the south with acrobatics (1d20+13)[*25*] 10 ft
Attempt a high jump onto the counter with an acrobatics check of (1d20+13)[*21*]
Attempt to move out of the counter's square with acrobatics (1d20+13)[*31*]
Attempt to jump diagonally SE to the countertop square with the wine bottle with acrobatics of (1d20+13)[*16*] 10ft

Standard Action:
Cast Disrupt Undead (1d20+8)[*21*] touch attack for (1d6)[*2*] damage to undead.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T31:* *"Unholy..."* Amanu's breath trails off as he  dives towards and past the creature in front of him hoping to evade  it's retaliation. With a leap he hops up onto the counter and with  another hop and skip leaps to the far counter. He spins around letting  loose a shimmering beam from his hand with a prayer and a flourish at  the skeleton in the doorway, hitting it in the lower spine for *2 PE*. 

*R1T19:*  From the stairs, Lady Argentea sees the ape-man enter, but that the  healer is now vulnerable on the stairs. She moves up the stairs and past  Ten-Penny and Tenzei to stand in the doorway. She starts verbalizing  defensive strategies from her position and around her as she gets into a  fighting stance and two-hands Yuln's sword at the beastie with a  battlecry that completely shatters the skeleton with a burst of cold  rolling forth from it. Tenzei completely hides around the corner as the  lady gets hit for *1 cold* from its death throes before the bones are blasted to nothingness. *"One more inside, to the southeast."*

*R1T19:* Tenzei, it looks like the lady opened up the way. What do you do?

----------


## Denomar

"*Scuse me.  Yes, that way, thank you.*" Tenzei squeezes past Argentea to try and find and pacify whatever threat is to the southeast.  Seeing a revenant of suitable anathema to fit the description he slides into a combat stance.  If he's close enough (he's not quite sure where he's going too) then he thrusts his knee into the centre of mass.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Move action: go around Argentea into suitable position near "southeast" target if I'm able to make it there.  If I were able to see the target and had a straight line I'd charge them since dragon style ignores allies and difficult terrain, but I'm not seeing anything when I squint at that map.

Swift Action:  Adopt dragon style.

Standard Action:  I kneed this monsters opinion.  (1d20+7)[*10*]
potential knee jerk critical confirmation (1d20+7)[*25*]

knee damage (1d6+4)[*5*]
knee critical damage (2d6+8)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* "*Scuse me.  Yes, that way, thank you.*"  Tenzei squeezes past Argentea to try and find and pacify whatever  threat is to the southeast.  Seeing a revenant of suitable anathema to  fit the description he slides into a combat stance. He thrusts his knee  towards center of mass, but he hits the void where lots of soft organs _would have been_ ... but only bones are part of this creature ... and his targeting is too short to pass through to the spine. 

*R1T18:* Drina, what do you do?  Do you go upstairs and take a starknife to things if possible?

----------


## Kvard51

Drina follows behind Tenzei, dagger in hand.  She stops one pace to the side and one behind the big monk and flings her weapon at the skeleton.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Attack w/ thrown dagger: (1d20-1)[*14*] for (1d4+1)[*4*] piercing damage.

On the crazy off chance of a crit: (1d20-1)[*15*] for (2d6)[*7*] crit confirm.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Drina goes up the stairs, dagger in hand, but  she is already winded by the time she stops behind the Lady Argentea.  She could push in more, but she'd have no more steam to throw a dagger  and can't really see in the room anyway.

*R1T10:*  Ten-Penny darts past Drina, Lady Argentea, and Tenzei and hops up onto  the table. The monster swings its broken scimtar at her, but Ten-Penny  is quite nimble on the go. Ten-Penny crosses swords with the thing.

*R1T9:* The sound of a man's voice casting a spell is heard downstairs.

*R1T8:* Darkhelm's telepathic voice is heard by all...*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Fellows*
Show

_"Creepy  guy just appeared after sucking the life force out of one of the  not-yet-dead bandits! Symbol of Norgorber, so probably evil."_
Drina sees a double of Darkhelm at the bottom of the stairs next to Darkhelm herself.
*"What was that?!"* shouts Lady Argentea.

*R1T7:* The monster and Ten-Penny continue to cross swords.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T31:* Amanu, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu intones another blessing of nature and lets forth another ray of positive energy from his hand at the remaining monstrosity.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Standard Action: Disrupt Undead with [roll]1d20+8[/roll] ranged touch for (1d6)[*3*] damage to undead.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T31:* Amanu intones another blessing of nature and lets forth another ray of  positive energy from his hand at the remaining monstrosity, but Ten-Penny's presence on the table fouls his shot.

*R2T20:* *"You have this strange horror well in hand,"* says Lady Argentea. *"I shall go down and deal with Rohkar himself."*

The woman passes by Drina, Darkhelm, and Darkhelm's double. Drina (not the others) sees her walk right up to him. *"Rohkar  Cindren! When you attacked my caravan, slaughtered my guards, and  massacred my ladies-in-waiting, I gave you then the option to put up  your sword. Even then, I showed mercy. You proved to me that you believe  only in the right of might, losing the mercy I offered. I challenge  you, and offer you no such avenue a second time."*

While those in the room don't see her, they definitely hear the woman's powerful voice issue her challenge.

*R2T19:* Tenzei, waves of supernatural cold billow out from the monster, doing *6 cold* to you. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei grits his teeth.  It felt colder in the room than it did outside and he was sure that he didn't want to stay nearby for very long.  With the same sort of desperation that sees people run the last few feet to get out of the rain, or cross a street before the signaler turns away Tenzei throws himself fist first towards the glowing bone'd fiend.

*Spoiler: This is going to get worse before it gets better.*
Show

Full Attack Action:  Flurry of Blows
Reckless Attack: (1d20+6)[*12*]
Damage: (1d6+7)[*11*]
Confirm: (1d20+6)[*23*]
Crit Damage: (2d6+14)[*16*]

Equally Reckless Second Attack: (1d20+6)[*9*]
Damage: (1d6+5)[*9*]
Confirm: (1d20+6)[*13*]
Crit Damage: (2d6+10)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Tenzei grits his teeth.  It felt colder in the  room than it did outside  and he was sure that he didn't want to stay nearby for very long.  With  the same sort of desperation that sees people run the last few feet to  get out of the rain, or cross a street before the signaler turns away  Tenzei throws himself fist first towards the glowing bone'd fiend, but  with armor and shield it pushes the man away and deflects his attacks.

*R2T18:* Drina, you have your dagger in hand. What do you do?

Ten-Penny on deck, Rohkar in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina steps into the room hoping to help.  

*Spoiler: If/Then*
Show

5' step into the room.  If she has a clear shot at a bad guy, she will throw the dagger at it.  (1d20-1)[*12*] for (1d4-1)[*0*] Slashing damage.  Crit Confirm: (1d20-1)[*9*]

If not, she will double move to get an angle, providing flanking if possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Drina steps into the room, hoping to help. As  she moves in, her magical armor is struck by a creepy  ice-skeleton-thingy's broken scimitar. She quickly darts away from it,  comes all the way around the room, and then threatens from the south.

*R2T10:* Ten-Penny takes *2 cold* from the icy chill of the monster. *"I don't know what this is, but it ain't natural!"*  she exclaims, shivering. She stabs at it, and then even tries to bite  it with her toothy maw as she nibbles on the outside of its old, broken  wooden shield.

*R2T9:* Downstairs, a man's voice is heard casting a spell, followed by, *"Now, milady, kill that thing!"*

*R2T8:* Darkhelm's lightning lash is heard snapping, but not finding a target.

*R2T7:* Back in the room, the monster slashes wildly at Tenzei.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T31:* Amanu, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

A third time Amanu invokes the aid of Nature to remove the blasphemous presence launching yet another ray of positive energy at the creature.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

Standard Action: Disrupt Undead with (1d20+8)[*10*] ranged touch for (1d6)[*1*] damage to undead.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T31:* A third time Amanu invokes the aid of Nature to remove the blasphemous  presence launching yet another ray of positive energy at the creature, but misses.

*R3T20:* Lady Argentea is calling tactics downstairs to Darkhelm. There's the sound of something metal clanging onto a floor.

*R3T19:* Tenzei, you take *4 cold*. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

"*Stop...Moving.*" Tenzei punctuates each word with a fist.  It wasn't getting warmer and the portly surgeon's fists were starting to feel like he'd been smashing a stone wall.

*Spoiler: bonk(?) bonk(?)*
Show

Full Attack Action: Flurry of Blows
Reckless Attack: (1d20+6)[*21*]
Damage: (1d6+7)[*12*]
Confirm: (1d20+6)[*14*]
Crit Damage: (2d6+14)[*17*]

Another Reckless Second Attack: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Damage: (1d6+5)[*8*]
Confirm: (1d20+6)[*7*]
Crit Damage: (2d6+10)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* "*Stop...Moving,*" Tenzei punctuates  each word with a fist.  It wasn't getting warmer and the portly  surgeon's fists were starting to feel like he'd been smashing a stone  wall. But that first fist smashes into the monster's chest, blasting it, to which it then explodes in freezing burst that does *1 cold* to Tenzei, Drina, and Ten-Penny.

*R3T18:* Drina, no enemies in here now, but fighting downstairs. What do you do?

Ten-Penny on deck, Rohkar in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

*"Brrr, I'm glad that's over.  Shall we go help the princess and Darkhelm?"*, Drina says with a small shiver as she turns and sprints down the stairs.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Double move down the stairs.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* *"Brrr, I'm glad that's over.  Shall we go help the princess and Darkhelm?"* Drina says with a small shiver as she turns and sprints down the  stairs, passing Darkhelm and her double, stepping over a body to be just  out of reach of the Rohkar.

*"NOT a princess,"* Lady Argentea says as Drina shows.

*R3T10:* Ten-Penny jumps off the table to go downstairs, and tire-hops the fallen men but does not get in reach of Rohkar either.

*R3T9:* Rohkar concentrates on a spell, but Lady Argentea proves a terrifying foe and he loses his spell.

*R3T8:* Darkhelm sends her double as she then hustles around to flank Rohkar with ... herself.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T31:* Amanu, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu rushes downstairs to engage the unseen foe.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

By my count, it would be 30ft if there was no difficult terrain just to the bottom of the stairs. So double move, to engage whatever foe is out there that I cannot see.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T31:* Amanu rushes downstairs to engage the unseen  foe, but with jumping off the table and bodies and allies at the bottom,  he only gets to the bottom of the stairs.

*R4T20:*  Lady Argentea steps away from Rohkar to pick up the longsword that she  apparently yeeted at some point. During this time, she is calling out  protective tactics for everyone.

*R4T19:* Tenzei, you are currently in Dragon Style, and all alone in the room. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Letting a slow breath escape from his lips with a shudder Tenzei pulls himself up into a relaxed stance.  You know, this room wasn't so bad when it was quiet.  He casts about for a place to sit for a moment.

He has only just begun to relax when a thought occurs to him.  Why would such a creature be kept up here?  He stands up and looks around the room to see if there's any rhyme or reason to this.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Letting a slow breath escape from his lips with a shudder, Tenzei pulled  himself up into a relaxed stance.  _You know, this room wasn't so bad  when it was quiet._  He casts about for a place to sit for a moment.

He has only just begun to relax when a thought occurs to him.  Why would  such a creature be kept up here?  He stands up and looks around the  room to see if there's any rhyme or reason to this. 

An L-shaped  table with many chairs takes up most of the floor space in this loft. A  second smaller table sits near the entrance, and several windows look  over the snowy grounds of the lodge. In the southwest corner, a large  map hangs on the wall, opposite another door in the northeast wall.

*R4T18:* Drina, what do you do?

Ten-Penny on deck, Rohkar in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina scans the room, looking for some way she can make a difference.  She pays particular attention to the bodies of the dead in hopes that one of them was carrying some weapon more powerful than her little dagger.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

SA: Visually search what she can see for weapons, alchemical items, etc in hopes of being able to contribute to the fight.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18:* Drina scans the room, looking for some way she  can make a difference.   She pays particular attention to the bodies of the dead in hopes that  one of them was carrying some weapon more powerful than her little  dagger. First, she notes that one of the men that was only comatose is  now dead. But they had short swords and bows readily visible.

*R4T10:*  Ten-Penny races around the eastern side of the central fireplace and  using the cover of the corner to the north comes out to threaten Rohkar  with her short sword. *"Somebody step inna' flank with me!"*

*R4T9:* *"Traitor! I gave you saved you from the cold,"*  hisses Rohkar as he stabs at her and their short swords clash. He steps  out of the Darkhelm-twins flank and whatever Ten-Penny was trying to  set up.

*"Yeah,"* quips Ten-Penny, *"outta' the..."*

*R4T8:*  Darkhelm steps to the side to flank Rohkar with Ten-Penny. She - not  her twin - lashes Rohkar right in the jaw with lightning for *32 electricity*!

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T31:* Amanu, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu moves up and to the side to help box the man in while striking with his rapier.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Move Action: Move up 1 square and diagonal up and right.
Standard Action: Rapier Attack with (1d20+8)[*16*] to hit for (1d6+1)[*3*] piercing damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T31:* Amanu moves up and to the side to help box the man in while striking with his rapier into his left calf for *3*. 

*R5T20:*  Lady Argentea gets into some type of defensive stance and steps north  to flank with Amanu. With all the power she can muster she swings at the  man but he deftly avoids the attack.

*R5T19:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Hearing the commotion down stairs Tenzei resolves to check out the nifty map later and bolts out the door making his way down the stairs and towards the sounds of violence as fast as he safely can!

----------


## Kvard51

Deciding there is nothing for it but to do it, Drina throws her dagger at the Princesses adversary, then moves to the nearest bow while staying out of his reach.

*Spoiler*
Show

SA: Throw Dagger (1d20-1)[*2*] for (1d4-1)[*3*] piercing damage.

MA: 5' step to the unconscious baddie.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Hearing the commotion down stairs Tenzei  resolves to check out the nifty  map later and bolts out the door making his way down the stairs and  towards the sounds of violence as fast as he safely can! He moves to  stand over a fallen bandit, but still out of stabbing range of the one  he heard Argentea call "Rohkar" (presumably).

*R5T18:*  Deciding there is nothing for it but to do it, Drina throws her dagger  at the Princess' adversary. She doesn't realize that her stance after so  clumsy a throw lowered her guard physically. She reaches over and picks  up a bow from a fallen bandit.

*R5T10:* Ten-Penny  recovers her gaping jaw after the worst dagger toss she's ever seen  before shrugging and attacking Rohkar. Enjoying the flank, she stabs  Rohkar in his left shoulder for *13*, dropping the man.

*R5T8:* Darkhelm performs a coup de grace, severing Rohkar's head with her lightning lash.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu looks around for any more foes and to make sure his companions were not in need of immediate aid. *"I take it from your banter, that was their leader. Any idea what those 'creatures' were doing upstairs?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea shakes her head. *"I wasn't given a tour of this place."*

Ten-Penny shrugs as she hands Drina back her dagger. *"I was never allowed up there."*

----------


## Kvard51

*"Do we expect more resistance?*, Drina asks as she searches Rohkar's corpse.

----------


## lostsole31

Ten-Penny Tacey says, *"I don't think so. Not unless the sick get ornery."*

Rohkar possessed the following:
A shaggy, white-furred cloak that detects as magical.Scroll: Detects as magicMasterwork Short SwordLight Crossbow w/ 10 boltsDaggerMasterwork Studded LeatherMasterwork Thieves' ToolsRink of KeysSpellbook in a satchelWooden Holy Symbol: TBDBelt Pouch w/ 15 gold(2) vials of an unknown substance, does not detect as magical.

Assuming Drina and Amanu work together to determine the magical....
#1) Drina and Amanu don't have a clue, other than the fact there is a faint magical aura.
#2)  _Scroll of Animate Dead_ (cast at 10 HD).
#9)  Who cares, since nobody here uses prepared arcane magic, and you can have it resold in town.
#10)  Darkhelm, assisted by Amanu, notes that the holy symbol is that of Norgorber, the God of Thieves.
#12)  Amanu, the only one here in alchemy, doesn't know without a proper lab to analyze the fluid.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Are there any more rooms we need to clear? Where did he come from?"* Amanu asks while looking around.

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea says, *"He appeared out of thin air, apparently, having stabbed one of his own fallen. He seemed to gain strength from having done so."*

----------


## Kvard51

Gathering up all of the items, she rolls them all up in the shaggy cloak.  *"We should check the upstairs and probably hunker down for the night here where there is shelter and fire.  We can get Lady Argentea back to Heldren once I have spells at the ready again."*

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea nods at Drina's earnestness, but says nothing about its likelihood of success in portability.

*"We should head upstairs and see what guardian creatures hath guarded."*

The party gets to the single upstairs room.

The Sentinels - those who held this lodge previously - obviously planned their patrols in this room, marking the best routes on the map of the High Ridge hanging on the southwest wall. Rohkar apparently used the room for a similar purpose, and the map now depicts possible ambush sites and points of interest, and all of it seem to lead to lead well west, then southwest, turning southeast, and terminating at a big unmarked "X".

Drina has some insight to what she sees on the unmarked, but feature-drawn map, and that insight - shared with Darkhelm - leads the latter to remark. *Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"It seems that the this is just a way station for more that ends in the northwestern point of the Somir Valley. We fought many fey on the way, and strange magical creatures. I think this might have been the stronghold of Rohkar's men, but that a greater intelligence - and related to the fey - is to be tracked along to the Somir Valley."_

Lady Argentea nods, *"In troth, there were fey and bandits both that took me, and in lodge only housed the latter. We cannot tarry here. We must get this map back to Heldren as soon as possible, that the nearest military commander may be notified. I am sorry, though it appears by light in window to be mid-afternoon, yet I ask my rescuers that we hurry back to Heldren with all haste. In the meantime, Ms. Tacey, inform your former patients they are on their own to revive here as they will - or leave - but that the authorities will be notified and they best not be here upon their arrival, or it will be a short trip to a tall tree."*

She turns to the group. *"You mentioned staying here, and I understand. You are tired. We all are, as I am still wounded. Yet, every minute afforded the enemy is one that their beachhead of winter is more firmly established. I ask you, who will accompany me back to Heldren?"*

Darkhelm responds...*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party (Lady Argentea)*
Show

_"I shall go with you, so that my connection to the weather may keep you warm."_

Ten-Penny asks, *"Have I proved myself that I am more than an opportunist, and not with Rohkar's Bandits?"*

Lady Argentea nods and says, *"You served under duress, and took up no arms against innocents. I shall speak on your behalf."*

*"Then I shall see you back to a town that has better foom and warmer beds then this cabin,"* Ten-Penny affirms.

Drina, Tenzei, and Amanu? Do you desire to stay the night in the hopeful safety of the lodge, or return to town with Lady Argentea?

----------


## Kvard51

Drina nods at Lady Argentea's statement.  *"Oh!  You are right.  We surely must return to Heldren as fast as we can, now.  This information must be shared."*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei has little to add to this situation.  He wishes he understood fey creatures better, but their nature didn't make it easy.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu smiles. *"It would seem our goal turns us back towards our start. If we are backtracking our previous course, the need for rest is lessened. Let us make haste and rest in more secure lodgings."*

----------


## lostsole31

Ten-Penny warns the remaining sick bandits they best clear out, but warm soup is still on the stove.

The party gathers together and outside, and Ten-Penny gathers Arthog to her ... even as Alexandru hops back into Drina's arms for a warm snuggle after doing some potty business outside during this time.

The stables are opened where Lady Argentea's horse awaits her, as do two other horses for those that wish to ride back.

The way back is cold and the sky darkens, and Lady Argentea now opens up to the group who has proven themselves. She identifies a much greater threat to the Border Wood -- extremely dangerous winter creatures at the center of unseasonable weather with whom the bandits are allied. She can describe the winter-touched fey who attacked her caravan, as well as a small, winged, icy and hateful creature that was called "Izoze" during the attack. And though she's never met him, she overheard her captors mention the name of their leader: Teb Knotten.

The party gets out of the strange wintry area of the Border Wood, out of the forest, and back to Heldren. Griss Dejim is not there to collect anything. Through the town council, she gives the party a purse of 500 gp ... she asks for no sure of the goods or magic you earned, and Ten-Penny doesn't want to call on the gallows by pressing her luck, so she likewise declines to accept a share. Lady Argentea is profuse in her thanks, and with the party they roust the council. 

Lady Argentea and Ten-Penny both recommend the party outfits themselves for an extended campaign in cold weather. Lady Argentea returns Yuln's sword to the guard.

The heroes are exhausted from their travels, and take their rest, having been informed that the Council will seek an audience with them in the morning.

----------


## lostsole31

*Toilday, 22 Erastus 4713 AR (Lover's Moon)*
*Weather: 90 / 70 F. Low Humidity.*

The group wakes up and it is already a warm day, promising to be quite a hot day today. Then again, the almanac had it being even warmer, so this far out from the Border Wood shenanigans, the day is milder than the scorcher it was supposed to be.

Everyone's head has the appropriate amount of regret and pounding expected for the prior evening's revels at the Silver Stoat, but not so much as to be debilitating.

Each member of the party begins their preparations for the day ....

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu begins his day walking around the outskirts of town, taking in the views of nature and giving his praise and thanks before heading in for breakfast.

----------


## Kvard51

Drina wakes early, sharing bites of fruit w/ Alexandru as he curls in her lap.  She prays to Sarenrae for power to face the day, then meditates on the teachings of the Dawnflower.  Afterward, she joins the others at the breakfast table to begin planning their expedition.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei's day begins like every other day.

With screaming.

Haunted by nightmares of a huge coiling dragon that tossed his near lifeless corpse through piles of snow and ice and a huge voice intoning 'Not Yet my chosen.' as he begged for release Tenzei stifled his shout into an arm pit and began the breathing exercises to bring his heart rate under control.

Dressing, Tenzei shuffled to the door and stepped outside, the time was still early and the sun only barely peaked its desultory glare over the edge of the horizon.  Once in the yard he started to rigorously exercise, running through the koans and forms of Dragon Style, after one hour he was covered in a sheen of sweat and his muscles burned with a pleasant warmth.

At last Tenzei returns inside to wash and sit at the table and awaits instruction.  He does not eat so early in the morning, but drinks a small cup of water and smiles in an overly friendly manner.

----------


## lostsole31

Before leaving "on mission," the party is carrying around a bunch of stuff that needs to be handled (or the GM will assign carried weight to PCs) ... and that is final identification of unknown objects and treasure split. What is the intention?

----------


## Ostoril

After some discussion Amanu speaks up. *"Unless there are any objections, as I already will be seeking out someone's aid to examine the magics placed on my musket, I will take this cloak and these vials to get examined, as well as some of the gold to pay for such services and to be deducted appropriately from our fair shares."*   He looks around at the others for any signs of objection. *"If any do not wish to join me, might I suggest they find a fair price for the other more mundane items we have found?"*

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


If there are no objections: 
Amanu gathers up the cloak, the two unidentified vials and 100 gold to cover fees. He then sets out to search for any persons who might be able to assist in identifying the items and what has effected his musket. Asking any passers by if they know a place.

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm tepes to Amanu....*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Amanu*
Show

_"I will go with you to find the best place, as this is my home, if that is alright."_

----------


## Kvard51

*"Why don't the rest of us go and sell everything else?  Some of us could certainly use the exercise."*, she says, looking meaningfully at Tenzei.  *"Besides, I'd like to get to know Ten-Penny a little better."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu turns to Darkhelm and nods. *"So long as we travel together, your knowledge and insight will all ways be welcome."*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm tepes to the party...*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"We should stay together. We don't know how much things will cost, but spellcasting services for those who look like they can pay is not cheap. I recommend we visit Elder Safander at the temple of Sarenrae first."_

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods. *"Then let us not waste any more time."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party visits the Elder Safaran at the Temple of Erastil, and it is strange that Darkhelm - a native - should have referred to it as a temple of Sarenrae instead.

What is the first thing you ask of the Elder?

----------


## Denomar

*"Greetings Sifu.  From one holy man to another I greet you.  May the Dragon of Life keep you warm on these cold nights."*

----------


## lostsole31

The middle-aged, handsome half-elf nods and says, *"Thank you. And may Erastil provide you the wood to chop to warm those nights, friend. How may I help you?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu steps up and nods. *"May the bounty of nature keep you fed and warm as well. We seek your skill and wisdom, for we have been told you might be able to aid us. We have several items whose magical nature eludes us."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Okay, what's first?"* he asks.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu will first present his musket. *"This used to be much larger."* he says solemnly.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I'll charge only 10 gold to attempt to determine what's wrong with this,"* says the Elder. *"Fair?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods. *"That sounds fair to me."

**Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Amanu will pay out of his own pocket for this one.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu pays 10 gold coins to the Elder, who points to a collection box, where they are then deposited.

Elder Safaren casts a spell and says, *"I see a moderate aura of transmutation on your strange wand, but unfortunately, I don't know what the enchantment is."*

He hands it back to Amanu and then says, *"What next?"*

----------


## Ostoril

With a hefty sigh, Amanu bites his lip as he safely stashes his musket and produces the cloak. *"This would be next."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"That will be another 10 gp, to be paid directly into the collection box again,"* says the Elder. He waits for that to be done before moving forward.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods, taking some of the coins he took from the group share and depositing them in the collection box.

----------


## lostsole31

Elder Safaren looks over the white-furred cloak, noting how heavy it is (5 lbs.). He casts his spell and concentrates.  *"I am sorry, it seems that I am unequal to the Hunter's gifts. It is a faint magical aura, but more I cannot tell."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu takes back the cloak, casting a glance at Darkhelm, then holds up the two vials. *"Maybe Erastil will show more interest in these?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The Elder points again to the collection box, and it is assumed another 20 gold are placed therein.

He looks at the vials very curiously, and then prays to Erastil. *"These are not magical,"* he says when completed. *"I would check with an apothecary."*

----------


## Denomar

"*I at least am new to this area.  Who is the apothecary of these parts?*"

----------


## lostsole31

Elder Safaren answers, *"You should see Tessarea Willowbark, of Willowbark Apothecary. Do you have anything else for me to look over?"*

He is sure to include directions to the apothecary.

----------


## Ostoril

*"That is all that I require. May Nature provide for you."* before leaving the temple.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Yes, he would have paid the 20 from group fund.

----------


## lostsole31

The party follows Amanu (who really follows Darkhelm, the town "native") to Willowbark Apothecary (see Area *5* in #heldren-gazeteer writeup and map).

Tessarea greets the heroes, *"Welcome, heroes! How may I be of assistance?"*

----------


## Kvard51

*My friend has some vials of liquid we would like to identify."*, Drina says, pointing to Amanu.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I charge 5 silver per identification of a known alchemical fluid,"* she says. *"Let's see what you have."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu hands over the vials and the coins.

----------


## Rilem

The sun was well above the horizon before Ten-Penney Tacey finally decided not to make a break for it.

Running _was_ the obvious choice when a job went bad. It kept her alive and free, and maybe a bit wiser for the next time. But lately all the jobs had been going badly. Merciful Bay led to Demgazi led to this mess with Rohkar, every pinch tighter than the last. She'd begun thinking the problem was her -- or rather, her choice of partners. Maybe it was time to shake things up a bit.

Take this crew she found herself with. Not her usual partners, surely; at least eight hands and not one sticky finger, she'd bet. But they were plenty tough when needed and, hands on the table, they all came home a bit richer. 

And this Lady Argentea. Ten-Penney normally didn't go in for that noble-born nonsense, but she could help but be impressed that Argentea was willing to get her hands dirty in the fight. And the lady had spoke for Tacey, probably saving her from a trip to the gallows. (It would've been an unjust trip, but that wouldn't have bothered most nobles, she thinks.)

With those thoughts in mind, she remembers Argentea's advice to prepare for cold weather, and as she caught up with the others made a note to see what this town had in the way of such things.

----------


## lostsole31

Ten-Penny, who are you going to ask about cold-weather gear ... assuming you are asking your fellow party members or Ms. Willowbark there at the apothecary.

Meanwhile, she takes the single gold coin (the party had no silver) and does some simple tests before giving the result. *"These are both poisons. One is greenblood oil; it is usually placed on a weapon or something that will puncture skin and enter the bloodstream directly. It is harmful to the liver, though usually not deadly unless several doses have been administered over time. This other one is oil of taggit, and it is adminstered in spicy food or flavorful drink. If you ever heard of landsmen getting 'tagged' and waking up at sea impressed into a crew, that refers to oil of taggit, the most likely culprit that has a potent soporific effect.

"The bad news is that these are illegal in Taldor, unless you have a license, which you aren't going to find anyone with the authority to do here in Heldren. I have to destroy both of these, but I am fine doing so in front of you so that you know I'm not palming these for some nefarious side-trade. The good news is that the identification is waived as a function of promoting good citizenship for bringing forth these things to your nearest licensed apothecary - that's me - but no, before you ask, there is no 'reward.'"
*
Does anyone argue or otherwise attempt to stop her from performing her duties of destroying the poison? Note that she now has custody of them. She didn't hand them back to you to tell you about them.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods. *"Of course. The reward is knowing such devices are kept safely out of the hands of those who might abuse them."*

----------


## Rilem

Tacey resists the urge to sigh. She wasn't skilled with poisons, but she knew they were worth more than a pat on the head. Still, she's in no position to complain; she had less of a claim to them than anyone here  except maybe the old woman.


She clears her throat. *"Easy come, easy go, I guess,"* she begins.* "But if we're headed to the woods again we'd best be wearing something heavier than this,"* she hooks her thumb into the neckline of her tunic. *I've got magic that'll fight the chill but fur'd be more reliable."*  Turning to Tessarea, she asks, *I know we're a good bit south, but does anyone here have heavy blankets or cloaks?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina's face lights up at the mention of "Oil of Taggit", then falls when Ms. Willowbark says "destroyed", *"Aww, that's a shame.  The Wanderers keep some Taggit around to put the dogs to sleep when we are trying to avoid a confrontation.  It is very useful for dealing with animals without injuring them."*

----------


## Denomar

"*I am satisfied.  A good deed occasionally feels...good?*"

Tenzei's tone begins happy but falters as he notes the expression on everyone else's face.

----------


## lostsole31

And with that, those items are destroyed, as witnessed by the party.

Tessarea says, *"You can get clothing and materials at the General Store. Did you wish to purchase any alchemical items for your quest?"*

----------


## Denomar

*"I for one am glad to be rid of this poison.  It is too easy to mistake it for garlic powder at the wrong moment."*

----------


## Rilem

*"We'd need 'chemist fire, for sure, and anything else that can burn out there,"* Tacey remarks. 
*"And you lot spoke of Fey  well if there's some there's more, and cold iron would be as good as an extra hand."*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


(1d20+7)[*26*] Know (Nature) check in case it's needed to know general weaknesses of cold-using creatures and fey.

----------


## lostsole31

Ten-Penny feels that funny mental intrusion from before, signaling Darkhelm's thought-speech. _"Yes, fire would be good against the cold users, but you'll need to decide if as a group we purchase some alchemist's fire and just divvy up what we purchase? Or wait til treasure split and those that want it can purchase it. Since I don't need it, personally, I would ask the latter.

"We can check with the smith, but cold iron weapons take to long to make to wait around. Thessarea, do you have cold iron weapon blanch?"_

*"I only have two doses,"* says Thessarea apologetically. *"I have it just to be 'complete' rather than we've had any need for it before. Looks like I'll have to change that mindset moving forward."*

Darkhelm continues. _"And we can go to the general store after this to make sure we have basic goods settled, but again ... I recommend after treasure divvy. That way, you are responsible for yourself, and those that have what they need aren't penalized for those that don't."_

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu shakes his head, but produces his musket. *"No, however, do you know someone who might be able to identify the magics that have shrunk my friend here?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Tessarea shrugs. *"Elder Safaren is our most capable spellcaster, so if he can't help..."*

----------


## Rilem

*"Whoever did that, I hope you paid 'em for it,"* Ten-Penny remarks, staring at the tiny firearm. *"That's just "* she shakes her head. *"Pfft."* 

At Darkhelm's comments about divvying the loot, she pats a coin purse at her hip. A few coins jangle quietly.

*"Best save what I've got, then,"* she says. *"Furs cost less and last longer than fire, anyhow."*

----------


## Denomar

*"I believe I am probably ready for anything.  Though I always wish we had more food."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu bites his lip. *"Thank you."* he says to Tessarea. With a sigh he shakes his head at Ten-Penny and simply looks to Darkhelm. *"I agree, we should split the treasures so each of us may purchase whatever degree of equipment we wish. I would propose that we keep at least one share aside for the group in case something does come up. That way none conveniently drank away their share of a group need. There is also the matter of how to handle this cloak, we do not know it's true power or value. I can hold onto it until such a time that is discovered, unless another wishes to."* He looks to the group for anyone with interest or suggestions.

----------


## lostsole31

_"It looks ... heavy, and unnecessary ... for me,"_ tepes Darkhelm. _"And yes, just in case something happens to me, it would be wise to have heavy weather gear. Here's my problem. As long as you are within 30' of me, I can extend protection against the elements to myself and five of my bipedal friends, and then one animal. But I cannot protect all three animals ... that is, I can't protect Drina's hare, Ten-Penny's Bear, and the Lady's steed. Only one animal."_

----------


## Rilem

*"Arthog will be all right,"* Ten-Penny responds, digging strong fingers into the bear's fur and giving his neck a good scratch. *"He's not as fat as he could be, but if it gets cold enough I have my own magic to protect him and perhaps one other."*

----------


## Kvard51

*"Alexandru will be fine.  He is made for the cold.  And if it get's too much, I have ways to protect him."*, Drina says out loud.  *"But I wouldn't mind some furs for myself."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party leaves the apothecary's and goes to the General Store (Area *3* in #heldren gazeteer). Heldrens general store carries everything a villager needs, as well as most gear an adventurer requires. Heldren sits on the road to Zimar, so plenty of trade passes through the village. The stores proprietor, *Vivialla Steranus* (female human), takes advantage of this brisk trade to stock her shelves. In general, most of the mundane adventuring gear listed in the _Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook_ can be found here, including five cold-weather outfits, leftovers from a particularly harsh winter a couple of years back. In general, Vivialla does not carry much in the way of armor or weapons.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei will accept whatever coins are divvied in his direction (if there are any) without comment.  At the general store if Tenzei has the coin to spare he briefly browses the shop.  He is a man in need of minimal comforts but he would take the time to restock his shaving kit with shaving powder and also buy a pair of snow shoes and an additional ten pounds of trail rations.  Once purchased he would thank the shopkeep with a happy handshake that the shopkeep in turn probably refuses to accept on account of Tenzei's curse.

Then he goes to take a seat at the town square and happily people watches until he is called.

If he's not allocated monies than well.  He'll just go sit and happily people watch anyway.

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny had left the lodge hurriedly -- not all that surprising given the circumstances -- leaving some of her possessions behind. She grabs a set of the heavy clothing, some cooking implements and a few days worth food for her and Arthog; normally they lived off the land but the strange weather made her skeptical they'd find much.

*Spoiler: ooc: gear*
Show


Just buying a set of cold-weather clothes and a druid kit, together it will probably put her at a light load unless we can load some of the supplies on the horse.

----------


## lostsole31

The party (sans Argentea and Tenzei) each take something from the treasury, with Ten-Penny leaving behind her old sword.

The party then, with Darkhelm's guidance on where best to go, begins to sell off what they can. The signet ring is actually Lady Argentea's, as are the other items ("from *A2*"), so those go back to her, but she permits sale of the gowns of her ladies-in-waiting. I mean, she did procure a 500 gp reward for the party after all.

The party will actually be just fine selling the three fine courtier's gowns and short sword right there at the general store, as the smith surely wouldn't take the sword.

The party will NOT be able to sell the following:
* Rohkar's Spellbook
* Masterwork Thieves' Tools

Lady Argentea recommends that, while she is not part of the final cash divvy, that you have a "ghost share" that begins to feed a party treasury for things the group would want to invest in or purchase later, rather than individual items. Is that amenable?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu agrees to the "ghost share".

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny hefts Rohkar's blade and wipes the hilt clean more times than is probably needed. She shakes her head at the offer of a larger share. *"Rohkar had it comin' but the others  well, I didn't hate all of 'em."*  she says. *"But what's done's done, and you all got me out of a bad jam; I'd say we're square with this."* She flicks a fingernail against the blade, which rings slightly.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Put her share in the ghost kitty or just expand everybody's else's share, either way. Taking gold from people she was feeding soup to yesterday feels like bad karma. (Aside from Rohkar, who she's on record as hating.

----------


## Denomar

*"Coins are not my forte, I trust that you have more experience with them than I do.  You may do as you wish with your wealth."*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina considers the suggestion and finds it wise, *"I certainly agree.  If we are to continue together, we should include the welfare of the group in our thinking.  I also vote to include Ten-Penny in our distribution of coins, for the same reason."*

----------


## lostsole31

Luckily for the group standing and discussing this in the General Store, the very merchant that purchased everything off of you, Viviallia is able to help you with the division of coin. 622 gold, with any fraction leftover getting kicked to the ghost share instead of broken down farther into smaller coin, means everyone (except Lady Argentea) receives 103 gold, and the ghost share receives 107 gold.

Tenzei, do you purchase a pouch, because otherwise your coins would shift unevently sloshing around in the bottom of your backpack, throwing off your balance.

Ten-Penny, do you purchase some type of "saddlebags" or the like so Arthog can help hold things for you? You are strong, but you are carrying a lot right now. The carnivore feed alone for Arthog is significant in weight.

Meanwhile, Darkhelm purchases a lot of gear, more even than Ten-Penny. Seems that other than a pouch with specialized tools (*cough, cough* illegal *cough, cough*) and a pouch for coins, she had no gear.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei will ask Vivalia *"Do you have any sturdier backpacks?  I must make sure to carry my weight.  Or else I may be seen as being a hangar on."*

If he can Tenzei will upgrade to a masterwork backpack which comes with multiple pockets and hooks and allows him to carry even more stuff with the expectation that he will be treated like a pack animal.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Sure, I have just the thing,"* she says. *"Do you want to trade in that old rucksack of yours to cut down on the cost?"*

----------


## Denomar

*I do not believe it is worth very much, but that would be acceptable.*

----------


## Rilem

*"Oof."*  Ten-Penny's arm bulges as she lifts the sack, now laden with dried meat and cooking implements, off the floor for a moment before letting it fall heavily. *"Have you saddlebags, and perhaps an animal harness? Dunno if  Arthog will hate me for this this, but maybe I can have him carry a bit."*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina laughs as Tacey tries to lift her goods, *"Perhaps we could instead buy a mule so your friend isn't humiliated?  I'd be happy to pay for one with pack if it would be useful.  I'm going to need some gear, also."*

----------


## Ostoril

*"I will need a set of winter gear."* Amanu states. *"Though, I am afraid I cannot carry much more. I'll need to procure a pack animal and feed as well, unless someone else is willing. Though I would not want to make anyone carry my share."* He pauses a moment. *"Perhaps I should grab an alchemy crafting kit and some supplies, I can make some useful devices that might help us in a pinch. Would you be able to provide any of those, or know who might?"*

----------


## lostsole31

> *I do not believe it is worth very much, but that would be acceptable.*


*"You're right, but it still helps,"* as she takes the old backpack and the cost of the new backpack (49 gold), handing Tenzei this much better means of carrying gear.



> *"Oof."*  Ten-Penny's arm bulges as she lifts the sack, now laden with dried meat and cooking implements, off the floor for a moment before letting it fall heavily. *"Have you saddlebags, and perhaps an animal harness? Dunno if  Arthog will hate me for this this, but maybe I can have him carry a bit."*


* "Sorry,"* she says ruefully. *"You'd have to go to the livery stables for that."*



> Drina laughs as Tacey tries to lift her goods, *"Perhaps we could instead buy a mule so your friend isn't humiliated?  I'd be happy to pay for one with pack if it would be useful.  I'm going to need some gear, also."*


*"Livery stable for mule and such,"* says Vivialla, *"but is there anything I can do for you?"*



> *"I will need a set of winter gear."* Amanu states. *"Though, I am afraid I cannot carry much more. I'll need to procure a pack animal and feed as well, unless someone else is willing. Though I would not want to make anyone carry my share."* He pauses a moment. *"Perhaps I should grab an alchemy crafting kit and some supplies, I can make some useful devices that might help us in a pinch. Would you be able to provide any of those, or know who might?"*


*"Well, I'm sure you know about any pack animal and feed,"* she says, while fourth-wall breakingly pointing to her speech bubbles on previous panels to Amanu's friends. *"I have only one more set of cold weather gear. Someone said something about snowshoes? Yeah, I don't have those here. And alchemy, gods no ... you'd have to go to the apothecary for that!"*

She sells Amanu the cold weather gear, and it is assumed he changes to the proper gear around a corner, but yes, he is now moderately encumbered.

Darkhelm gives telepathy just to her teammates.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party*
Show

_"Remember....any animals you bring along I cannot protect from the elements."_
Meanwhile, she makes her transactions...*Spoiler: Darkhelm's Purchase List*
Show

Masterwork Backpack (50 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Small Tent (10 gp)
(5) Trail Rations (5 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
In addition, she pays today's exchange rate to make 100 gold into 10 platinum (costing her 4 gold for money changing).

----------


## Denomar

After securely packing his own gear and money into the many pouches of his new masterwork backpack Tenzei regards the group and offers to help in carrying their things.

*"How may I bear your burdens?"*

----------


## Rilem

*"A mule would be good for this,"* Ten-Penny kicks the heavy sack of dried meats, *"But it's another mouth to feed and we aren't likely to find much grass to chew in the snow. But I could probably keep it warm."*

She asks the shopkeeper for saddlebags and anything that could serve as a harness to secure them to. *"If it works, it works,"* she says, and then grins a toothy grin. *"Or maybe the Lady's horse could carry it. This stuff is keeping the bear fed, after all. And if that doesn't work,"* she says to Tenzei, *"I might take ya up on that offer."*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei eyes the bear apprehensively.

*"Perhaps with some supplication to the Dragon I could bear the Bear.  At least for a time."*

He sounds like he is being completely forthright.

----------


## lostsole31

Vivallia looks at Ten-Penny and just blinks incredulously. *"Miss ... what did I just say?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina looks at the shopkeeper and asks carefully, *"Do you know of anyone else in town who might haver some cold-weather gear?  Or at least some furs?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu turns to Tenzei. *"My cooking pot, change of clothes and bedroll are my most burdensome items."* He pauses a moment and turns back to the shopkeeper. *"Do you have any heavy, or at least heavier, blankets? Or possibly a tent?"
*

----------


## lostsole31

> Drina looks at the shopkeeper and asks carefully, *"Do you know of anyone else in town who might haver some cold-weather gear?  Or at least some furs?"*


* "No, sorry,"* she admits. *"We would have more come autumn, but we didn't expect that there would be fairy magic cold snaps in the forest."*



> Amanu ... turns back to the shopkeeper. *"Do you have any heavy, or at least heavier, blankets? Or possibly a tent?"*


*"Blankets and bedrolls aplenty. Tents as well, like I sold our sable townie there."*

----------


## Denomar

With the extra bedroll and cooking pot strapped to his backpack Tenzei is beginning to grow closer and closer to his spiritual ancestor, Nodwick.

----------


## Rilem

The shopkeeper's exasperation breaks Ten-Penny out of an absent-minded reverie playing with a compass hanging in the window; she gives a ya-caught-me grin. *"Saddlebags at stable, right."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu offers his bedroll and cooking pot to Tenzei to carry before buying a good blanket to help with the cold.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei, having been fully subsumed by the expectation that he is to be treated as a slave by anyone he meets for no particular reason patiently waits outside with his kit and bags waiting for his masters to tell him where to go next.

It was almost a comfortable sensation not having to think, though even he if pressed may have admitted a bit of apprehension at having to head back into the snow storm.

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei receives the two heavy items from Amanu and then heads outside (as above). Amanu meanwhile pays a gold (gets 5 silver change) for a winter blanket, which he then puts with his own things.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Shall we visit the stable next?"* Says Amanu. Securing his blanket Amanu heads out in the direction of the stable.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei dutifully follows.

----------


## Kvard51

*"I just want to be sure and buy a crossbow and some bolts before we go back out.  I didn't like feeling useless.*, Drina says, following Amanu and Tenzei.

----------


## lostsole31

The group gets to the livery stable, run by Sophia Imarras (see Area *8* in Heldren Gazeteer).

Who needs what from here?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu inquires as to if there are any pack animals available, perhaps even just a sturdy riding dog to carry a small amount of gear rather than a halfling or gnomish rider. Or anything that might endure travel in colder realms.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Sorry,"* admits Sophia Imirras, the hostler. *"No riding dogs for small folk. I have several horses and a single pony. And if you're going on the roads, I've two carts, a wagon, or a carriage for hire. But I don't have the heavy winter gear for horses yet. Wasn't expecting that shipment from Zimas for another few weeks, to be early for trade season and before the 'real' winter."*

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny asks about bear-appropriate saddlebags, holding out her arms to approximate Arthog's girth, as well as a harness. If the shopkeeper doesn't have anything bear-shaped, she'll get the saddlebags anyway in case Argentea's horse has some spare capacity.

Eyeing the stables, she rocks her head from side to side as if weighing her earrings. "*I could keep three animals safe from the cold  barely  if we need another horse,"* she says. *"But it'd take a lot."*

----------


## lostsole31

The ostler sells Ten-Penny a set of saddlebags for 4 gold, though they are not (nor will not) work for a bear).

Darkhelm's telepathy is heard by all except the shopkeep.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Party Members*
Show

_"I don't know that you should get the animals. Not just because it sounds like it would be taxing for you, but we don't know what type of terrain we'll be going into. Because that far into the Border Wood and you are talking some sharp ravines. I don't know if the intel-based trail will be navigable by horse as it is. Even Lady Argentea might find trouble. I don't know."_

----------


## Denomar

*"A question."* begins Tenzei.  *"If you had the materials could you, with assistance of course, Make a sled?  The snows in the hinterlands were quite deep and I do not know if a cart would be practical under such conditions.  I'm sure with some encouragement the bear could pull it.  I do not doubt its vast might."*

Tenzei continues in the sort of bland tone that one would expect from an academy professor expounding on the benefits of a daily intake of free verse poetry, or perhaps, Eugene Levy.
*
"When I walked to this place the people of the most northern lands would travel about on sleighs pulled by their point nosed hounds.  Flat bottomed with long skis to balance upon.  They could be pulled over hard packed ice and their weight was distributed such that at speed they would not sink through the snow.  They also held many furs to use as blankets to ward against the cold.  The dogs had such delightful smiles....."*

This rambling monotone continues into the background as the conversation continues.  Perhaps the Ostler answers Tenzei's question....to someone else.  Or perhaps they interrupt him before he can gather a good head of steam.

----------


## lostsole31

The ostler looks at Tenzei and slowly says, *"Nooooooo ....."

*After a second of thinking she adds, *"Besides, I don't know how well such a storied contraption would fare in the forest."*

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny hefts the saddlebags skeptically. *"We'll see,"* she says, and nods quickly at Darkhelm's telepathic message. *"I can manage this if I have to; if it gets too heavy I'll leave it and Arthog can eat magic berries."*

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea picks up her mount and gear from the ostler (for it was stabled here, and not at the Silver Stoat's stables).

Anyone else have business with the livery before moving on to the smithy (because there was talk of weapons, iirc)?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu thanks the shopkeeper, but purchases nothing and heads out to wait for his fellows to be done.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei does not need anything from the livery.  It was always nice to meet new people though.

----------


## Kvard51

*"If we are done here, I'd like to visit the blacksmith."*, Drina says, hading toward the door.

----------


## lostsole31

The party now heads to town square and slightly west to get to the Isker's Smithy (Area *2*), with Darkhelm teping some hot goss your way about it. Although he spends most of his time shoeing horses and repairing farm tools, Heldrens blacksmith, *Isker Euphram* (middle-aged male human), is quite skilled in battle. A veteran of Taldors army, Isker served in Zimar and on the Qadiran border for years before retiring to Heldren. His chain shirt, pike, and short sword are still in good condition, oiled and wrapped in a chest kept in his house behind his shop, and Isker has taken it upon himself to oversee the training of the villages militia. He keeps a few weapons for sale in his shop, including a pouch of high-quality cold iron sling bullets. He also has a suit of masterwork banded mail for sale (a relic of his army days), and could craft other suits of armor if needed. His daughter, *Xanthippe* (female human), works as his apprentice. When not at her fathers forge, Xanthippes likely to be found at the Silver Stoat, holding court with her numerous suitors. Although widely considered the village beauty, Xanthippe is as proficient with her fists as with her hammer, and those few of Heldrens young men who have tried to woo her too aggressively walked away with black eyes for their troubles.

And there you are......

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny's eyes linger on the bullets, but she's clearly feeling the weight of the saddlebags (now stuffed with dried meat for the bear). She'd wanted to ask Lady Argentea about carrying them on the horse but there hadn't been a good moment on the stroll over here. 

Unless Argentea is also shopping for gear, she'll approach her while the others are looking at weapons.* "Your horse seems to have recovered from the ordeal, M'lady,"* she begins.* "Do you think he'd be strong enough to carry some of Arthog's food? That's if ya coming with us, of course."*

She shrugs -- but only a bit, as the saddlebags are slung over her shoulders. *"Usually I let him hunt for hisself, but ya said yesterday time was flying."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Each of us is responsible for our own burdens - either directly or through those who are our servants,"* says Lady Argentea. *"I will not slow my horse down further with scores of pounds of meat for a bear.  He will have enough weight to bear with what I must procure, and likely group gear we liberate from the enemy. Either manage your burden, or release Arthog to safety for this mission, and enjoinder him again upon our return."*

She turns to Isker. *"My fellow Darkhelm tells me that you have this armor on display for purchase, and it has seen great service. Now that I have seen its quality, I cannot purchase such armament, even if it was of a more mundane variety. What other arms and protection have you, sir?"*

He shakes his head. *"With all the trouble about, though I don't normally keep many weapons in the shop anyway, what I had for the most part was sent to the armory. With fears of fey and bandits possibly striking at us here before our liege sends us protection, we want to keep our arms securely centralized for the militia if needed."
*
*"Since we are on a mission for Heldren and these lands in general,"* pries Lady Argentea, *"who would we see about borrowing what is needed?"*

*"Oh, that'd be a council decision for sure, but most likely you can just knock on Councilor Teppen's house. I hear your group has curried good will with her and all."*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu has no need for additional weapons at the current time, so he waits outside for the others to finish up.

----------


## Rilem

*Makes perfect sense,* Ten-Penny responds, her typical worldview on nobility snapping comfortably back into place.* Ill manage.* 

With no additional need for weapons, she goes to stand by Amanu and wait for the others.

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea nods and says, *"Then who am I to slow us down for want of better equipment. I have padded armor, a bow, and a dagger, and that's a damn sight better than I had yestermorn. I guess I am to earn my right to wield weapons and bear armor again. I am ready to travel."*

Darkhelm tepes: _*"Wut."* 

_Darkhelm seems to balk at the lady-knight going outfitted as listed, but what do the rest of you think?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei leans in.  *"I find this building uncomfortably warm.  May I wait outside?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina looks around the smithy as she approaches, noting the sling bullets.  She *thinks* toward Darkhelm, hoping the woman is *listening*, <*"Darkhelm, do you think I would be better served with the cold iron bullets and a sling over my intended crossbow purchase? I'm still a bit unsure with weapons, but I have handled a sling hunting rabbits for the wagons."*>

She smiles at the blacksmith and his daughter and stops out of reach of any tools or weapons.  *"Well met, Master Smith.  I am in need of an easily learned weapon that I can use from distance while we are continuing to investigate this strange weather."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"With murdering fey folk about in the woods,"* he says, grabbing a pouch, *"if you got as simple as ever a weapon like a sling, I've these fine sling bullets ... cold forged iron the lot of them ... what will lay low any brownie, pixie, or grig what bothers you. Just sixty gold coins."*

----------


## Rilem

*"Better to have that then not,"* Ten-Penny calls out from behind Drina. *"I'll go half if you want. See if they've got two slings."*

Like Darkhelm, she's a bit taken aback by Argentea's display of thriftiness, but beyond squinting her eyes a bit, as if trying to figure out her the noble's angle, has no other reaction.

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu stands in the doorway and speaks to the Lady. *"You may slow us down for want of better equipment, but you will slow us more as wounded baggage. Our haste is not so great that we should risk ill fate. What do you need? If you will not see to procure it properly then I shall. Or is getting your hands dirty acquiring equipment beneath one of such high status?"*

----------


## lostsole31

is Drina willing to split the sling bullets with Ten-Penny?

Lady Argentea's eyebrows raise, then slowy lower, before her eyes narrow, at Amanu's implication. *"Once the other ladies determine their business, we should talk with Councilor Teppen."*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina nods to Ten-Penny, *"Likely it's a good idea for both of us to have some of them."* She turns back to Isker, *Might'n you have any regular bullets for the slings?  Or just the cold iron?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Oh, I have more'n'a few,"* he says. *"How many you need? An' will you be takin' that pouch for 60 gold?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu nods and returns to waiting outside.

----------


## Rilem

*"I won't need more than those,"* Ten-Penny says, handing over her share of the cost. *"As long as there's a second sling."*

----------


## Kvard51

*"We'll take the pouch and I'll take a pouch of regulars."* Drina says, opening her purse and preparing to hand over the coin to pay for all.

----------


## lostsole31

The transaction made with the two ladies splitting the cost, the group heads out and are led by Darkhelm to Councilor Ionia Teppen's House (area *10*). Lady Argentea goes to talk with the woman, and they then gather a constable and head to the west and north to the Armory (area *1*). A dirt path winds its way up a low hill west of town to the single door of this square stone tower. The tower is 30 feet high, with battlements on its roof and arrow slits along its walls. It is completely open on the inside, with no interior floorsjust a wooden staircase running along the walls to the roof. The tower serves as Heldrens armory and a place of refuge for the villagers in case the village is ever attacked. In times of peace, the tower is usually unoccupied, but a selection of simple arms and armorcrossbows, bolts, spears, javelins, as well as a few suits of leather armor, padded armor, and light wooden shieldsis stored inside for the militia.

Lady Argentea leaves behind the padded armor she liberated from a dead bandit, being permitted to outfit herself in leather armor with a light wooden shield, and taking a shortspear and a half-dozen javelins in a javelin quiver. She is still a poor knight indeed, but a little better than she was before. She signs the appropriate lien which her family will be charged half value for these goods, making Lady Argentea wince somewhat.

And with that, the party is off and moving. Ten-Penny is able to collect Arthog. After a short while to the south, the party detours off the main road to Demgazi and once again enters the Border Wood. In only five minutes they enter the area of unseasonable winter, and it seems to have grown just a little bit already. Passing the frozen remains of old battles, crossing Wishbone Creek, and then getting to High Sentinel Lodge and the rope bridge as it overlooks Timber Creek below.  This is as far as anyone has gotten.

A bridge made of rope and wooden planks spans a narrow ravine. Its already covered in ice and snow, and it sways alarmingly in the icy winds blowing through the gorge. The turbulent waters of a fast-moving creek surge through a couple of waterfalls far below.

How do you proceed, and in what marching order?

----------


## Ostoril

Looking at the bridge, Amanu turns to his companions.* "Perhaps I should go first to make sure it is safe? Unless someone else is more versed in traveling amongst the bounding and windy branches? None of you look like performers in a circus to me."


**Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

If no one objects, Amanu will attempt to cross before anyone else. If he is in fact encumbered because of his gear, he will set his pack down before making the attempt and worry about recovering it if he makes it safely across.

----------


## lostsole31

This 30-foot-long rope bridge spans Timber Creek, which runs through the Red Run Gorge 50 feet below. The bridge leads to the High Ridge, a stony backbone of forested cliffs overlooking the entire forest, and provides the swiftest means of reaching the rest of the Border Wood. The Sentinels once used the small game trails on either side of the ridge to monitor those passing through the woods and guard the approach to the Somir Valley.

Amanu, the bridge is icy and there is a wind blowing. How fast do you intend to move across?

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu proceeds slowly and carefully across the bridge, checking for loose, particularly slippery, or weak planks along the way so as to be able to warn his companions of potential dangers.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move 15 ft a round.

----------


## lostsole31

Amanu finds that even going as quickly as he is very dangerous. He slips  and slides, and just barely manages to catch himself from slipping,  falling, and sliding off into the bridge into the icy waters below.

*Surprise Round ...

S15:*  Something small and bluish white flies out from the tree to block  Amanu's passage across the bridge. It is flying, but at normal human  walking height.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* Amanu,  you see a Small (TM) humanoid creature that has thin, leathery wings,  small horns, and a mischievous smile ... as well as a stylish hat upon  its head. It is currently blocking your way on the bridge. What do you  do?

----------


## Ostoril

As the bridge sways Amanu looks at the creature and steadies himself with his tail as he raises his hands up in a show of peace. *"Ah, hello there."* his concentration split focusing on his balance. *"That is a lovely hat you have there."* He lowers a hand to hold on and steady himself. *"Is this your bridge?"* he questions the creature as politely as he can while trying to keep his footing.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* As the bridge sways Amanu looks at the creature and steadies himself  with his tail as he raises his hands up in a show of peace. *"Ah, hello there."* his concentration split focusing on his balance. *"That is a lovely hat you have there."* He lowers a hand to hold on and steady himself. *"Is this your bridge?"* he questions the creature as politely as he can while trying to keep his footing.

*R1T18:* Lady Argentea, seeing diplomacy in action, delays ...

*R1T17:* Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

Wary of what happened the day before Tenzei tries to remain ready to react and rush to Amanu's side if necessary, but to hopefully assist the efforts at speaking nicely he pops a huge grin and a thumbs up.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Wary of what happened the day before Tenzei tries to remain ready to  react and rush to Amanu's side if necessary, but to hopefully assist the  efforts at speaking nicely he pops a huge grin and a thumbs up. 

*R1T16:* Arthog, sensing something different, gives a low growl (delaying) ...

*R1T15:*   The creature flaps her wings to land, tilts her head to see past the  monkeyman in front of her to the pack beyond. She also gives a  disturbing grin, and mimics the thumbs up. She then straightens up to  look at Amanu. She takes a breath as if she is about to speak, and then  she breathes out an icy wind. Amanu was readied for treachery, and the  tail he prepped pulls him close to the handholds as the rest of him then  hangs on, and he only takes *1 cold*.

*R1T14:* *"Treacherous fey!"*  Lady Argentea snaps as she dismounts and moves onto the first part of  the bridge while readying her shield and getting out a javelin. *"Amanu, behind me!"*

*R1T13:* Darkhelm tepes to the party: _<*"It's  an ice mephit; not a fey, but a creature from beyond our world and one  of pure air, but bordering the plane of water where ice combines. It's  body quickly heals in temperatures like this. Its cold breath carries a  supernatural chill that is particularly painful to the living. Oh, and  fire really hurts it."*>
_
She trudges  through the snow to the south and aims her arm, a line of black energy  striking the ice mephit in the right wing to do *2 disruption*, as little bits of the wing turn to an ashy dust and float off on the wind.

*R1T13:* Ten-Penny, what do you do? Note that the snow is difficult terrain. What do you command Arthog to do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Rilem

*"Arthog, stay!"* Ten-Penny barks at Arthog; the last thing any of them needed was a bear trying to fight on the bridge. She shoves the saddlebags free from her shoulders and moves past Tenzei, drawing her crossbow, clomping as best she can through the snow.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Move action two squares west (counts as four squares w/terrain), ending by upper post. Draws hand crossbow as part of move.

2nd move action: Load hand crossbow

Free action: Handle animal check to tell Arthog to stay put.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* *"Arthog, stay!"* Ten-Penny  barks at Arthog; the last thing any of them needed was a bear trying to  fight on the bridge. She shoves the saddlebags free from her shoulders  and moves past Tenzei, drawing her crossbow, clomping as best she can  through the snow as she reloads it.

*R1T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Seeing the treachery of the "mephit" and Darkhelm's instruction on its vulnerability to fire, Drina immediately begins vocalizing words of magic while taking sand from her pouch, throwing it towards the far end of the bridge as she finishes the spell.  Sand begins to spread from a point right in front of Amanu in the middle of the bridge, smoking with gouts of flame rising from it.  As the burning sand falls on each side of the bridge, steam rises from the icy river where it lands. 

At the completion of the spell, Drina yells, *"Back off, Amanu!"*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

SA: Cast Burning Sands.  (1d4 fire damage to anyone in the area of effect at the end of THEIR turn.)
MA: Call out to Amanu

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Seeing the treachery of the "mephit" and Darkhelm's instruction on its  vulnerability to fire, Drina immediately begins vocalizing words of  magic while taking sand from her pouch, throwing it towards the far end  of the bridge as she finishes the spell.  Sand begins to spread from a  point right in front of Amanu in the middle of the bridge, smoking with  gouts of flame rising from it.  As the burning sand falls on each side  of the bridge, steam rises from the icy river where it lands. 

At the completion of the spell, Drina yells, *"Back off, Amanu!"* 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Amanu,  what do you do? The sand is about a foot deep where you are on the  bridge, though much is spilling out the sides and through the cracks of  the bridge. Still, it changes it from one type of difficult terrain to  another, but this one already feels warm underfoot and threatens to burn  you!

Tenzei on deck, Ice mephit in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

*"Hmph.  Well that's rude."* mutters Tenzei.

----------


## Ostoril

At the repeated insistence of his allies, Amanu carefully steps out of the sand towards the edge of the bridge.* "That better not set the bridge on fire!"* He calls as he moves. Then utters some words and launches a ball of acid at the flying creature.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move 5 feet "East" out of the sand.
Cast Acid Splash (1d20+8)[*19*] to touch for (1d3)[*2*] acid damage. +whatever from being in the aura?

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei mutters, *"Hmph.  Well that's ...."*
*
R2T22:*  At the repeated insistence of his allies, Amanu carefully steps out of  the sand towards the edge of the bridge, the sand actually helping his  standing stability.* "That better not set the bridge on fire!"*  he calls as he moves. He then utters some words and launches a ball of  acid at the flying creature, hitting her in the groin for *2 acid*.

*R2T17:* *"... rude."* Tenzei, what do you do?

Ice mephit on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei resolves that violence is the currently selected solution to this predicament.  Taking the now familiar stance called 'The Dragon's Tail Sweeps the River Dry.' he hums a soft tune and a sense of warmth and security ignites within his core.  Almost insolently he gestures towards the blue figure and beckons them closer.

The bridge was smoking and didn't appear to be a reliable place of footing.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Swift Action:  Initiate Dragon Stance
Standard Action:  Casts Spell Firebelly
Move(?) Action:

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T17:* Tenzei resolves that violence is the currently  selected solution to this  predicament.  Taking the now familiar stance called "The Dragon's Tail  Sweeps the River Dry," he hums a soft tune and a sense of warmth and  security ignites within his core as he casts a spell, intoning the  prayers, mystic hand symbols, and even a bit of ephemera found in his  pouch. Almost insolently he gestures towards  the blue figure and beckons them closer, for the bridge is smoking and  doesn't appear to be a reliable place of footing.  

*R2T15:* The creature's wounds begin to knit, though slowly (*FH2*),  the icy air helping it despite its stance upon hot sands. She simply  takes wing again, getting 5' off of the bridge's level and moving  southwards over the gorge. She concentrates midair and returns the favor  of a spell at Drina. A bolt of arcane force hits Drina's left elbow for  *2 force*.

*R2T14:* Lady Argentea smiles as her quarry and her ally have separated. She gets into a shield-focused  combat stance, but the steam rising from the gorge, the heights, the  movment of Timber Creek below, and her strange opponent foul her wits as  her javelin goes wild ... lost into the creek. She seems a bit off, and  recognizing herself as a liability, she pulls back and takes out  another javelin while still panting out defensive strategries to those  nearby. *"I just realized in this  strange place, that all of my training never prepared me for so bizarre a  battlefield nor enemy. I apologize for my lack of puissance."*

*R2T13:* Darkhelm is inscrutable as she stands still for several seconds ...

*R2T12:* Ten-Penny, you have a loaded crossbow in hand. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny levels the crossbow at the creature, aiming just below the ridiculous hat, and fires.

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Risky shot option, using 1 guile point to offset penalty (4 points left)
(1d20+7)[*27*] attack for (1d4+2)[*3*] piercing damage

----------


## Rilem

and grins, briefly, as she sees the bolt strike 

*Spoiler: Crit check*
Show


(1d20+7)[*15*] confirmation
(1d4+2)[*5*]
(2d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12:* Ten-Penny levels the crossbow at the creature,  aiming just below the ridiculous hat, and fires .... and grins as she  sees the bolt strike for a soft crit in her chest for only *1 mod*. Seeing her weapon do so little damage with such a great shot, that grin is brief indeed.

*R2T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina eases herself down the bank of the icy river.  She stops just at the edge and fans her hands out in front of her, releasing a cone of flame that almost reaches the other bank at the mephit.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

MA: half-speed down the bank to the square just SE of Amanu.

SA: Burning Hands with the mephit right in the middle of the 15' cones terminal row.  (3d4)[*5*] fire damage, Reflex for half.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Drina eases herself towards the edge, thinking  it is a bank, but getting to the edge next to Darkhelm and realizing it  is no easy bank, but a 30' drop down the cliff to the icy waters below!  She recognizes that she is too far away for burning hands to be of use  now that she couldn't get as close as desired. 

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Amanu, what do you do?

Tenzei on deck, ice mephit in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu continues to chant words and hurls another acid globlet at the creature.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast Acid Splash (1d20+8)[*22*] to touch for (1d3)[*1*] acid damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Amanu continues to chant words and hurls another acid globlet into the creature's belly for *1 acid*. 

*R3T17:* Tenzei, the mephit didn't take the bait. What do you do?

Ice mephit on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

*"Everyone Back Up!"* the uncharacteristically terse Tenzei barks.  following his own suggestion he slowly begins retreating from the bridge.  He adopts an unusual posture where his right leg is held directly above his head.  Almost as if he were showing off his most squishy bits to the icy hatter floating above the stream.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Move Action: shuffle eastwards as far as he comfortably can while maintaining his stance and without tripping in a pot hole.
Standard Action:  Ready Action to Attack the "Mephit" with an axe kick should it miraculously decide to come into melee range.  It seems unlikely, but sometimes monsters are just thirsty like that.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T17:* *"Everyone. Back. Up!"* the  uncharacteristically terse Tenzei barks, and to everyone's shock, there is a power in his voice. Following his own suggestion , he slowly begins retreating from the bridge.  He adopts an unusual  posture where his right leg is held directly above his head.  Almost as  if he were showing off his most squishy bits to the icy hatter floating  above the stream. 

*R3T15:* The ice mephit - whose wounds slowly knit (*FH2*)  - charges Amanu, completely taking him by surprise and knocking him  clear off the bridge. He disappears into the icy gorge and the freezing  waters below of Red Run Gorge 50' below (*10 NL + 12 lethal*). The ice mephit might just look more surprised than the rest of the party.

*R3T14:*  Lady Argentea gives a yell of anguish ... a yell so primal at the  likely loss of a fellow comrade-in-arms that all of you are given a  momentary bloodlus. She throws her javelin with all the fury she can  muster, striking it in the elbow for *7 mod*. She takes out another javelin.

*R3T13:*  Darkhelm's head declines forward and looking southeast, seeming to  track Amanu before she lifts her head back and tepes to the group. _*<"I  saw him hit the water, but not come to the surface. The rapids move  very swiftly. It only took a split-second for my feeling of protection  given to him to be lost. He will be instantly enervated by the water's  temperatures. I do not suspect him to survive....">*_

And  here she looks to the ice mephit as the sky darkens around Darkhelm,  with her gathering power, and you get the feeling she has included the  ice mephit. _*<"...nor, creature, do I suspect you to survive us.">*_

Smoke  fills the sky around you, sparks and fire falling from the heavens in a  constant rain. About you, carried on the winds, are embers from an  unseen fire. Darkhelm seems to direct some of those embers to coalesce  into a ball that falls down and hits the mephit squarely for *4 mod + 9 fire + burning*!  The mephit squeals in pain and horror as the flames somehow engulf a  creature made of ice. Darkhelm stalks right up to the edge of the bridge  while lightning plays along her hands, the static of the ash and embers  building. _*<"But if you do, tell your masters that I bring the Conflagration, and summer will reclaim itself.">*_

*R3T12:* Ten-Penny, your crossbow is unloaded. What do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Pennys frustration at her spoiled shot turns to anger as Amanu plummets off the bridge. She draws her dagger  plinking another shot with the crossbow seems insufficient for the bloodlust shes feeling  and hurls it at the mephit.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Move action: Draw dagger
Standard action: Ranged attack w/dagger, risky attack & 1 guile point (3 left)

(1d20+6)[*16*] attack for
(1d4+5)[*6*] damage

(1d20)[*15*] severity check if needed

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12:* Ten-Pennys frustration at her spoiled shot  turns to anger as Amanu  plummets off the bridge. She draws her dagger  plinking another shot  with the crossbow seems insufficient for the bloodlust shes feeling   and hurls it at the mephit. On any other day, the toss might have  failed, but Lady Argentea's wrath is infectious, and that dagger strikes  against the ice mephit's right wing for *1 mod*. 

*R3T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* *"Let's see how you do with some of your own magic thrown your way!"* Drina seethes as she casts a spell. Two arcane bolts shoot forth from her fingers to hit the ice mephit for *7 force*. 

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Amanu,  you are disoriented, underwater, in rapids, and holding your breath.  Roll a Fort save. What do you do?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Roll the Fort save first,  which is against possible hypothermia. It won't stop your actions, but  may modify them.

Then, you are disoriented. This is the  underwater version of being prone, which means you can't move  meaningfully until you take a MA to right yourself.

Then, pretty much anything you do at this point is going to be a Swim check, which you may roll.

Tenzei on deck, Izoze in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Amanu tries to brace himself against the cold as he struggles to determine which way is up in the chaos of the rapids. He does his best to swim towards some obstacle to hold onto, a rock or tree limb, anything to help steady himself and allow him a moment to gather his wits and breath.
*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Fort: (1d20+5)[*24*]
Move Action to orientate self.
Standard to swim towards some kind of obstacle to grab onto or beach himself on. (1d20+1)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Amanu tries to brace himself against the cold as  he struggles to  determine which way is up in the chaos of the rapids. He does his best  to swim towards some obstacle to hold onto, a rock or tree limb,  anything to help steady himself and allow him a moment to gather his  wits and breath. His fur helps him against the cold, but he is tumbled  all about in the water, no longer quite disoriented, but finding himself  along the bottom and moving very quickly downstream with the powerful  current. He isn't in the current long, however, when Amanu - who has yet  to suffer hypothermia- realizes that he is now out of Darkhelm's realm  of protection.

*R4T17:* Tenzei, you no longer feel linked to Amanu. What do you do?

Ice mephit on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei doesn't spare time for words as his companion is knocked into the air.  This certainly looked like a job for Medicine!  He bolts to the side of the gorge to see if he can see Amanu's broken corpse or not.  If he cannot than he begins following the path of the flowing river desperately searching for a safe way down the cliff's edge.
*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Besides a perception check every possible action is taken with the intention of using as much speed as possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T17:* Tenzei doesn't spare time for words as his  companion is knocked into the  air.  This certainly looked like a job for Medicine!  He bolts to the  side of the gorge to see if he can see Amanu's broken corpse or not, but  he cannot any sign of him. If he were to continue south along the cliff  here, it would be extremely treacherous, as a large shrub is in the  way. Beyond that, the area by the cliff has dangerous overhanging snow  and very deep drifts that would end up being almost prohibitive in  movement, as well as other dangers of overhanging vegetation to manage  and the possibiiity of snow subsiding and sending him into the gorge as  well.

*R4T15:* The ice mephit screams while its on fire (*4 fire*), though that is offset by its fast healing in the cold weather (*FH2*). She drops to the deck and rolls around, successfully putting out the flames, but now prone.

*R4T14-13:*  Lady Argentea delays as Darkhelm's storm powers increase in her and she  guides down another flaming ball of ash that the mephit rolls out of  the way of.

*R4T12:* Ten-Penny, what do you do? The mephit is prone.

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Rilem

Seeing an opportunity as the creature falls almost within arm's reach, Ten-Penny takes a step out to the bridge's first planks as she draws Rohkar's sword, and stabs at the mephit with an angry curse.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show


5-foot step SW toward the mephit
Move action: Draw short sword
Standard: Risky Attack (no guile points this time, hoping for prone AC penalty to make up for it): (1d20+6)[*23*] for (1d6+6)[*9*]

(1d20)[*5*] Severity if needed

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12:* Seeing an opportunity as the creature falls almost within arm's reach,  Ten-Penny takes a step out to the bridge's first planks as she draws  Rohkar's sword, and stabs at the mephit with an angry curse, hitting her in the head for *4 mod*.

*R4T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu on deck, Tenzei in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina, seeing no way to take advantage of the prone imp, slowly makes her way back to the foot of the bridge and unleashes two more bolts of force.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

MA: move 1/2 speed 5 NE, the 10 NE to the space beside Darkhelm.

SA: Cast Magic Missile for (1d4+3)[*5*] (1d4+3)[*5*] force damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Drina, seeing no way to take advantage of the prone imp, slowly makes  her way back to the foot of the bridge and unleashes two more bolts of  force that strike the mephit for *10 force*, causing it to go limp. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Amanu, roll a Fort save vs. hypothermia. What do you do (which probably involves making one or more Swim checks)?

Tenzei on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Struggling against the cold, Amanu continues to try to find something to hold onto to drag himself out of the river.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Fortitude: (1d20+5)[*19*]
Swim check to grab onto something: (1d20+1)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Struggling against the cold, Amanu continues to  try to find something to hold onto to drag himself out of the river. He  continues to succeed against the cold, but still is underwater bouncing  off of things rather than being able to hold onto them. 

*R5T17:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei backs up from the cliff edge and bolts southwards he will continue this until he is able to find a way down to the river below as he continues his frantic search for his charge.  If he cannot save Amanu, he'll at least recover their body and see it properly laid to rest.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T17:* Tenzei backs up from the cliff edge and bolts southwards he will  continue this until he is able to find a way down to the river below as  he continues his frantic search for his charge.  If he cannot save  Amanu, he'll at least recover their body and see it properly laid to  rest.

*R15T15:* The mephit's wounds begin knitting (*FH2*).

*R5T14:* *"See that creature to Pharasma, Ten-Penny,"* orders Lady Argentea. *"We can't afford to have scouts reporting on us."*

She then calls to Tenzei, who is still visible. *"Gods' speed, Tenzei! We will wait for you here."*

*R5T13:* Darkhelm delays ...

*R5T12:* Ten-Penny, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Amanu in the hole ...

----------


## Rilem

*Done,* Ten-Penny replies. She kneels over the limp mephit, seizing its head with one hand to bare its neck, and slides her sword swiftly across its throat.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Assuming the thing is helpless, coup de grace action

Auto hit/crit

Damage (1d6+4)[*10*] + (2d6)[*7*] sneak attack
Severity (1d20)[*12*]



If Ive misinterpreted and the thing is _not_ helpless, then a conventional standard action attack
(1d20+7)[*25*] for (1d6+4)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T12:* *Done,* Ten-Penny  replies. She  kneels over the limp mephit, seizing its head with one hand to bare its  neck, and slides her sword swiftly across its throat. A clearish-blue  liquid gushes out until the initial gush and flow begin to diminish and  the pumping of the action of where the arteries were cut cease to pump,  indicating the deed is done. 

*R5T11:* Drina, what do you do?

Amanu,  while you wait ... please roll a Fort save, a Ref save, and then  depending on how frantic you wish to be ... one or two Swim checks.

----------


## Ostoril

Struggling in the current, Amanu tries to find something to grab onto, but hopes to bide his time until an opportunity presents itself.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Fort: (1d20+5)[*17*]
Reflex: (1d20+9)[*12*]
Swim Check: (1d20+1)[*2*]

----------


## Kvard51

Drina, seeing the mephit down and Amanu disappearing in the frozen river, concentrates and calls upon her familiar to manifest, *"Alexandru, fly down the river and keep Amanu in your sight.  I will be following with Tenzei."*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

MA: Manifest Alexandru, who sprouts draconic wings.
SwA: Direct Alexandru
MA: Follow behind Tenzei, looking for a stout limb she can take with her.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* Drina, seeing the mephit down and Amanu  disappearing in the frozen river, concentrates and calls upon her  familiar to manifest, *"Alexandru, fly down the river and keep Amanu in your sight.  I will be following with Tenzei."* 

Though she took a little time getting her familiar on task, she begins following after Tenzei.

*R5T10:* Alexandru ... a white hare ... now has red draconic wings and goes flying into the gorge.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T22:*  Struggling in the current, Amanu tries to find something to grab onto,  but hopes to bide his time until an opportunity presents itself. He is  just barely fighting off the cold water. His head slams against a rock  for *4*, staggering Amanu and he swims so badly from getting tossed that he is tumbled along the bottom of the rapids for *6 NL*, his world goes black.

*Out of Initiative...*

Tenzei and Drina are trying to navigate their way, and little Alexandru is flying.

Darkhelm and Lady Argentea are going to stay at the bridge. 

Ten-Penny, do you go racing as you will after the others, or stay at the bridge in Darkhelm's weather protective aura?

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny hauls the dead mephit off the bridge and searches it. The trail of the would be easy enough to follow in the snow.

*If this was a lookout wed better hide the body so its fellows dont find it,*
 she says.

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm will help Ten-Penny do just that.

Meanwhile, Drina and Tenzei will go together to seek out Amanu. It's only a few minutes before Drina and Tenzei suddenly feel the bite of winter as they exit Darkhelm's protective aura's range. While this is happening ...
*Spoiler: Drina*
Show

Drina senses Alexandru feel terrified and rushed. Familiars don't follow orders suicidally, and Drina gets a sense of failure after less than a minute. Followed by sadness and resolve. 

Shortly thereafter, Drina senses a mix of loneliness tinged with hollow comfort.
It is cold out, just below freezing, and snow reduces visibility by half, making it more difficult to see, but the cold shouldn't really start to be felt for awhile. It is dangerous for Drina, since she is not wearing cold weather clothing, though Tenzei will fare much better since he's properly garbed.

Meanwhile, the abrupt and rocky nature of the gorge and dropoff is not something one can just walk around to, walk along, and easily navigate. This is going to be a slog. 

Drina and Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei curses his lack of foresightedness.  The universe had made it obvious that he was going to need to be climbing as the universe endeavors to never surprise one who is well prepared.  Which he wasn't.  Tenzei looks down the gorge to see if there is an actual walkable shore beside the river below or whether the walls run flush into the river.  If it would be impossible to walk right beside the river than he doesn't consider any point in climbing down the wall.

Seeing Drina approach he shouts over the wind:  *"Do you have rope?"*

----------


## Kvard51

Drinas visage falls as she feels Alexandrus sadness.  She sends a mental sense of come to me and says to Tenzei, *I do not, but it no longer matters.  Alexandra has lost Amanu.  He returns to us now.*

She then starts casting a spell that will allow her to better endure the cold.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Cast Endure Elements on herself.

Wait for Alexandru.

----------


## lostsole31

Most of the time there is not a walkable shore, just the every-now-and then embankments. You can't even properly look over the edge directly because every time you get close to the edge to try and look directly down, the sound of unstable snow shifts and creaks. Looking across the gorge to what you can see, however, is plenty of icy vertical surfaces, meaning that trying to climb the gorge is practically suicide for all but the most seasoned ice ascension expert.

Drina doesn't sense any change from Alexandru, just a sort of loneliness that is static, but now with a faint sense of safety that also becomes static. This tells her that Alexandru is NOT in any kind of "search mode" but knowing what she does of Alexandru, he probably made his way back to where he left you, and he is lonely without you. But Alexandru has no skill at tracking, and is smart enough to know not to go out blindly into the storm. Drina is protected from the cold with her spell.

Tenzei, roll a Fort save vs. the cold as you've now been out an hour searching...

What now?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei focuses his will against the outdoors.  The terrors of snow cannot compete with the loneliness inside his soul as he presses onward.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Continue following the gorge.  It's gonna drop off eventually.  It's just going to be an un-fun amount of time until it does.
Fortitude Save vs cold weather.  +4 vs environment for forsaken curse, +5 circumstance from cold weather clothing, +1 trait from Footsteps of Aganhei trait.  (1d20+17)[*25*]

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei, you can't keep your eyes on the gorge the whoel time (as you know). In addition, it's hard to see into the gorge because of snowfall. How far/long are you willing to go?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei doggedly follows the gorge's edge for another hour.  At that point if he hasn't seen an Amanu poking out of the river snagged on something than he concludes that Amanu is either dead underwater or has been shot over a waterfall much much further down the river.   He turns to Drina and says *"I would rescue Amanu if I could.  But I must serve the living first.  If you tell me to return I will.  If I had a choice I'd return to town and gather further support to comb the river for our friend.  But now...."* he trails off, his voice thick with disappointment.

*Spoiler: actions*
Show

Well it aint the grand canyon but Tenzei wants to keep a promise if he can.
Fortitude Save vs cold weather. +4 vs environment for forsaken curse, +5 circumstance from cold weather clothing, +1 trait from Footsteps of Aganhei trait. (1d20+17)[*37*]

----------


## lostsole31

Tenzei's focus - which is seated in his _hara_, the ki of his ample abbdomen - acts like a furnace ... or maybe it's an odd after-effect from his _firebelly_ a couple hours prior. But the rapids move as quick as a man moving quickly over open land, meaning that unless Amanu actually surfaced at a point you've already past, that Amanu would have been caried far from here.

Drina, how do you answer?

----------


## Kvard51

*I am in contact with Alexandru.  If he cant find Amanu, we wont.  We must return to the others.*, Drina says, awkwardly patting Tenzei on his shoulder.

----------


## lostsole31

Luckily, even with snowfall, the paralleling of the gorge and their obvious tracks help the two find their way back to the High Sentinel Lodge.

Tenzei, roll a Fort save twice more.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei is particularly morose, but he trudges after Drina without complaint.
*Spoiler: involuntary actions*
Show


Fortitude Save vs cold weather. +4 vs environment for forsaken curse, +5 circumstance from cold weather clothing, +1 trait from Footsteps of Aganhei trait (1d20+17)[*37*]
Fortitude Save vs cold weather. +4 vs environment for forsaken curse, +5 circumstance from cold weather clothing, +1 trait from Footsteps of Aganhei trait (1d20+17)[*23*]

----------


## lostsole31

Four hours later, Drina and Tenzei return to the Lodge of the High Sentinels .... without Amanu.

In the interim, Drina's white bunny returned after only a short stretch to the lodge, being near the other characters, but not too close ... and it was being near some level of security but without Drina herself present that gave that sort of lonely sense of security.

All of the bodies of raiders were brought out and thrown into the gorge. Because the fireplace fires were doused when the party left yesterday, the bodies were frozen and easy to move. Then, Lady Argentea worked with Ten-Penny and Darkhelm to make sure the firewood was topped off, and lit the main lodge's fire again. So, when Drina and Tenzei return, they see the smoke to help guide them, or at least the smell of the burning wood. Drina seems unmoved by the cold, and Tenzei is fighting it well, but it is still a comfort to everyone to have fire. 

Because when Darkhelm goes to sleep, her bond diminishes, and the protection she offers to those nearby is gone.

But, yes.... the two searchers come back empty-handed, and it is now getting dark.

It's a no-brainer at this point, especially with the firewood collection efforts, that the group will warm up bandit provisions so as not to eat their own rations and then at least have a good meal while commiserating over the loss of their fellow adventurer Amanu.

Does anyone say or do anything before turning in for the evening?

----------


## Kvard51

Drina sits down wearily in front of the fire, sighing a great sigh of relief and sadness.  *"What a terrible day.  We had not even found time to get to know each other."* she says, rubbing a hand across her face.  *"Tenzei proved himself a fiercely loyal companion today, refusing to stop following the river long after I had lost hope.  In honor of that, I will lay out the Harrow to make sure Amanu is not still out there, in need of his companions."*

Drina pulls her Harrow deck from her pouch, shuffles it, and lays the cards out in a circular pattern.  She begins to study the arrangement, settling into an almost trancelike state.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Spend 10 minutes studying the Harrow to discern if the party should continue to search for Amanu. 
 As 3rd CL Augury.

----------


## lostsole31

In reading the Harrow, Drina senses woe ... tragedy ... disaster.

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny glumly watches Drina deal out the Harrow cards, but doesnt need to see how they turn out. *You cant run faster than a river, not even a frozen one,* she says. *And if Amanu got stuck beneath the ice  the body might not be found until spring comes.*

She remembers its summer. *If it does.*

She resumes absent-mindedly poking at the fire and thinking about the next day.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


If possible, shell cast Goodberry for (2d4)[*6*] berries. (Im not sure it is possible, as she doesnt have any berries in inventory and cant see where shed find them in this environment.)

For tomorrow morning, shell be prepping the following spells:
1: Ant Haul, Featherstep, Produce Flame
2: Carry Companion, Fog Cloud

----------


## lostsole31

Interestingly enough, there were enough summer berries for Ten-Penny to gather and enspell six of them.

Anyone else?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei doesn't have much to add to this situation.  Someday though he'll outpace rivers.

That's a promise.

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram approaches the door. *"Yes Gingey, it is cold."* he huffs with annoyance. He raises a large balled fist and hammers on the door to the cabin three times before gripping his great axe in both hands, ready for the occupants to be as grumpy about his arrival as he would be.

----------


## Rilem

At the sound of the heavy knocks, Ten-Penny, who had been training Arthog to stand opposite an unused table in the outpost, freezes in place. Her hand goes to her sword, but she hisses at the bear with a motion for it to stay in place.

*"Not Amanu, surely,"* she whispers to the others.* "Maybe some of Rohkar's people were out patrolling? Though they don't seem the type to knock."*

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea looks to Tenzei, who as of right now seems to have proven the best at defense. *"Open the door. Darkhelm and I and Ten-Penny will cover you."*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei tsks softly.  *"They have knocked.  It would only be polite to say hello."* he pads to the door and opens it, pausing only a moment to try and arrange a smile on his face that sits not quite right.
*
"Hello friend.  It is very cold and very late to be traveling."* he says; his eyes pointed at the floor deferentially.

----------


## lostsole31

New person, describe yourself (fully and completely)!

----------


## Ostoril

*"About time."* Moorgram says as he stands with his long handled axe in both hands. His muscles, of which there are many, visibly relax even under the layers of furs and hides that cover him. Two throwing axes clatter at his side, while a bulging pack hangs from  his shoulders, festooned with a variety of tools, survival gear and  cooking utensils. His bushy beard obscures much of his face, but his brown eyes, thick eyebrow and large nose carry a stern look. A mop of brown hair straggles out from below the birds nest shaped hat he wears on his head. Perched atop his cap is what appears to be a small brown bird, brightly decorated with swirls and lines of color, reminiscent of a child's birthday treat or a holiday snack. It takes only a moment to realize that the bird lacks any real feathers and it's surface is dark brown with a somewhat granular texture. It's head tilts to take in the man answering the door.

The man moves to enter the cabin without waiting for an invitation.

----------


## lostsole31

And, not yet being allied, finds a bulwark of short, squat flesh in his way (Tenzei), barring him from simply bulling through.

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny eyes the newcomer cautiously. *"If you're looking for Rohkar, he's gone,"* she says. *"Looks like a bunch of the men turned sick, they may have run off, decided to take their chances out there. A bad choice, I'll bet. Either the cold'll get 'em or he will."* She gives a uncaring shrug.

----------


## Denomar

*"What brings you this far?"*

Tenzei's expression is placid.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Rohk-who? Is he the bastard who's causing this weather?"* He waves a dismissive hand in the air. Looking down at Tenzei, he lets out a heavy sigh. *"I saw the smoke, I came looking for clues as to whose ass I need to kick to get my home back in order."* He eyes the calm man in front of him. *"You keen to warm the whole forest with that little fireplace?"* He asks as he vaguely gestures to the doorway between them.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Let him in. If he turns treacherous, breech-fighting at the door favors him, not us,"* says the lady.

----------


## Denomar

*"Warmth for one room will suffice.  I do not have any strong inclinations towards acts of mass deforestation."*  He steps back and gestures into the room.  *"Be welcome stranger, the night wind keens and wails, but within these walls at least, it is warm."*

He closes the door behind the stranger with the bird in a hat.  *"Of course, you should be warned that our tempers are somewhat frayed due to circumstances beyond your control and if you wish to harm or rob us my companions will be most unappreciative."* He beams widely, the implicit threat overwritten by absurdity.

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram enters the cabin and looks at the man and his threat. *"I have no DESIRE to hurt others, that is on them to force my hand. I take what I need, in whatever manner is most convenient for me."* He bluntly states. *"Fortunately for you, trade is typically more convenient than a fight, and revenge can be quite troublesome."*

He relaxes his axe by his side. *"I have offered my reason for being here, so I would ask the same of you."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I am the Lady Argentea Malassene, who was set upon and abducted by the former unlawful squatter of these premises and his bandits, who it seems are in league with winterfey that somehow are responsible for thus unseasonable weather."

"The half-orc is Ten-Penny Tacey.... along with her young bear, Arthog ...

"You met Tenzei at the door ...

"Our Varisian harrower is Drina ...

"And, you may need to prepare yourself for a shock ... this is Darkhelm, a Heldren local and beekeeper."* Of course, this last is to a faceless, "true" black-skinned humanoid that is quite terrifying.

*"These heroes are the ones who rescued me from the late Rohkar Cindren's attempts to have me ransomed."*

----------


## Rilem

*And no, Rokhars not the one caused the weather,* Ten-Penny chimes in. *But he had friends who did  or who are closer to it, anyways. Theyre deeper into the wood, across the bridge.*

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram eyes Darkhelm with some suspicion while still addressing Lady Argentea, *"You say heroes, so I take it none of you are involved in this snowy affair and can be trusted?"* He then looks to Ten-Penny, not really waiting for a response. *"Well if you couldn't be trusted I don't suppose you would say so anyways. If their deeper in the woods, that's where I'll be heading in the morning."* 

He briefly takes the lodge in with a wide turn of his head. *"So where should I sleep?"* he says more than asks.

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm, seeing the strange man fully kitted, points enigmatically to the large floor by the fire.

----------


## Rilem

*And no place with a bed,* Ten-Penny adds. *Not fooling about the sickness.*

She watches as the odd man in the odd hat moves into the room. *Did you come from downriver? We lost a companion at the bridge, he was swept away.*

----------


## lostsole31

*Wealday, 23 Erastus 4713 AR (Full Moon)
Almanac Weather Prediction: 90 / 70 F. Dry.*

The next morning, everyone wakes up. Darkhelm and Ten-Penny got the rest they needed to fully healed. Tenzei fell asleep before applying healing to himself and was still sorely wounded, but wakes up without any wounds and the signs of magical healing having been applied*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 ... no patient consent form signed ... and still a bill from his HMO waiting for him, which is voided out by the fact that the person playing him is lucky enough to be Canadian and doesn't have to deal with that shenanigans.

Everyone begins their morning routines. Does anyone change anything about their dailies?

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny rises and orders Arthog outside to do his business, before settling down and preparing her spells.

*"Nobody came looking for the bridge sentry, if that's what that mephit was doing,"* she says, as she gathers her supplies together. *"Could be good news."*

Before they head out, she casts a spell whose incantation sounds like a flurry of clicking sounds, and hoists a sack over her shoulder. *"I should be able to carry a bit extra for a while,"* she says. *"If we want to take anything else, now's the time."*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


cast Ant Haul, 6-hour duration 3X carrying capacity.

----------


## lostsole31

*"At this point, we are a mixed stata of society,"* says Lady Argentea. *"But I can recognize the carriage of two nobles amongst you, even if you do not realize it in yourselves, so I accept since each of us are choosing to do this thing, that we are more democratic. Please just realize that I was trained to move people, and I can be impatient if we descend into democracy's curse: analysis-paralysis. 

"But our course seems clear, yes? Verify the bridge is still safe and wasn't sabotaged in the night, and then one-by-one ... and me being very careful leading my mount .... we cross the bridge and follow the map I copied from Rohkar's planning board. Is this acceptable?"*

Meanwhile, she will go to the stable to remove the excess blankets from her roan stallion and girds it again for riding.

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram rises and begins his daily routines on chatting with Gingey and preparing a breakfast from whatever supplies he can scavange before relying on spicing up his rations.

*"If you are headed in the same direction as I, your company is welcome for as long as it does not hinder me. There is safety and advantage to a group."* He says as Lady Argentea speaks. *"Democracy is not my course. I follow my own path unless a better one clearly presents itself. We travel the same road, at the same time, but we don't travel together. My course is my own and it is your choice to follow or not to follow, as your course is yours and my choice to follow yours or not. Let us hope our paths do not conflict."* He pauses a moment as if reconsidering his words. *"That said, so long as our paths are the same, I will lend you my aid. Now would anyone care for some breakfast before we head out into the cold?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Prepare spells
Attempt to scavenge any supplies to avoid using rations for the mornings meal and cook some food. If not, at least heat up and spice peoples rations to be a bit more flavorful.

----------


## lostsole31

The man talking to the animated gingerbread bird while wearing a modified bird's nest is disconcerting. But the gingerbread bird looking at him .... curiously? it's hard to tell ... breaks the bounds of sanity when Moorgram reacts as if the bird had actually spoken and you only hear half the conversation.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Does it break sanity, though? Because mid-level casters can "speak with familiar" and it isn't "language" in the way we think of it ... so maybe Moorgram is just more powerfual than you thought!

While "rations" are inclusive of what the current occupants were able to scrunge together (so that is already done), but not much because of concerns of disease, Moorgram proves himself a capable cook as he delivers an enjoyable meal.

The meal finished, scrounging accomplished as best as possible, dailies prepared, unless there is something else, it is time to continue.

The party is at the bridge now, and Lady Argentea did recommend checking it for any kind of sabotage. She wouldn't put it past the fey to do that instead of station another guardian.

Darkhelm, strangely perceptive despite no visual sensory organs, is trained to look for traps and finds none.  Then, Lady Argentea carefully goes out herself to look for non-trap dangers ... actual engineering stability ... and seeing none returns. *"Yes, we will have to go across one at a time, and even I will have to carefully lead my horse, so I will go last."*

Who will go first across the bridge? And realizing how ridiculously slippery it was, how slow do you go? For her part, Lady Argentea inched along a few feet at a time, but the heights seem to make her very nervous, despite her trying to seem unflappable.

----------


## Ostoril

*"What are you? A bunch of children?"* Moorgram sniffs the air. *"Nah, I suppose not."* He says with a note of satisfaction. *"Ya said you lost a companion at the bridge, I assume this is the one. Well I have no quarrel with this bridge, so I shall go first and show you there is nothing to fear."* He approaches the bridge.

*"Yes, yes. I know Gingey. Slow and steady. Aye, watch out for the ice."* He mutters to his hat as he approaches the bridge.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Lets tempt fate a second time. This time going to go very slow. 5ft a round (is there a slower than that?) shifting and steadying himself since Moorgram isn't dumb and he knows something bad happened around here.

----------


## lostsole31

While there might be the occasional gasp with a minor couple-inch slide of the feet, Moorgram and Gingey cross safely.

Darkhelm will likely go across at such a conservative pace.

Next?

----------


## Rilem

*"Come on, bear,"* Ten-Penny cajoles Arthog toward the bridge, with a pocket fully of jerky to feed him as they move out over over the span.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Handle Animal to move Arthog slowly (5-foot steps) over the bridge; spend 1 guile point for +2 bonus on check.

If Arthog refuses, she'll cast Carry Companion on him, pocket the statue and move across herself.

----------


## lostsole31

Finally, Ten-Penny will have to cast a spell that shrinks Arthog down  into a tiny miniature statuette of itself before she picks it up and  collects it, then crosses as carefully as others have done ... at a very  slow 5' per round. In time, the rest of the party - Tenzei and Drina -  do the same. Finallly, Lady Argentea crosses alone as all others have  done, and then verbally guide her horse across the bridge. The horse  balks at first, but finally comes across.

As the party prepares  itself and leaves the bridge, the gorge, the site of Amanu's effective  death, and the backdrop of High Sentinel Lodge behind ... you enter  deeper into the frozen section of the Border Wood for whatever trials  await you.



Even  with new snow, there's been enough traffic between the lodge and points  beyond that a furrow in older snows was made, making the trail  ridiculously easy to follow. As the PCs approach the Somir Valley, the  temperature drops even more, and only Darkhelm's strange powers keep all  living creatures from feeling the false winter's bite.

You're  not on this trail very long before you get to an area where the forest  stands deathly quiet. Even the wind has grown still as snow softly falls  through the stark branches overhead. Tracks, human in size but oddly  misshapen, mar an otherwise unblemished trail through the trees. There  is a crunching of snow down trail, and the party sees two Qadirans by  way of garb, but the garb is for summer - as one _should_ expect,  of course. The two Qadirans turns to face the party.
*
Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Ten-Penny, even from this distance, you can tell that these guys are no longer among the living .. but they _are_ among the moving as they turn to face you with broken, ancient scimitars and shields and rusted chain. What do you do?

----------


## Rilem

*"Undead ones,"* Ten-Penny calls to the others as she moves abreast of Moorgram. *"Looks like they've seen us."* She crouches and puts the figurine to the frozen ground, speaking a word that returns it into Arthog's normal form. "*Stay close*," she tells the reanimated bear. 

*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Move 15' west to stand next to Moorgram, draw short sword

Standard (I'm guessing) action: Dismiss Carry Companion spell

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* *"Undead ones,"* Ten-Penny calls to the others as she moves abreast of Moorgram, *"looks like they've seen us."* She crouches and puts the figurine to the frozen ground, speaking a word that returns it into Arthog's normal form. "*Stay close*," she tells the reanimated bear. 

*R1T23:* Drina, what do you do?

----------


## Kvard51

*"I'm going to get a little more mobility,"* Drina says, pulling a pinch of hair from her spell pouch.  She intones in the language of magic, making arcane gestures with the hair in hand... and a horse appears wearing full tack.  *"This should help a bit,"* she says, putting her foot in the stirrup and climbing up on her conjured steed.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show

SA: Cast _Mount_

Mount her mount.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *"I'm going to get a little more mobility,"*  Drina says, pulling a pinch of hair from her spell pouch.  She intones  in the language of magic, making arcane gestures with the hair in  hand... and a horse appears wearing full tack.  *"This should help a bit,"* she says, putting her foot in the stirrup and climbing up on her conjured steed. 

*R1T22:*  From astride her horse, Lady Argentea gets into a certain type of  focused combat "stance" (albeit from the saddle of a horse). Lowering  her lance as she rolls forward, she moves west across the difficult,  snowy terrain.

*R1T20:* One of the distant Qadirans (Blue) closes to meet the cavalry coming its way.

*R1T17:* Moorgram, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram advances forward, angrily intoning long and sturdy words as he makes his way alongside the Lady Argentea and hefting his axe.

*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


[Standard] Cast Mage Armor.
[Move] Move 2 squares "west" and then diagonally "North West".
           Draw Great Axe as part of move.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Moorgram advances forward, angrily intoning long and sturdy words as he  makes his way alongside the Lady Argentea and hefting his axe.

*R1T14:* Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

For the majority of the morning Tenzei has been understandably morose.  Now faced with yet more unethical horrors and tribulations he flies well and truly off the handle.  *"No More Friends Dying!"* he roars and hurls himself at the armed and threatening shape, instinct and training taking him over the snow and past his allies with a sense of grace that is only sorta appropriate for his husy form.  The charge resembling something between a dragon and a barrel of mead.
*Spoiler: attack of the flying bologne monk*
Show


Swift Action:  Assume Dragon Style.
Full Round Action:  Charging Risky Strike at the figure marked with a blue sphere.  I believe the shortest straight line here is seven squares directly west, one square diagonally southwest, and then six more squares directly west putting tenzei in contact with the blue marked figure to his southwest.  Dragon style allows him to ignore difficult terrain and intervening allies for this charge movement only which takes seventy feet of movement.

Unless there's a pit trap or something in which case its nose dive city.

Attack: Charge [+2], Risky Strike [-1] (1d20+8)[*19*]
to deal unarmed damage, Risky Strike [+2], Dragon Style [plus 0.5 str on first attack]: (1d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* For the majority of the morning, Tenzei has been understandably morose.   Now faced with yet more unethical horrors and tribulations, he flies well  and truly off the handle.  *"No More Friends Dying!"* he roars and hurls himself at the armed and threatening shape,  instinct  and training taking him over the snow and past his allies with a sense  of grace that is only sorta' appropriate for his husky form - the charge   resembling something between a dragon and a barrel of mead. He turns his  body at the last minute to put all of his weight to drive an elbow into  the monster, though it does manage to intervene the center of mass with  an arm, that's just not enough as Tenzei completely topples the undead  ... which in turn explodes in a wave of cold energy.

Though Tenzei rolled away from the blast, he realizes his elbow took *6 cold* from  contact with the now-destroyed undead. Looking around, he just sees a  large blasted section of ash and snow where it had been standing.

*R1T9:*  Darkhelm begins build up energy within herself, and releases the  conflagration as before as the wind now carries ash and embers.  Appearing about her feet is interesting, and obviously magically  created, footwear. She then hustles forward at full speed, completely  unhindered by the snow, though evoking more grace than her humble monk  friend.

*R1T7:* The Qadiran moves forward to attack Darkhelm, now the closest target, but misses.

*R1T6:* Arthog delays, waiting for Ten-Penny to move to keep up with her.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Ten-Penny, what do you do?

Drina on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny startles as the skeleton bursts apart, then hustles forward as quickly as her short, strong legs can push through the snow. *Cmon Arthog.*

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Double move six squares west (move around the horse if we have to); Handle Animal heel to get bear to follow.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24-23.5:* Ten-Penny startles as the skeleton bursts apart, then hustles forward as  quickly as her short, strong legs can push through the snow. *Cmon Arthog.* 

Arthog follows.

*R2T23:* Drina, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Moorgam in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina clucks to her horse and rides forward through the party.  *"Darkhelm, I suggest you move away from that skeleton unless you are prepared for it to explode.  I think we can handle it from a distance."*

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

FA: Double Move using horses movement of 50".  10' SW, 25' W, 5' NW, 10' W

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Drina clucks to her horse and rides forward through the party, sending her thoughts to Darkhelm.

*R2T22:*  With as much power as she can must and with an angle to deal with  getting around stabbing an empty rib cage, Lady Argentea thrusts her  spear with as much power as she can muster. She smashes her spear in  seemingly the least-bone-inhabited part of the body ... the lower spine  ... but contact is brutal and solid as she does more than enough to  break the back and destroy the skeleton. Cold bursts outwards. Lady  Argentea protects herself with her shield to only take *1 cold*, and Darkhelm uses the horse to minimize (also *1 cold*), but Lady Argentea's mount just sucks it up tough-horse style and takes nothing. 

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram exhales heavily. *"You are some competent fighters. Guess I got flustered for no reason."* He eyes the spot where the creatures exploded. *"Nifty trick."* he shrugs.

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny plods ahead to examine what  if anything  was left of the skeletons. *"Are these the same things as in the lodge? More sentries?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The party gathers, huddling over the blasted remains.

The historians of the group .... which seem to primarily be Lady Argentea, assisted by Darkhelm ... determined from the blasted chain, shield, scimitars, and garb ....were in style some 200 years ago. This was the general sight of military action from Qadirans against Taldor, and the time speaks to the obvious skeleton. They were just wandering about, not guarding any particular area. The consensus seems to be that whenever somebody was nearby using necromantic power, some excess bled into the ground where these poor soldier's bodies had lain. But at least now, their bodies are at rest.

What now?

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram looks for any tracks and considers his knowledge of the local area. *"If the magic bled into the ground, I don't imagine it traveled that far, or else we would likely see more of them. Are you historians familiar with any big battles or grave sites in the area?"

**Spoiler: Crunch*
Show


Search for tracks
Knowledge check if Moorgram knows of any areas nearby that the bodies might have come from

----------


## lostsole31

You still easily see the snowed-over-but-too-deep-to-hide tracks likely left by Rohkar and his thugs before, so the party has an easytime of it. These skeletons seemed to just be wandering, and instinctively following the deep tracks. What the historians already said about the area means that battles in the Border Wood were widespread ... not a single "battlefield."

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram sighs. *"Yes, yes Gingey. Not much to be done."* He swings his axe and points toward the path of the tracks. *"No time to rest, that bastard is getting away, an my boot's itching to kick his ass."* Moorgram resumes following the trail.

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny gives a small shrug in agreement and beckons Arthog, following the tracks deeper into the cold wood.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Which 'illegitimate child' would that be of whom you speak, Moorgram?"* asks Lady Argentea as the group gathers back into formation and continues along the trail.

----------


## Ostoril

*"This Rohkar or whoever else is responsible for all..."* Moorgram waves around. *"This!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Rohkar Cindren was just a pawn. A cheap murderer and bandit leader who  was in league with fey. It is an unknown general that controls whatever  makes this winter; an unknown warlord that directs the fey,"* says Lady  Argentea. *"Rohkar and his men are dead."*

The skeletons were met just across the bridge and about a hundred yards away from the bridge. This time, however, the party trudges through the snow through the snowy forest of High Ridge as it heads westwards. After awhile, you get to a point where the rocks and snow along this part of the ridge are stained a reddish brown, and many tracks, both animal and human, cross the area.

The party finds a mutilated corpse laying half-buried in the snow. Looking over the tracks that go to-and-from the corpse, Darkhelm mentally confirms with Ten-Penny before she tepes "aloud" to the party, and likely makes Moorgram tumble to the ground in shock, for this is the first time in their brief association that Darkhelm so telepathized with Moogram, a strange, feminine voice in his mind, _*<"I recognize his remains. He was Dryden Kepp. He was one of Heldren's more esteemed hunters, and he recently returned fomr a trip to the Border Wood with a story about a giant white weasel roaming the forest. The townsfolk scoffed at his tale (Dryden was known to nip from his hip flask on a regular basis), which only spurred Dryden to leave Heldren to hunt down his white weasel to make a trophy of it to prove everyone wrong.  Well, Ten-Penny and I have confirmed that the tracks belong to a giant weasel.">*
_
The party searches the body. Aside from his bloody (but stll usable) cold-weather clothing, he also wears a pair of homemade snowshoes. Though his shortbow is snapped in half, two arrows of fine make remain in his quiver. Assuming those with _detect magic_ do so, Drina finds that Moorgram is her senior at understanding the nuances of magical auras. He notes that the (2) arrows have an aura of moderate conjuration. Further study again shows that Moorgram is now elevated to "team identifier" as his knowledge of magical items exceeds that of Drina's own, and both arrows are _animal-bane arrows_.

Darkhelm also finds Dryden's bloodstained pack lying half-covered by a fresh dusting of snow nearby. it holds (3) days of trail rations, a half-full hip flask of apple jack, and a journal detailing his efforts in tracking the giant weasel.

Does the party take a few minutes to skim through the journal, or keep moving? If so, where do you go?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Then whatever bastard is responsible for all this."* Moorgram scoffs.

After examining the items he looks to the others. *"Any of you able to make GOOD use of these?"* He says holding up the arrows. *"Looks like this fellow wasn't. Maybe that book can tell us what he did wrong."*

----------


## Rilem

> *"Rohkar and his men are dead."*


Ten-Penny turns her head at that remark. *Oh, thats my fault, I guess,* she says carelessly. *When I said he was gone, I wasnt sure if you were with his crew or not.*

She nods at the journal. *This weasel of his got the drop on him, and he was ready for it. Better we know at least much as he did. Sides, if he knew the territory so well, he may be seen something useful.*

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Examine the journal

----------


## lostsole31

It only takes about 10 minutes to skim through it for any salient information. The journal mentions the bear traps he set at the head of Somir Valley (with a description of what to look for once you get near), as well as his discovery a strange hut nearby and an even stranger doll inside it (no location given).

----------


## Rilem

The bit about the hut was interesting. *So theres a place to get out of the cold if we need it,* Ten-Penny says. *If were stuck as for a direction, thats as good as any.*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina nods at Ten-Penny, *"I agree.  I say we head for the Somir Valley."*

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei has been sullenly pacing after the group for the entire time but has spent his time mostly silent.  He breaks this silence now.  *"I am not sure what we are looking for.  I cannot very well punch a snow storm."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"We are not tourists!"* Lady Argentea says, also a little short. *"Our quarry have given us a trail. Let us not go off that trail looking for huts and dolls."*

She huts her horse, and takes the lead, heading along the trail

What do the rest of you do?

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny eyes the trail ahead and hauls up her pack, beckoning Arthog to follow, and turns to the others as Lady Argentea departs. *'Course, she'll be able to run a lot faster than the rest of us if things go bad,"* she says. *"If we get separated, a strange hut's better than freezing to death. But watch your step.""* She does her best to explain where the Somir Valley might be, using the journal as a guide,hoping that the knowledge wouldn't be needed.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


I'm Good with sticking on the main trail

----------


## Ostoril

*"Agreed."* Moorgram nods, hefting his axe across his shoulder and following after Lady Argentea. *"Only children play with dolls."* He says as he breaths deeply through his nose and gives it a good rub.

----------


## lostsole31

The party continues west along the ridgetop. A cold wind blows through the forest atop the ridge. Heavy snow burdens the boughs of the evergreen trees, but someone has apparently cleared the snow from a large patch of ground to dig in the pine-needle-carpeted soil.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei inhales a good sniff.  Pine needles do have an alluring smell.

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny looks confused. *"If that's a trap  where's the rest of it?"* she asks. *"And who dug out the snow? That should be freshly fallen."*

As they approach, she scans the snow around the clearing for signs of pitfalls or other dangers, in case the carpet of pine needles was meant as a distraction from the _real_ danger.

----------


## lostsole31

As Ten-Penny searches, she notes that the turned earth was not because  of something external, but internal. Then, she sees one of the roots of  this small tree move slightly.

*Begin Surprise Round!*

*S24:* Ten-Penny, you look up to see the small (Medium-sized) fir tree looking down at you with a malicious smile!! What do you do?

----------


## Rilem

She keeps her face impassive, as if looking at just another tree, and makes a motion as though pass on by. But her hand closes on the hilt of her sword.

*"Stay sharp, crew,"* she says nonchalantly.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Serves me right for not having sword out. 

Action: Feint nearest tree-thing, if applicable, spend 1 Guile pt (3 left). (1d20+12)[*26*]
(presumably there's some negative modifier as I doubt this thing's humanoid)

----------


## lostsole31

*S24:* She keeps her face impassive, as if looking at just another tree, and  makes a motion as though pass on by. But her hand closes on the hilt of  her sword. *"Stay sharp, crew,"* she says nonchalantly. 

*S23:* Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

*"I shall do my best, but I am rounder than I would like."* Tenzei deadpans.  He moves to Ten-Penny's side and whispers.  *"What do you see?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*S23:* Tenzei moves to Ten-Penny's side and whispers, *"I shall do .."*

*S22:* *"Have a care!"* shouts Lady Argentea as she closes with spear and shield ready on her horse.

*S21:* Darkhelm's warning is heard telepathically, *<"Keep back!">* even  as the sky darkens around the party, and sparks and ash fall from  above. She directs one particular dense ball of ash to strike the tree  towards the back, successfully hitting it for *2 mod +* *4 mod fire*.

*S17-16:*  Red animates and swings a branchy fist at Arthog, and Blue trudges  through the snow, its roots ripping out of the ground like so many  wood-tentacled pseudopods.

*S9:* Moorgram, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram snarls and moves towards the moving trees, hefting his axe into his hands.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Move "North West" 2 squares diagonally and drawing axe. (assuming still difficult terrain in this snow? if not move a third square diagonally.) Also assuming this is still the surprise round.

----------


## lostsole31

*S9:* Moorgram snarls and moves  towards the moving trees, hefting his axe into his hands. He wanted to  go northwest, but Lady Argentea's horse's rump is in the way.

*S7:* Arthog aroos angrily and bites at the tree in front of him for *9*.

*S6:* Gingey flits around on Moorgram's head, delaying but ready to fly away if directed...

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Red recovers from having been feinted by Ten-Penny. Ten-Penny, it's on now. What do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

----------


## Rilem

*"Good boy!"* Ten-Penny cries as Arthog bites one of the attacking trees. She draws her sword and stabs at its companion.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Move: Draw short sword

Standard: Risky Attack on Red Tree (1d20+6)[*9*] for (1d6+6)[*12*]

Crit if needed (1d20)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* *"Good boy!"* Ten-Penny  cries as Arthog bites one of the attacking trees. She draws her sword  and stabs at its companion, but completely misses.

*R1T23:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei blinks at the sight that indeed the Trees themselves were making their displeasure at his presence known.

He plods along to come abreast of Ten-Penny and taking his familiar fighting stance attempts to punch the moving tree.  He winces at the feeling of bark on knuckle with a far-away look in his eye.
*Spoiler: actions*
Show


Move: go one square west, then one square northwest to be directly west of Ten-Penny.
Swift: Engage Dragon Stance
Free Action:  Muse about whether or not trees have a ki system, decide to attempt science.
Standard: Attempt Bonk Tree-thingy-Red.  Risky Strike, Stunning Fist. (1d20+6)[*7*] to deal (1d6+7)[*10*] damage and stun if that's a thing that's even possible.  For science!

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Tenzei blinks at the sight  that indeed the trees themselves were making their displeasure at his  presence known. He plods along to come abreast of Ten-Penny, and taking  his familiar  fighting stance, he attempts to punch the moving tree.  He winces at the   feeling of bark on knuckle with a far-away look in his eye.  Unfortunately, this detachment doesn't serve, as the fear of pain has  him slow his strike. He solid punches against the bark of the tree, but  lack of commitment nearly mashed his own knuckles.

*R1T22:* Lady Argentea sees Tenzei's reticence. She gives a battle cry, *"For summer days in Taldor!"*  even as she gives defensive advice to all (except Tenzei). She rears  her horse and brings it down in a stamp as she thrusts her spear into  the hard bark of the animate tree. Her spear doesn't penetrate, but the  thrust is overcommitted and Lady Argentea badly bruises her muscles  against her own spear haft for *1 STR*.

*R1T21:* Her power growing to its maximum, Darkhelm brings down another glowing ball of ash to strike Blue for *5 mod +* *7 fire*. This is enough to make Blue topple to the ground and catch on fire.

*R1T20:* Drina, you are mounted. You get over being gobsmacked. Lady Argentea's battle cry fills you with strength. What do you do?

Red on deck, Moorgram in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina, figuring it's safer to stay out of the tree's reach, points her finger at it and says, "Pew Pew" in the language of magic, then watches as the two silver streaks she unleashed fly unerringly and strike the strange creature.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

SA: Cast Magic Missile (2 missiles) for (1d4+1)[*2*] & (1d4+1)[*3*] Force damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Drina, figuring it's safer to stay out of the tree's reach, points her  finger at it and says, "Pew Pew" in the language of magic, then watches  as the two silver streaks she unleashed fly unerringly and strike the  strange creature to strike for a total of *5 force*. 

*R1T17:* Red recoils from that strange magical strike and then slams Ten-Penny in the chest with a branchy fist for *4*, but also splattering Ten-Penny with a sticky resin.

*R1T16:* Blue burns for another *3 fire*.

*R1T9:* Moorgram, what do you do?

Arthog on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram trudges through the snow and swings his axe at the tree with all his force.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


[Move] 1 square NW and then 1 square W to flank with Tenzei.
[Free] Engage Risky Strike.
[Standard] Attack with Greataxe (1d20+6)[*25*] +2 if flanking for (1d10+9)[*14*] Slashing Damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Moorgram trudges through the snow and swings his axe at the tree with all his force for *16*. He just barely manages to wrench his axe free, as the sticky resin on the tree threatened to hold his axe fast.

*R1T7:* Arthog bites at the tree, and then swipes it with his claw that breaks the tree in half, killing it instantly!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Ten-Penny, both trees are down, and you are covered in a sticky resin. What do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

----------


## Rilem

*"Bah!"* Ten-Penny curses as she tries to wipe off the resin with fistfuls of snow, before looking about to make sure there aren't any more of the hostile trees approaching. If there aren't any, she'll examine Arthog to see if he's hurt.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* *"Bah!"* Ten-Penny curses as she tries  - and fails - to wipe off the resin with fistfuls of snow, before looking about to  make sure there aren't any more of the hostile trees approaching. 

*R2T23:* Tenzei, what do you do?

Lady Argentea on deck, Darkhelm in the hole ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei does the only thing that seems natural while standing beside a burning tree in the middle of a snowstorm and he crouches down to warm his hands by the fire.

"*This feels poetic.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Tenzei does the only thing that seems natural while standing beside a  burning tree in the middle of a snowstorm and he crouches down to warm  his hands by the fire. "*This feels poetic.*" 

*R2T22-21:* Lady Argentea and Darkhelm drop out of initiative.

*R2T20:* Drina, what do you do?

Moorgram on deck, Arthog in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina rides up to the rest, carefully watching her surroundings for more strange creatures.  *"So, what weirdness will we encounter next?"*, she wonders aloud.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Drina rides up to the rest, carefully watching her surroundings for more strange creatures.  *"So, what weirdness will we encounter next?"*, she wonders aloud. 

*Combat Ends!*

Ten-Penny, Putting snow on the resin had the opposite effect desired, as the resin hardens, yet still has a tacky, distracting feel to it.

What does the group do now?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Wonder if they were mad at those who came before us, or sent by them to attack us."* Moorgram says. *"Does anyone need to rest, or should we keep moving?"* He huffs.

----------


## lostsole31

The NPCs wish to keep moving...

----------


## Kvard51

*It seems far too early to stop for rest. We should keep to our trail.*, says Drina.

----------


## lostsole31

The majority having spoken, the party is on its way. The party travels for a relatively short while. Bloody animal tracks mark the snow where the trail descends from the ridge above.

There's a shift in the party's knowledge dynamics as it seems that Moorgram is the most knowledgeable in natural lore, though very closely seconded by Darkhelm, and with a look at the traps, both agree that the tracks are those of a giant weasel.

Since you read Dryden Kepp's journal, Darkhelm takes the lead on searching for the bear traps expected in this area. Darkhelm is great at trap detection, though she admits that Kepp's journal was a big help, as she finds a total of two bear traps.  

Darkhelm recommends not trying to spring and take the bear traps for the future .... but if somebody has to have a bear trap, which takes some training to use without biting yourself (and weigh yourself down) ... let her know before you quit this area.

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny curls a lip at the sight of the traps and keeps Arthog well away from them. *"Must be a big weasel if it got loose from one of these,"* she says.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei is unsure if he's ever seen a weasel before.

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram scoffs at the traps. *"Little good they'll do us unless one of you chooses to play bait. Keep your eyes out for the beast and lets be off."*

----------


## lostsole31

A short journey to the southwest takes you to an area where more than a dozen boulder-sized chunks of ice litter the clearing ahead where a strange hut sits perched on tree trunks atop a raised mound of snow-covered earth.

As you get to the clearing, you see a shivering young Ulfen girl that is among the ice boulders.

What do you do?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei beckons to the girl.  Surely this could never be a dangerous situation.  *"This way!  It is safe with us!"*

----------


## lostsole31

The girl darts away, moving deeper into the field of ice boulders, clearly distraught and afraid.  She can't be seen anymore.

Does the party pursue?

----------


## Ostoril

Holding up a hand, Moorgram sniffs the air like a bloodhound.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Use child scent to see if I can smell an actual child on the air or if it is a disguise.

----------


## Ostoril

*"That is no child. It must be a trap."* Moorgram says as he hefts his axe and readies himself for a foe.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Counsel for how to proceed?"* asks Lady Argentea.

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram utters some words and waves his hand before looking around.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast detect magic and take time to examine immediate surroundings for any signs of unexpected magic. Not moving, just a slow radar sweep around his current position, stopping to focus the full 3 rounds if any magic is present. Starting in the direction of the child. Assuming of course nothing happens during the time.

----------


## lostsole31

Nothing happens in that time as Moorgram takes the lead to not get false positives from the party. He detects no magic on any of the vectors he looks down.

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram shrugs. *"I don't see any magics at play right here, but this is some kind of trap. Lets investigate, but don't trust anything no matter how innocent it looks. Particularly if it looks like it belongs to that... whatever it is."* He takes a step forward then tilts his head slightly. *"Yes, yes."* 

He turns to Lady Argentea, *"Not used to working with others."* he states. *"Does anyone object to me keeping an eye out for magic ahead of us?"*

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny shakes her head at Moorgram's question, and gestures in the direction of where they'd seen the tree-legged hut. *"That weasel-hunter mentioned a hut in his book, but didn't say anything about a girl, not even a phony one."* She draws her sword and waves at Arthog to follow, but lets the bird-topped woodsman take the lead.

----------


## lostsole31

As the party enters the maze, with Moorgram and Ten-Penny more-or-less in the lead, they will see the girl again. She cries out in fear and terror, *"I'm sorry! Don't hurt me! I never meant to call you names!"*

Moorgram, you are crunching along slowly while using detect magic .... she does not detect as magic.

Though the entire party heard her, only Moorgram and Ten-Penny in their particular placement see her.

What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram looks at the 'child' once again sniffing the air to confirm his suspicions. *"What are you little one? What are you doing out here and what is all this."* He says with a stern tone.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Child scent once again, just in case I was out of range or something last time.

----------


## lostsole31

Ten-Penny, do you say/ add anything, or wait?

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny tries a softer tone. *"No need for sorrys, girl. Where are your parents? Are they in that house?"*

----------


## lostsole31

It is obvious that the girl wants nothing to do with the scary man with the nest on his head, but the girl seems a skosh more receptive to Ten-Penny. Still, when Ten-Penny asks about her parents the girls eyes go wide and she bawls harder. *"Momma will be looking for me. But she won't be able to find me!"*

And she disappears again into the maze.

Everyone heard the exchange, but at this time (until you decide to move up) only Moorgram and Ten-Penny saw her.

What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Don't like this, not one bit."* Moorgram snarls. 

*"Gingey, can ya take a look? Nothing dangerous, I know how you can be. Just a glance from above. Make sure there ain't an army just around the corner. And try not to attract too much attention."* He pantomimes a bird flying with his hands then crouches down and makes a scene of looking around as he talks, all the while his eyes looking up to his cap as though trying to bend his vision to look on top. When he finishes he looks back at the party as though having just remembered their presence.

----------


## lostsole31

Gingey flies up and around, mostly out of view with the maze of ice boulders.

What does everyone else do?

----------


## Denomar

"*Is this Zhong Qui?  I don't really remember the stories about snow girls.*"

----------


## lostsole31

*"What's a 'jon-kee'?"* Lady Argentea asks Tenzei.

----------


## Denomar

*"It is a story from my homeland.  I am possibly misremembering.  But it was something along the lines of a woman was unfaithful to her husband and he threw her out into the cold where she died of a broken heart.  Or...well...Hypothermia more likely.  Then her angry spirit took vengeance by disguising herself as a little girl trapped in the cold.  She would beg lonely farmers to embrace and warm her only to grow heavier and heavier and dragged them below frozen rivers, or turn into rabbits that ate what was left of your garden, occasionally she'd also ask to be invited inside only to jump into your fireplace and melt and put the fire out."
*
Tenzei pauses.
*
"There are many variations."*

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm's "empty" black face inclines and "looks" at Tenzei for several long seconds before the face turns and is positioned nowhere special. After a few seconds that you guess is Darkhelm lost in thought (hard to tell without a face for facial expressions), she carefully moves forward towards Ten-Penny and Moorgram. She telepathically asks where they saw the girl, and asuming they point out the spot she goes over there and looks around for seconds before tepeing to the group.*Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Group*
Show

_"Tenzei's story and Moorgram not smelling a child may have something. There are no tracks left by this 'girl.' We may be dealing with a spirit. I heard her words. The spirit may not know she is dead. She didn't ask for you to follow her, but she did respond to you to some degree when you attempted to communicate. I say we continue following in the direction she went, for she may tell us useful information. I'll be in front looking for traps, but given the death of a child, I believe any traps we find won't be that from the spirit, but those that authored her death.

"Tenzei, you have a peaceful way about you that people trust, and Lady Argentea and Drina are in back on mounts. Will you come with me, and try to communicate with this girl again should we see her?"_

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram grunts, keeping an eye out for Gingey, letting others lead the way and following along.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei's flushed cheeks grow even redder, were it not so cold he may have unleashed a tear, but as it was his eyelashes grew a touch more frosty.  *"That may be the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me.  It seems like all my life people went out of their way to avoid me if they could help it.  Unless they had orders to give me of course."*

He steps up to follow.

----------


## lostsole31

Darkhelm puts a supporting hand on his back, and with her just a step ahead for safety, the group moves ahead again. After moving around the maze, they spot the girl again. She shivers in the cold. *"Please don't keep me here. It's so cold. I miss my mother."*

She turns to leave again.

Tenzei, do you ask her anything?

----------


## Denomar

*"You may come and go as you wish.  Where did you last see your mother?"*  He tries to smile helpfully.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Mama left me to play in town with my friends while she went hunting,"* she answers with sniffles before darting into the maze.

Assuming you try to follow, you'll weave through the maze a bit before you find and see her again.

This time, the little Ulfen girl seems both scared and furious and shouts, *"I don't want your stupid doll! I want to go home! Take me back!"*

Tenzei, what do you do?

----------


## Denomar

*"Doll?"*  Tenzei looks down at his bare hands with momentary confusion.  He looks up again and nods.  *"I don't want a doll either.  Can you point me to where the one who offered you a doll is?"*

----------


## lostsole31

She seems to notice Tenzei as if for the first time. "I don't know where I am, but she always watches through the mirror, seeing the world reflected around me."

She disappears quickly into the maze again, and again the party gives chase.

After a bit in the ice boulder maze, you see her again. This time, she is frightened, but not initially frightened of you. She directly speaks to Tenzei in the manner of when she answered questions before, rather than each time you first found her, and you sense that she really is talking to _you_. *I have to get away! And you should, too, before they see you. Run!*

And with that, she doesn't disappear spryly into the maze ... she simply vanishes from sight as you look at her.

Everyone heard the girl's warning, even if only the aforementioned "front company" saw the little girl. What do you do?

----------


## Rilem

*"We're being watched, then? No mirrors, though,"* Ten-Penny says, though she looks at the icy shapes surrounding them to make sure she's can't catch a reflection.

She looks in the direction of the hut. *"She didn't say she came from there, but where else could she have come from?"*

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram snarls, *"A trap, even if it didn't know IT, IT has led us in deeper. I don't trust IT, but I trust this maze less. Let's head back out."*

----------


## lostsole31

After Moorgram's mention of a trap, sorrowful images of that same young girl's childhood, as well as countless frozen faces of the dead, manifest inside the semi-transparent ice blocks.

Everyone, roll a Will save!

----------


## Ostoril

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will save (1d20+8)[*18*]

----------


## Denomar

*"Ah of course.  This is one of those situations where my rashness proves detrimental to those around me, isn't it."*
*Spoiler: save*
Show


Will Save (1d20+5)[*12*]

----------


## Rilem

Ten-Penny's eyes widen in surprise and alarm.

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


(1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## Kvard51

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show

(1d20+8)[*11*]



Sorry, Christmas has been crazy...

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One...*

*R1T27:* Drina  holds onto the reins of her horse for dear life as her magically  summoned horse rears up in its own terror several times before taking  off out of the maze and off-map.

*R1T26:*  Tenzei  is likewise terrified and, seeing himself at the edge of the maze, bolts  away from the faces in the ice as quickly as he can.

*R1T18:* Ten-Penny, you are scared, sure. But you don't go running off like Drina and Tenzei. What do you do?

----------


## Rilem

*"Arthog, stay."* She didn't want the bear running off in a third direction.

She turns in a circle, in case an attack is coming from one of the ice blocks. 

*"These are as fake as the girl,"* she says. *"But I'll bet the hut's got something to do with it. These blocks didn't fall with the snow, and they're right on its doorstep."*  She moves toward the maze to the west, calling for Tenzi to come back.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* *"Arthog, stay."* She didn't want the bear running off in a third direction.

She turns in a circle, in case an attack is coming from one of the ice  blocks. As she looks around, already the terrible images and sounds are  fading.

*"These are as fake as the girl,"* she says. *"But  I'll bet the hut's got something to do with it. These blocks didn't  fall with the snow, and they're right on its doorstep."*  She moves toward the maze to the west, calling for Tenzi to come back.  

*R1T16:* Moorgram, you are also scared, but at least you have control of your rational thought like Tenzei. What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram snarls, takes a step to ready himself and swings his axe at the ice blocks, hoping to bring the tortured souls to rest.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If room available and can do so on the object, move to be able to cleave.
Engage Risky Strike.
Cleaving Risky Strike with Greataxe: (1d20+6)[*16*] for (1d10+9)[*18*] slashing damage.
If able to cleave:
Cleaving Risky Strike with Greataxe: (1d20+6)[*22*] for (1d10+9)[*14*]slashing damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Moorgram snarls, takes a step to ready himself  and swings his axe at the ice blocks, hoping to bring the tortured souls  to rest.  To his likely amazement, the axe bites deep, and all the  noises of the unquiet dead fade away ..... but not the effect they've  already had on people's psyches (even if those people ... or horses)  haven't had a chance to act out physically yet.

*R1T13:* Lady Argentea barely hangs on as her own horse bolts after Drina.

*R1T8-6:* Arthog is shaken, as is Darkhelm, but otherwise they hold their position. Gingey is the only one that is completely unaffected.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T27-26:*  Drinda isn't seen anymore, but her horse is heard screaming in terror  to the northeast (off map) even as Tenzei continues pushing through the  deep snow.

*R3T18:* Ten-Penny, you feel still feel shaken, even though Moorgram dispelled the dead somehow. What do you do?

Moorgram on deck, Lady Argentea in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Ten-Penny realizes that with people running off  in all directions, it is silly for her to try to chase people down.  Better they make their way back to regroup when they regain their wits.  She still tries to deal with her own discomfort, and orders Arthog to  heel. She begins walking through the snow to the southeast, as she  doesn't want to tumble down the incline.

*R3T16:* Moorgram, what do you do? You are still shaken.

Lady Argentea on deck, Arthog in the hole ...

----------


## Ostoril

*"I said it was a trap."* Moorgram grumbles as he readies his axe and looks around, waiting for any indication of which direction would be best to head.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Total defense.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* *"I said it was a trap."* Moorgram grumbles as he readies his axe and looks around, waiting for any indication of which direction would be best to head. 

*R3T13:* Lady Argentea is now off-map, not to be seen.

*R3T8:* Arthog hustles to catch up to Ten-Penny.

*R3T6:* *Spoiler: Darkhelm >>> Ten-Penny, Moorgram*
Show

_"They'll  regain their wits, as I have mine. We can wait for them instead of  adding to the scatter. Just be on alert for screams of alarum."_
As  her telepathy comes in, Ten-Penny and Moorgram that while uneasy, they  are no longer physically trembling in fright themselves. Darkhelm moves  in behind Arthog.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T27:* Drina,  you are no longer frightened, but your horse ... needs to be  controlled. Though magical fear likely has subsided, normal equine fear  of danger has taken over. What do you do?

Tenzei on deck, Ten-Penny in the hole ...

----------


## Kvard51

Drina comes back to herself and realizes she had been magically made afraid.  Her summoned steed remains fearful, so Drina dismisses the horse and steps off into the snow.

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei sees something odd!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T27:* Drina comes back to herself and realizes she had been  magically made  afraid (or that what she tells herself, so as not to  feel like she succumbed to normal mortal dread in the face of spooks).   Her summoned steed remains fearful, so Drina dismisses the  horse and  steps up from the snow. 

*R4T26:* Tenzei, you manage to catch your wits. As you find  where you are ... which is to the west of the main group of the party,  you take quick stock of where you are. The trail continues through a  narrow pass, descending south and west into an icy valley. An unusual  pattern of lines is scratched into the fresh snow covering the trail at  the edge of the clearing. What do you do?

And with that, we can come out of initiative ...

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei hollers back to the group to wave them over towards him.

*"Hello my friends?  I have encountered my greatest foe yet!*  Writing!  *I think?"* he scratches an eyebrow.  Codes had never really been his thing, neither was foreign magic and he really couldn't tell which he was looking at.

----------


## lostsole31

Does Tenzei take a closer look?

----------


## Denomar

Tenzei waits patiently for the people he feels are in control of the party to tell him to do so or not.

----------


## lostsole31

Lady Argentea rides back, and finding Drina looking like a wet Varisian rat ... both of them freezing now that they've gone too far from Darkhelm, shiver and make their way back.

Once near Darkhelm again, Darkhelm recovers their faltered protection, and the ladies no longer feel the bite of unnatural winter they were forced to feel for almost too long for comfort.

Tenzei is to the west, having called for the party.

What do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

Hearing the call of Tenzei, Moorgram takes a quick glance around for any signs of a trick then hustles towards the call. 

Coming to the narrow pass, Moorgram examines the unusual patterns for signs of magic auras before attempting to decipher them.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Cast detect magic and see if the writing is part of some kind of spell. Examine full duration for as much info as possible if it is magic.

If not magic, attempt to decipher the symbols to determine their nature or meaning. (Is it a spell, just a language, some kind of code, just a creatures claw marks?)

----------


## lostsole31

The pattern of lines in the snow seem to be a simple warning in Taldane: "Turn back before the winter devours you."

With casting of _detect magic_, there is nothing registering ... just that warning in Taldane.

----------


## Ostoril

*"Just a warning about the winter eating us."* Moorgram shrugs. *"Let's check that hut back there before we journey on. I don't like leaving chance to watch my back."*

----------


## Kvard51

Drina nods at Moorgram, *"Plus, I could use a moment to dry off, so perhaps we can build a fire and take our midday meal."*

----------


## Denomar

*"Well.  The instructions are clear at least.  The wind hungers today."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party finally all gathers together, leaving the funny writing alone; in fact, ironically obeying the warning.

They gather together to the east of the small structure. A small hut stands here on four legs, each one a single tree trunk whose gnarled roots resemble the toes of a giant chicken. The hut is constructed of heavy logs with a patchwork roof of shaved bark shingles. Inside the huts open doorway, a small figure sits on a carved wooden chair, staring across the clearing at the trail on the other side .... and the PCs now in front of it.

The doll wears the same dress (but sized for it) that the spirit of the girl that accosted you wore. The doll's face is that of an old crone, though it retains that child's flaxen hair, and it still bears an uncanny countenance to when that girl must have been alive - enough that the PCs recognize the similarities between the doll and the phantom girl you encountered. Far more unnerving, however, are the dolls mismatched eyesone a blue gemstone, the other a small round mirror the size of a coin, reflecting the world around her.

What do you do?

----------


## Denomar

*"How strange to see a raised house in these parts.  Is this normally a flood plai..."*  Tenzei peters off as he enters the house and sees the odd doll.  *"I specifically said I didn't want dolls.  I shall have to add this information to the stories of Zhong Qui."* musingly he wonders aloud. *"What a cursed looking thing.  Wait no? * Is *it a curse?"* He can't really help but goggle at the oxymoronic creation.

----------


## Ostoril

Moorgram sniffs the air again. *"A childs doll, but I'd wager there is no child about. Another trap?"* He utters some words and searches for signs of magic about.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Child scent and detect magic the area focusing for full duration if nothing interrupts.

----------


## lostsole31

Moorgram detects the faint scent of a child, and then casts a spell.

*Surprise Round ...*

*S19:* As  Moorgram intones the spell and detects magic in the direction of the  doll, the doll's head slowly turns to Moorgram, as if to regard him ...  and then starts to float straight up to a height of 20' off the level of  the unroofed hut!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25:* Drina, what do you do?

Moogram on deck ...

----------


## Kvard51

Seeing the doll rise and come towards them, Drina wastes no time and casts Magic Missile at the creepy child's toy.

*"I'm a bit tired of everything attacking us!"*

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

SA: Magic Missile - 2 missiles for (1d4+3)[*5*] & (1d4+3)[*5*] Force Damage.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Seeing the doll rise and come towards them, Drina wastes no time and casts _magic missile_ at the creepy child's toy, but the arcane bolts fizzle as they get to her/it. *"I'm a bit tired of everything attacking us!"* 

*R1T21:* Moorgram, what do you do?

----------


## Ostoril

*"Gingey, it's not safe! To me!"* Moorgram calls as he focuses on the doll. *"There IS a child around here, now..."* he snarls. *"What do you want?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Call Gingey back.
Continue to detect magic on the doll to try and determine what it is.
Question the doll, or whoever is controlling it?

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *"Gingey, it's not safe! To me!"* Moorgram calls as he focuses on the doll. *"There IS a child around here, now..."* he snarls. *"What do you want?"* 
*Spoiler: Moorgram*
Show

Every time you move your POV, even if portions of current and previous area overlap, your _detect magic_  resets. So, Round 1 again is completed with yes, there is magic in the  area you are looking at ... upwards, towards the doll.

*R1T20:*  Darkhelm easily moves ... more along, then through ... the snow, the  magic of her spell or whatever is on her feet making itself obvious now,  and she gets right up to the hut, "facing" upwards.*Spoiler: Darkhelm  >>> Group*
Show

_"We must  destroy this thing. It is a guardian doll. It is susceptible to mental  effects unlike most constructs. Its gemstone eye has the imprisoned soul  of the child we likely saw, corrupted for another's use."_
As  before Darkhelm simply relaxes her ever-present control over the powers  of weather that ever work through her, and as before, she develops what  she calls "The Conflagration" ... burning ash and embers as before. She  calls down a flaming ball to strike the doll in the air with *3 bludgeoning + 7 fire*. It seemed that the flaxen hair and wooden body does not like the fire.

*R1T19:* *"Please, please don't let her hurt me!"* a sweet little old lady's voice calls out from the doll to Ten-Penny, even though its mouth doesn't move.

*R1T12:* Ten-Penny, roll a Will save. What do you do?

----------

